# Canadian Trade II



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well seems that uwhoo is AWOL so i guess i will pick up the torch and get this off the ground again

rules are ( and i will keep them few)

5 stick minimum

both ship at the same time

tracking numbers and pics must be posted

i will post pairings when we have an approiate even number of participants

if need be i will double up, unless someone else wants to, if we have an odd number

any other suggestions just bring them up and we will figure them out


so far we have in:
1.Shaggy
2.Canuckfan
3.A2VR6
4.Dragonman
5.Rick L
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.


lets see if we can fill these spots

:ss


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Count me in, rick l ( that's rick el not rick #1 )


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I’m in…but I guess you already knew that!! 

One question, you said tracking # and pictures must be posted. Do you mean post a pic of what I’m sending or what I receive???

By the way Rick your still # 1 in my book!


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Throw my name on that list my man.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well seems that uwhoo is AWOL so i guess i will pick up the torch and get this off the ground again

rules are ( and i will keep them few)

5 stick minimum

both ship at the same time

tracking numbers and pics must be posted

i will post pairings when we have an approiate even number of participants

if need be i will double up, unless someone else wants to, if we have an odd number

any other suggestions just bring them up and we will figure them out


so far we have in:
1.Shaggy
2.Canuckfan
3.A2VR6
4.Dragonman
5.Rick L
6.Headcrash
7.MrGundeon
8.
9.
10.


lets see if we can fill these spots

:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i would say pics of what u recieve.....dont want to ruin the fun for the reciever

later today i will start to post pairings and any late comers will either pick up the odd one left or the next one in
if that is a problem then let me know


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok here is the pairings:

mrgudgeon - rickl

a2vr6 - dragonman

canuckfan - headcrash



i will pick up any straglers
pm for addresses
please post when your package goes out and any tracking numbers
any questions a pm will do wonders



trade away canucks:ss :z


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow this is fast!!!

Canuckfan.....I won't be able to ship till Monday the earliest if that is cool. Lots going on this weekend.

Hope that works

Alex


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey , no sweat Alex. Glad to hear you're back on your feet again! I mean sittin at home and having to watch the Calgary Flameouts and smokin Swisher Sweets....... man I don't think I could do it. :r :r :r 

PM on the way with my details. Great to be involved with you guys for my first trade !

Mike

:ss


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

I am in and I have been called worse than a "stragler"

TT:cb


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ttours said:


> I am in and I have been called worse than a "stragler"
> 
> TT:cb


sorry ttours.....one of the pre requisits of this trade is you must have a canadian mailing address......


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Lol, almost missed this thread. Dragonman, PM sent.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Me in, s'il vous plait


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> Me in, s'il vous plait


oh sure....now ur in

looks like me and u prolly director....i would like to wait till monday to make sure there are no other latecomers

i will pm monday to let ya know for sure

mike


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

I am still waiting on a PM back from ya Rick.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Sorry shaggy, I just have always viewed Texas like Switzerland. Its all good I will work on getting an address in the future.

I appreciate the kindness in the turndown.

Thanks

TT:cb


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

MRGUDGEON, PM sent, sorry for the delay. Rick


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Put me in too!!


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Package to Headcrash (Alex) is on it's way.

Tracking # 77271675077

Should arrive Wednesday.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

late trade addition.....
thedirector and dr.woggs

pm away u2


are there any probs or is everything goin good?
i see rick and corey are goin
headcrash and canuck are goin

what about dragon and a2vr6?


and once again 

thedirector will trade with dr.wogz....if all is ok

let me know

mike


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Rick your package is now Westward bound. Should arrive within a week or so I'd imagine. 

Tracking # 0429 6940 0009 7354. Keep me posted as to when they arrive.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Paging DrWOgz ! PM sent.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Corey, your package is in transit. The tracking # is 0100 1240 0016 1178 . It should be there in a couple of days. Rick


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Crazy, we both sent our packages out within 4 minutes of eachother Rick.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> late trade addition.....
> thedirector and dr.woggs
> 
> pm away u2
> ...


Nick is a wee bit busy which is fine since I am on night shift until Wed. We should be able to do this by then. Hehehe....get your mailbox ready. :>


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok Alex, I have everything packed and ready to fire...uh...mail!! After work today I’ll go to the post office and send it off. I’ll post the DC # when I get the chance.   :ss 

Now off to bed I go or I'll be a zombie in the morning!! :s :s


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sounds good, I should have it out by the evening.


----------



## Smokey Bob (Dec 26, 2006)

Have I missed the boat? :hn 

Robert


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

PM received, and PM sent..


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry for the delay in posting.....wasn't supposed to start the new job till Thursday but they called yesterday morning and asked me to come in right away to start. So it has been a few busy days.

Anyways package is on the way....tracking 0592 5010 0022 5128

Dropped it off a little late yesterday but they said it will leave today and be there tomorrow


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Smokey Bob said:


> Have I missed the boat? :hn
> 
> Robert


sorry bob but this one is for us canucks only.....we need somethin all to ourselves....:r :r

cheers

mike
:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Alex, my package should be there before the weekend!! The tracking # is 0100 3960 0022 4454 . Enjoy what little time you have left!!!   
:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Well it looks like I am the first one to receive their end of the trade :ss 

Canuckfan got me good (For a Canuck Fan) These smokes all look so awesome!

Thank you very much Mike.....now how to destroy the Canucks magnet :r :r


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Very nice selection you got there! Everyone raves about how good the Pepins are. 
I am definitely in for the next Canadian Trade.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> Very nice selection you got there! Everyone raves about how good the Pepins are.
> I am definitely in for the next Canadian Trade.


Yeah I can't wait to try the Pepin.....just need to find the right occasion to enjoy it


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Looks like I am number two to get my lovely Canadian trade package in the mail. Rick bombarded me with some beautiful sticks, none of which I have tried before. Without further adieu:









1 Padron 3000 Maduro (I think?)
1 El Rey Del Mundo Robusto Larga
1 Avo Domaine 20
1 Unbanded mystery stick (Rick? Care to clue me in)
1 Montecruz Negra Cubana (Grand Corona...I think)

With this shipment in today, and my pretty new xikar torch that came in yesterday, it is like Christmas In February here in Toronto. So thanks to rick out in BC, a standup BOTL.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Any of you guys heard from UWhoo, he hasn't posted in awhile...hope everythings ok?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Any of you guys heard from UWhoo, he hasn't posted in awhile...hope everythings ok?


i hear he is at a training course or something but all is good with him according to the rumours here in the vines

glad to see this goin good but what else would i expect from a bunch of canucks

:bl (new smilie)


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i hear he is at a training course or something but all is good with him according to the rumours here in the vines
> 
> glad to see this goin good but what else would i expect from a bunch of canucks
> 
> :bl (new smilie)


That's good to hear, thought something happened to him


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Here it comes Dr Wogz!

0654 8840 0015 7835


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

inept said:


> Is it too late to join?


This round is under way but I am pretty sure we will be doing another one soon enough. It is always nice to get more Canadians involved:ss


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

When I get some good inventory, I'd love to take part also!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

winnie said:


> When I get some good inventory, I'd love to take part also!


Oh oh....A Winnipeger! Look out boys I hear they play dirty (I should know I grew up there :ss)

The next set of trades looks like there might be many people involved....very cool!


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Headcrash said:


> This round is under way but I am pretty sure we will be doing another one soon enough. It is always nice to get more Canadians involved:ss


I got a pm from Shaggy that he would trade with me. He said he would trade with any stragglers, so you could send him a pm to see if he will trade with you.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Habsrule29 said:


> I got a pm from Shaggy that he would trade with me. He said he would trade with any stragglers, so you could send him a pm to see if he will trade with you.


I don't have anything good to trade yet, but hopefully soon!


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Greg: 0172 7310 0018 0381


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

the two newbies could trade...up to them tho...keep us posted

prolly start another up in a week or so if anyone is up for it

btw tim....pm sent


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

MrGudgeon said:


> Looks like I am number two to get my lovely Canadian trade package in the mail. Rick bombarded me with some beautiful sticks, none of which I have tried before. Without further adieu:
> 
> View attachment 4266
> 
> ...


Corey the mystery stick has abox code of GKI sep 04. Enjoy, Rick


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

My internet detective skills have deduced that it is a partagas petit corona. 

Yay or Nay?


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Nay, but the PC part is right.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Got Headcrash's package today. :bl Everything arrived safe & sound.









They look great Alex !! I've only tried 1 of these so you sent some great sticks for me ! :dr

- Padron 5000 nat
- Cuesta-Rey Centenario Churchill #1
- Macanudo Gold
- Partagas Coronas Senior
- CAO Brazilia Samba - I'll be flaming this guy first
- RP Vintage 92

Had a great first trading experience with a true BOTL, a fellow Canuck and a Flames fan. OK 2 outa 3 ain't bad !

Thank You Alex 
:ss

Mike[/QUOTE]


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Ha! Victory! Further internet investigating has shown me it is a bolivar PC. It was just rolled at the partagas factory. Fantastic, been wanting to try one of these.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

We Have A Winner.. Enjoy Corey, this is my Sunday mornig smoke.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Fast and Good!









This is the "trade" from Dr.Wogz! I am not worthy!:hn 7 beautys and some candy to sweeten the deal.:dr I haven't tried 5 of these so it is much appreciated DrWogz! Great job Paul.:ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorry for the delay Nick, your's went out yesterday morning. 0429 9020 0005 4254


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

I hope you enjoy that "1864" on the left end. Very special, but is a bugger to keep lit!! 

Enjoy Greg!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

No problem Alex, I'm in no rush. You should have the cigars I sent you already. Enjoy :ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes I just got them a few minutes ago. Wow, impressive selection there Nick. I will post picks as soon as my camera battery finishes charging.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

There are some awesome trades going on.

Looking at all the pics of these fine smokes makes me want one. Hmmm wonder if I can sneak out early being my second day on the new job :r


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Nice trade there Dr. Wogz!! Those cohibas are making me :dr 

What is that 1864 anyway??


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

That 1864 is the most chocolaty cigar I ever ate!:r o


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

hehehehe!!! 

Yes, the BIG siglo was a triple box buy. Still haven;t yet smoked mine, but Greg now has one to try! That little one, the Especial is one of my favorites, but is typicaly 'tight' compared to others. But a good Habano none the less!!

The "1864" was a gift from a good freind of ours. Very special, very dark, very choclaty (and surprising cheap for a Canadian Stick!!) Very little smoke, but lotsa choclaty flavour. Lasts only about , oh, 5 minutes. It's a b*tch to keep lit though. Turns very runny when lit. Cutting can sometimes cause it to explode.. So you need to bite the tip off..

And it's the only cigar I've had, that you have to peel off the wrapper to really enjoy it.. To appreciate the aroma, bouquet, and full flavour..

And is the only one my wife truely enjoys... And I can enjoy IN the house!!!!

Greg, ya gotta write a review of it!!!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Dude the chocalte one can wait! I am awestruck by the siglo VI. It will soon die a fiery death! 

Thanks Paul awesome trade.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

winnie said:


> I don't have anything good to trade yet, but hopefully soon!


U might not want to say that to loud around here. Might end up with a box or [email protected] your door step


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U might not want to say that to loud around here. Might end up with a box or [email protected] your door step


you nasty:r :r


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Shaggy, I got my end out today.


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey guys, 

Sorry to jack the thread, but you all know the story..
(and the plane that bit.)


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

that plane would have been smashed into little itty bitty peices if it were me


hope ur doin well wogz


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Dr_Wogz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Sorry to jack the thread, but you all know the story..
> (and the plane that bit.)


Dude,
if u r a lefty the thread is all you're jackin' :r :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow guys, I've seen some great trades going on around here!! Now it's my turn, get yourselves ready for this one!!! I just received Alex's (a2vr6) end of our trade and I am speechless!! Thank you so much, you are one awesome BOTL!!!! Here is a list of what Alex spoiled me with:

- Olivia Series G Special G (is it the Maduro?)
- CAO Brazilia Piranha
- Punch?
- Olivia O Oasis (Maduro)&#8230;I think
- K.Hansotia Signature 101 Robusto&#8230;I think
- 5 Vegas Series A Archtype
- Partagas Black Maximo&#8230;is it ok to leave it in the tube?
- Unbanded Factory Select?...smells nice
- Romeo y Julietta Reserve Real Churchill
- Arturo Fuente Anejo Reserva No.48

Alright are you ready to feast your eyes on these beauties??









It's been a real pleasure trading with you Alex!!! Now we should all get together for a Herf!!! Where shall we all meet??  
:ss


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Awsome trade, way to go Alex.You Easteners rock.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Some seriously good looking smokes there.
Nicely done Alex !


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

in the mail tim...

0356 4090 0014 8624


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Well I got my camera charged up and finally got a chance to take a picture of the awesome bombage of Nick's trade. Geez, and I thought I would try and put a dent in his scaly reptile armor :r . He sure taught me a lesson. The damage:










Unbanded Robusto
Rocky Patel EDGE Missile
Drew EStates Vieja Habana Beli D
Cuban Crafters Chairman (wow!)
Victor SInclair Robusto Maddie
Padron 3000 M
Padron 6000 M
PSD 4
Monte No.2
Sancho Panza Belicosos
Bolivar Belicosos Finos

Thanks Nick, I haven't tried half of the smokes you sent me here and the other half I have not tried in this size. Sorry none of the smokes I sent were Cuban as they do not last very long in my Humidor :ss . I forgot to send you the list of smokes that were in my trade but the Factory Select is a Rocky Patel SG. Great smoke btw.

I am going to try and plan a BBQ when the weather gets nicer so we can have a Herf for the Ontario boys. Stay posted.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Shock and awe Nick!:dr


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Greg, you did good!  Mucho thanks man! 

Perdy sweet cache you sent me!

That tall dark one in the middle is gonna buy it this week-end!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

got my end from tim today...nice selection
havent tried any of these particular ones





nice touch is the cigar dvd....thanks tim..ur ok for a habs fan

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

GO LEAFS :r :r


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> nice touch is the cigar dvd....thanks tim..ur ok for a habs fan
> 
> :ss


Im gonna make converts out of all you f***in' Leaf fans!! LOL 
I hope you like them. I should see my end when I get home from work today.

PS How do you put full size pics in the posts, rather than attachments?


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> GO LEAFS :r :r


This comment has nothing to do with this thread and is totally uncalled for!

FYI.....Leafs suck!

Carry on....back to what you were doing :ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> I
> PS How do you put full size pics in the posts, rather than attachments?


When I take my pics I resize them to 600x400 and upload them to my FTP server then in the post I link right to the picture and they are shown full size without a thumbnail.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i post them off photobucket..there is an option for message board size and they host them too


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Is that a 'tri pressed' trilogy? (It's triangular rather than round?) Mmm!!! Sweet!!



Let's go Expos!! (gotta love nostalgia!!)


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

that is the tri pressed one.

i have seen them for sale lately on cbid and other sites 
i thought they were disontinued


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for the photo info as I had the same question.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> that is the tri pressed one.
> 
> i have seen them for sale lately on cbid and other sites
> i thought they were disontinued


I picked up the 5 I got from Cbid. I still see them along with the maduro and native cameroons on there from time to time.

Oh, and the cigars did come today. Stupid mailman. Im sure I will get them tomorrow.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I got my end of the trade today from Shaggy. Awesome smokes!! Thanks a lot!
The picture speaks for itself.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Man, those look great.

I've ordered some stock, so hopefully I can get in on some trading fairly soon!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

glad u like them tim....(i forgot what i sent i have been sending out soooo much lately but the pic brings back the memories)

enjoy them and look after them as i would

cheers
mike
:ss






btw.......go leafs go :r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'm another newb from Winnipeg, I hope to be in this trade sometime in the future. Although I have to figure out what I like first. I said it in my intro I have a never smoked any of the better quality cigars. I am going to make the trip to a B&M in the city this weekend. I am very excited:dr 

R.I.P Winnipeg Jets 1972-1996
Go Habs (adopted team since 1996)
Leafs SUCK!!!


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Prefy said:


> R.I.P Winnipeg Jets 1972-1996
> Go Habs (adopted team since 1996)
> Leafs SUCK!!!


I like you already!!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Prefy said:


> R.I.P Winnipeg Jets 1972-1996
> Go Habs (adopted team since 1996)
> Leafs SUCK!!!


Sorry not to hijack this thread but.........
I grew up in Winnipeg so I am diggin the Jets reference :ss but to then become a Habs fan?!?! Man that is just wrong!!

But at least you are correct in saying the Leafs Suck :r


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

The Winnipeg Jets... Thats them, right? the old Winipg NHL team?
Sorry, gettin confused with the Blue bombers..

(I must be one of the only Canadians who don't care 'bout hockey.. CFL neither..)


As for trades, why not Perfy & Winnie make a trade? You're both new, and seem eager to trade. Might as well make it a 'home town trade'!!

Heck, make it a herfin' trade!!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Dr_Wogz said:


> The Winnipeg Jets... Thats them, right? the old Winipg NHL team?
> Sorry, gettin confused with the Blue bombers..
> 
> (I must be one of the only Canadians who don't care 'bout hockey.. CFL neither..)


For Shame!


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah, well, I guess I should blame my dad....
He is far from 'sports minded' except for sailing! Typical "geek" I guess!

My wife loves me to death, expecially since I don't hog the TV for every game!


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

1) I couldn't cheer for a western team as the jets had rivalries with them
esp. Edmonton and Vancouver(even though I work for their farm team)
2) I couldn't stand Yashin
3) **** American Teams
4) I coundn't cheer for the Leafs for that is worse then cheering for Nashville and Phoenix combined.
5) That left the Habs plus they had Patrick Roy!


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Prefy said:


> 1) I couldn't cheer for a western team as the jets had rivalries with them
> esp. Edmonton and Vancouver(even though I work for their farm team)
> 2) I couldn't stand Yashin
> 3) **** American Teams
> ...


Jeez, I guess you haven't had much to cheer for lately :r 
Why not cheer for the Moose ? Heck if you work for the farm team you might as well cheer for the parent club.

One thing seems to be unanimous though - Leafs Suck !

Cheers :ss


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I cheer for the Moose but I would rather not see the nucks make the playoffs just so they don't steal all our players and sit em in the pressbox.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

geesh i leave the thread alone for a day and look what happens.....:r

if winnie and pref wanna trade i say go for it

i think we will wait a week or so before another round?

let me know what u guys think

cheers
mike
:ss







btw.......go leafs go :r


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Dr_Wogz said:


> The Winnipeg Jets... Thats them, right? the old Winipg NHL team?
> Sorry, gettin confused with the Blue bombers..
> 
> (I must be one of the only Canadians who don't care 'bout hockey.. CFL neither..)
> ...


I'd be down for that, I got an order coming in(just placed it yesterday), so when that comes in I'll have a bit of a selection to trade with.


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

And we wonder where all of our Canadian stereotypes come from 
Next time around I say we organize a maple syrup trade just for good measure!:ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm in!!! :r :r :r



MrGudgeon said:


> And we wonder where all of our Canadian stereotypes come from
> Next time around I say we organize a maple syrup trade just for good measure!:ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i think we will wait a week or so before another round?
> 
> let me know what u guys think
> 
> ...


Yeah I think if we wait a week or even 2 that is cool. Just to space it out. Plus after all the bombage I was getting I don't have much of my own stock anymore so I need to rebuild a little


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

i'd love to get involved but will need some training.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

MrGudgeon said:


> And we wonder where all of our Canadian stereotypes come from
> Next time around I say we organize a maple syrup trade just for good measure!:ss


I like that idea. How about a back bacon and toque pass?


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I didn't want to start a new thread so I will just post in here:

This is one of the local B&Ms in Winnipeg http://www.thtlwinnipeg.com/cigars.html

What do you think of the prices?


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Prefy said:


> I didn't want to start a new thread so I will just post in here:
> 
> This is one of the local B&Ms in Winnipeg http://www.thtlwinnipeg.com/cigars.html
> 
> What do you think of the prices?


The prices there are around the same as here in Ontario, which really suck!
Prices all across Canada are going to be in that range, so you will be paying out your ass where ever you go.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

I recieved my part of the trade with MrGudeon yesterday. It was well woth the wait. There are cigars in here that I've been dying to try. Great research Corey. My camera is down at this moment , but I'll get photos up as soon as possible. 

I recieved : RP Vintage 90
:Camacho Corojo
:Camacho SLR Maduro
:Vegas 5 Series A Robusto
:Gurkha Legend Perfecto.

What an awsome selection, great trade Corey, Thanks Rick


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Really glad to see you got the sticks and are happy with them Rick. Again I apologize for the delay, even though it was all a bit out of my hands.:ss


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Unless you take a nice carribean vacation on 'that' island.

Or visit "Corona" when in Orlando..

Or pick up a bunch whenever you're down south [US]!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well maybe we should start gettin the list together again...
i am thinking of trying somethin a little different this time. i was thinking where ever possible hooking up some of the newbies with some of us that have been here for a bit, kinda like the NST but with a canadian twist. Maybe also making a continous rotating thing much like the NST so ppl wanting to trade arnt waiting till we all are. Most of the same rules as the NST except no limit as to how many times newbies can participate as long as it doesnt get too crazy.

what are your thoughts????


cheers
mike
:ss

btw...maybe we should try to get the pds to give us a canadian forum?


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

The NST style trade sounds good. It's a good way to get the newer guys in on trying some new sticks.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay ,what is a NST trade. By the way I hate anacronyms, they use them at my workplace ALL the time, like it's some secret club code. O.K. rants over. Rick


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

dont get all worked up rick

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=48230

we will look after u....:r

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Watchem Rick, watchem:r :r


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

That is what I love about this site, the FRIENDS that you make. I'm keeping my back to the wall, very very close to the wall.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I know you guy have said that prices in Canada suck and now I too have come to this conclusion(which really sucks). I though I woulld browse the local shops with my Girlfriend this weekend and see how bad the damage was. I was really dissapointed. This was on saturday

To my suprise my GF yesterday presents me with 5 cigars for my B-Day.(originally she gave me a ring but due my fingers being a size 12 and the fact that the size of the ring was an 11 it went back). My understanding was that we were going to go out and look at other places to replace the ring but apparently I was wrong.

Anyways I think she did pretty good job as the first 5 cigars in my collection are as follows( she even got the guy to write down what they were)


H. UPMANN Magnum 46
ROMEO Y JULIETA # 2 Tubo
ARTURO FUENTE Curly Head
ARTURO FUENTE Cubanitos
CAO MX2 Robusto 

I don't have a digital camera but when I get my hands on one I will post some pics. This has also lead to problem as I have no storage for them or a cutter(I want so bad to smoke one).

I don't know if my GF realizes what she started but now i have to make a trip tommorow to get a butane lighter and cutter. Futhermore I have to get a storage system together any ideas for a short term solution untill I can get some proper storage?

Sorry for the long post(and stealing his thread, I am scared to make a new one) but I couldn't sleep b/c I was so excited and I needed to do something. I will probably sleep through my classes tommorow though:r .

On another note do the american sites have method of verifying age over the net?(as I am only 20)


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Short term solution is tupperware. Even if you just put the sticks in there with a shot glass of distilled water for humidification, or a small wet sponge or even wet paper towel.....just make sure you put them in a little baggie so you don't soak the cigars.

But you do need to look at getting yourself a humidor, a digital hygrometer, and some beads. cigarmony.com is great. I placed an order a while back and the service was awesome. 

I am sure some of the other Cdn guys will chime in with more info.

Nice sticks BTW.....I'm sure you will enjoy them.


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Yeah, you got some sweet sticks there!!

I got my Humi at costco, 75 count, for about $70 (came with cutters!), but the tupperware is a good 'cheap' alternative. Expect at least $100 for a quality humi.

Beads & Hygro from Heartfelt as well..

Yeah, I'd be in for an NST..


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Dr_Wogz said:


> Yeah, you got some sweet sticks there!!
> 
> I got my Humi at costco, 75 count, for about $70 (came with cutters!), but the tupperware is a good 'cheap' alternative. Expect at least $100 for a quality humi.
> 
> ...


FYI, I checked Costco out of Friday, no Humi's.


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Like everything with Costco, it's a bit of a crap shoot. I was looking for mine, but while in Cosco for 'other stuff' my wife pointed it out to me! Bought it on the spot!! (but I have had some issues with it though.. 1st Humi)

Some costcos carry certain stuff, others carry other stuff.

Come to think of it, I don't remeber seeing them anymore either..


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Look around for a good humi and get one you will be happy with....and buy one bigger than you think you will need! Trust me on that

The tupperware is only a short term solution till you get setup. Hell if nothing else put them in a ziplock bag Just don't want them to dry out and then they will suck.

One thing to keep in mind if you do use tupperware or something.....open it every few days or something just to cycle the air in there


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

If you only have those cigars that you g/f got you, than a tupperware container will do fine. Once you start building up your collection, a cooler is a good way to go. I have a big and small coleman cooler and they work great. They stay steady at around 68%. Do a search for 'coolerdor' on here for info on setting one up. 
In the spring I want to build a humidor kinda like the one Old Sailor built. Well, my brother will do most of the work, I will be standing around drinking beer. :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> Well, my brother will do most of the work, I will be standing around drinking beer. :r


Nice :ss:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok back the regular scheduled brodcast.....i have 2 votes for a NST style canadian trade and no votes against so i will leave it till we pair up. PM me if you are interested in another round of trade. 
The send date would be Mar 26 so we would be complete before the end of the month

If you want in PM me

cheers
mike
:ss


btw if we go NST style then i will take prefy....i got some extra stuff kickin around that i am sure he could use


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I am good with a NST style canadian trade


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Gonna have to sit this one out boys. My stock is getting all jumbled up and I want to make sure I have a chance to try these new sticks and not just send them away.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

shaggy said:


> btw if we go NST style then i will take prefy....i got some extra stuff kickin around that i am sure he could use


:tpd: 

I think it would be great but i don't have aything to trade, I don't even know what I like. I need to find someone to get in on a group buy of a variety of sticks.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Unfortunately I'm going to have to pass on this one as well. I'll be just getting back from Maui and somehow I don't think I'll be bringing anything back with me.
I'll be going into restock mode for NC's around Easter with a 3 dayer across the line. Have fun.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm always up for a trade, NST or any other kind. So count me in. Rick


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

rick l said:


> I'm always up for a trade, NST or any other kind. So count me in. Rick


I'm anxious to get in on the trading action, but I really don't have enough stock yet to offer much of anything in trade yet.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Headcrash said:


> ...but you do need to look at getting yourself a humidor, a digital hygrometer, and some beads. www.Cigarmony.com is great. I placed an order a while back and the service was awesome...


Thanks for the kind words bro!

~Mark


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Count me in.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I don’t mind doing a NST style trade. But aren’t most of us Canadians still newbie’s like myself???

Like the Habs and the playoffs, I think I’m going to have to sit this one out. The NC that I have I received in trades and are for me to try not trade. I’m trying to restock my Cubans but have been running into some problems!! Have fun…hopefully I’ll be able to join in the next one!! 
:ss


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

DragonMan said:


> Like the Habs and the playoffs, I think I'm going to have to sit this one out.


You bastard! :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks like most people are in the same boat with stock....maybe we should wait a while.

Plus I have some bombing to start planning so I will need my stock for that Muwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

*Little update*
I picked up some disstiled water, rubbermaid tuperware containers and a nextech hygrometer/thermometer(from The Source). I have been salt testing the hygro for about 24 hours now and RH is 73%. I think i will leave it anotherday just to let it sit as I am in no hurry to do anything. A BOTL is sending me some beads to try out so I will likely recieve them by next week. I live in a basement to temp seems to be prety good b/w 63 & 64F.

Is there any point in putting a cup of DW in my tuppidor before I get beads?

I hope to order a cutter by the end of the week.

Theres my update


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Guys;

Let me know when the next trade is. Brought back my limit ...actually a little more 109 Sticks and some friends just came back from Cuba and DR and they brought me 100 more sticks. So I'm all stocked up and almost out of room in my new 300 ct humi......hrmmm maybe a bomb or so might be good.....hee hee hee

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Prefy said:


> *Little update*
> I picked up some disstiled water, rubbermaid tuperware containers and a nextech hygrometer/thermometer(from The Source). I have been salt testing the hygro for about 24 hours now and RH is 73%. I think i will leave it anotherday just to let it sit as I am in no hurry to do anything. A BOTL is sending me some beads to try out so I will likely recieve them by next week. I live in a basement to temp seems to be prety good b/w 63 & 64F.
> 
> Is there any point in putting a cup of DW in my tuppidor before I get beads?
> ...


You dont need to put the cup of DW in the tupperdor. You only do that if you are seasoning a cedar lined humidor.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

:tpd: Thanks thats what I figured.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Not to mention it should get so humid in Winnipeg in the summer that you can just leave the cigars laying on the table and they will be fine. :r

I don't miss that humid heat :hn


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Ditto - +28°C @ 80% humidity. grr! My wife loves it, I hate it..


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Calgary can get hot but the humidity is still pretty low. So it is a dry heat and it is easier to take than that humid heat heat. 

When it is that humid you sweat just standing still :r


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

I've finally started restocking my humidor, the doubt the wife thinks I'm done .

I'd be interested in getting in on a trade next time around.

Although are we just doing straight trades or will there be a third party "supervising what will be sent so they are "fair".

I'll be honest most of the stogies I see traded I have no idea the value.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

woobie said:


> I've finally started restocking my humidor, the doubt the wife thinks I'm done .
> 
> I'd be interested in getting in on a trade next time around.
> 
> ...


Gotta agree with you on the value thing. It's got to be tough on those fellow Canucks that don't have access to online sites or cross border shopping. Buying at our local B&M's is insanity. $4 US sticks selling for $16-20 Can or ISOM's for $15 - $50 has got to hurt. An average trade could run you in excess of $100 depending on your circumstances. I would hope that anyone involved in trades is not paying local prices as the true spirit of trading and sharing can easily be overshadowed by value exchanged.
It just seems a little tougher for us Canucks to trade or bomb as freely as our U.S. brothers and sisters. Ah, but that's what makes us Canucks so hardy !
We do it anyway ! Cheers folks :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

the value thing is kinda hard to figure out up here....but there are some decent sticks here that can be had cheap. such as anything goin to the states i am always sure to add some special sticks and they can be had for as little las 5 bucks here in ontario anyways. agreed the big name stuff is pricey up here but some of the unknown stuff is decent and cheap such as a little la hoya rica i can get at my local shop for 2 bucks each. even buyin up here i dont think i have spent more than 50-60 bucks for a trade but granted most of mine have originated south of the boarder. i think i have only done one trade with canadian bought sticks but it consisted of one of the la hoya ricas, a punch royal corination (8 bucks), quintero brevas (5 bucks), partages regal(5 bucks) and a romeo y juliette cedranze for 9 bucks.....all decent smokes and total of 30 bucks so if u wanted to spend 60 bucks u could put together a really nice package with maybe an upmann or something else instead of the la hoya rica and maybe upsize the partages. you just gotta shop around and dont be afraid to try unknown sticks...there are lots of jewels out there and that is the reason for trading,,,to find them


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Headcrash said:


> Not to mention it should get so humid in Winnipeg in the summer that you can just leave the cigars laying on the table and they will be fine. :r


:tpd: Tell me about it, I work outside all summer and can't stand that heat btw gotta love AC.

I picked up 4 cigars(2 Punch and H h.Upmans) to today and a cheap lighter and cutter. I'm going to smoke a punch tonight, this will be the first handrolled stick I have smoked.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Where did you buy them from Prefy?


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Fentons @ the Forks


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Prefy said:


> Fentons @ the Forks


Haven't been there yet, I'll have to check it out.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

winnie said:


> Haven't been there yet, I'll have to check it out.


Don't get your hopes up. Habs fans have notoriously bad taste. :ss


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

:tpd: I don't see your team affiliation.

They don't have as much selection as Tomas Hinds but the prices are a little better.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

stormin said:


> Don't get your hopes up. *Habs fans have notoriously bad taste.* :ss


I must agree 150%   
:ss


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

C'est toutes les Steamies qu'ils manges!!

Away, donnez mois une poutine & un Molson!


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

DragonMan said:


> I must agree 150%
> :ss


If thats the case, then youd better hope the Leafs dont make the playoffs, then you wont get any crappy cigars from me! :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Dr_Wogz said:


> C'est toutes les Steamies qu'ils manges!!
> 
> Away, donnez mois une poutine & un Molson!


I understand the Poutine and Molson part :r


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

This is for all you Leaf fans!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> If thats the case, then youd better hope the Leafs dont make the playoffs, then you wont get any crappy cigars from me! :r


:r I knew the risks when we made the bet!! :r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Habsrule29 said:


> This is for all you Leaf fans!


 Nice!


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> I understand the Poutine and Molson part :r


In responce to Stormin's remark: "Habs fans have no taste."

Translates to: "It's all the steamies (Steamed Hot dogs, done 'Montreal style') they eat. Reffering to typical Montreal fare; Dogs & Beer, from Toe Blake's Tavern! The Old Forum & the Montreal Pool Room!!

And: "C'Mon, gimme a Poutine & Molson Ex!!" 
Reffering to that Quebec delicacy: Poutine!! (If you need to ask, you won't want one!!) "Keeping arteries clogged since 1977"

Until very recently, you couldn't get 'Molson Canadian' in Quebec. 
Probably a 'sepratists' thing...
And you can't get Labatt's '50' anywhere outside quebec..


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok...lets see who is in on this for shipping next week...maybe closer to the end of the week if that is ok with everyone?


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

I am absolutely down and I have enough in stock to ship immediately. Just need to find a box.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I am up for another trade.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Count me in fellas!


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Sorry I can't join in the fun. NST is coming up and my humi variety is too low to support another trade. When I turn this situation around I will have my revenge upon well known bastages and wreak havoc. Until then I am a damp squib...
:ss 
Good on ya boys and keep up the good work, eh! :tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I’m going to have to pass on this one. Still trying to restock the humidor but customs is making it a slow painful process!!! :c I will let you know if my situation changes before then. Hopefully I’ll be able to breathe fire once again!!!
:ss


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't have enough stock to trade, I would like to get in on some sort of box split, for a variety of smokes.


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Count me in!!! 

Let me know

Andrew


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

last call...we got 5 at the moment so if no more join in just yet i will pair up 4 and i will pick up the stragglers
i will give it a couple more days...tell a friend..lol


cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

i'm in this time.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Shaggy, I'll go again. Rick:ss


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

As God is my witness, I thought turkeys could fly. 

Classic line!:r :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok...this is really the last call

we got 7 so i will pair up 6 and wait for straglers.....

will get this done for tomorrow...(friday)

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

What is the guideline regarding how many cigars are sent?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

we have been goin with 5 norm....but u can include anything else that you want (as long as it has been laundered)


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Hook me up with someone who's got a nice stash because I'm sending 5 of my favorites! :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok i got the pairs done

i kinda cheated a bit so some of the more experienced traders can show the newbies how it is done

once again the requirement is 5 sticks plus anything else that you would like to include....
pm each other to get addresses....
post here when sent and when recieved....
and as per usual....WE NEED THE P.O.R.N.!!!!

if there are any problems the first rule is comunicate
second rule is error on the side of the jungle (if you think it is not enough,...include more)
anything else don't hesitate to rattle my chain


ok...here are the pairings:

gaels22 will trade with rickl
a2vr6 will smack around hockeydad
stormin will teach inept some jungle manners


ready......
set.......
go!!!!!



as per usual i will pick up the straglers

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

_*WooHoo!*_

Let the games begin my brothers!


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Have fun guys, I'll see you next round!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm making a list
I'm checking it twice
I'm going to find out 
What inept really likes
storminclause is coming to town!


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Canadapost has a package with Stormin's name on it. His name? 0639 9660 0019 9662, of course. :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

that is the best smack talk u2 got?



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> that is the best smack talk u2 got?
> 
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> :ss


Give me a break! That was the 3 tenors singing storminclause is coming to town! That's classy ch!t. But being from the hammer you wouldn't know about that. You thought the pinnacle of classical music was when Zamfir played at Cops. 

BTW - I just checked the weather network and stormy weather is forecast for the west coast later this week. :tu


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

I grew up in EAST Van, and I'm a little embarassed at how weak that trash talk is. I guess the new generation is more in tune with their feminine side. Rick:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

rick l said:


> I grew up in EAST Van, and I'm a little embarassed at how weak that trash talk is. I guess the new generation is more in tune with their feminine side. Rick:ss


I am firm believer in lifelong learning. Teach us, Oh wise one.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Mama always told me.........talk nice but keep your 45 handy!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Shhhhhh....you guys hear that?


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

That's the calm


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

before the

*Storm!*


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

It's on Alex. Tinfoil on the hands.
0179 6200 0008 9530


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

all i hear is a bunch of yakin so far.....I WANNA SEE THE DAMAGE!!!!!

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Yak Yak Yak! :ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Inept - your package is in flight. Batten down the hatches and prepare for the worst!

Here is what I sent:

*1 big assed box of Dominican Glory Maduro!!!

Enjoy my brother!!!:tu :tu*

:r


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Yak, yaku


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

That's quite mean of you, Stormin', considering that I sent you such illustrious brands as Corhiba, Monteycristo, Arthur Fuentay, etc.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

gaels, rick and av are all very quiet

that worries me somewhat


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

inept said:


> That's quite mean of you, Stormin', considering that I sent you such illustrious brands as Corhiba, Monteycristo, Arthur Fuentay, etc.


:r :r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

inept said:


> That's quite mean of you, Stormin', considering that I sent you such illustrious brands as Corhiba, Monteycristo, Arthur Fuentay, etc.


You must have a source in the islands. Those guys are impossible to find around here!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> gaels, rick and av are all very quiet
> 
> that worries me somewhat


Don't worry...I got enough to say for everyone! :r

I was voted most obnoxious in our household 10 yrs running. :tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

*The Mail Man Cometh!!!
*


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rick;

4.....3......2.......1!!!! Liftoff.....Missiles are on the way to Beautiful British Columbia!!!!


Canada Post Expresspost: 0101 9100 0005 4189

Here we go!!!
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

It's Tuesday and I had a dream that Stormin sent me a package of his finest stogies: Cremosa, Guantanamerra, Century Sam, etc. What's worse is that they were all moldy (That's not plume, Stormin!) and all of the wrappers had cracked and/or fallen off!


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Jonathan, your package was posted yesterday also, didn't get a chance to post tracking info. 0388 6530 0008 1316...enjoy. hehehe


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

inept said:


> It's Tuesday and I had a dream that Stormin sent me a package of his finest stogies: Cremosa, Guantanamerra, Century Sam, etc. What's worse is that they were all moldy (That's not plume, Stormin!) and all of the wrappers had cracked and/or fallen off!


You must have ESP!

Seriously though, like the song said...



stormin said:


> I'm making a list
> I'm checking it twice
> *I'm going to find out
> What inept really likes*
> storminclause is coming to town!


With this in mind, I did some extensive research to find out what you enjoy. That way I could possibly send you a really special treat with one of your favourites. Additionally, I could use the information to send you something different that you may not have had the pleasure of sampling, but that typically compliments the flavour profile of what you normally enjoy. By doing so I help a fellow BOTL out by broadening his horizons and thereby enhancing his obsession (a friendly push, if you will).

Fortunately my diligent research paid a hansom dividend by yielding the following gem:



inept said:


> Don't mention the Holy Grail of Tobacco that is Dominican Glory Maduro. I love it so much I tell everyone I can't stand the junk. That way there will be more for me.


The cats out of the bag, Dan! Luckily I aim to please! :tu


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

:tpd: Thats some good research there:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

lmao....this is a really great round


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

One more sleep Dannyboy! Guess what's comin'?.............


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

You should probably consider this option.....


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

me thinks inept bit off a bit more than he could chew....


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Shaggy, you have asked why I've been so quiet. Would you dare speak if you were watching Iron Mike Tyson demolish Adam Sandler in the ring? I think not. This could turn out to be the most lopsided *ss kicking ever viewed in this great country, greater than the War of 1812 when kicked U.S *ss and set fire to the White House. Keep up the entertaiment Stormin.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

rick l said:


> Shaggy, you have asked why I've been so quiet. Would you dare speak if you were watching Iron Mike Tyson demolish Adam Sandler in the ring? I think not. This could turn out to be the most lopsided *ss kicking ever viewed in this great country, greater than the War of 1812 when kicked U.S *ss and set fire to the White House. Keep up the entertaiment Stormin.


ohhh i have riled the beast....this is gonna be good....


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Andrew, your package is on it's way. The tracking # is 0100 1240 0017 2983 

I'm sorry that I didn't have time to find some Vancouver Canuck stuff for you, but it has been bought up by the great amount of brand new fans. These are the same fans that will jump after the first loss. Maybe I'll find some stuff at the garage sales this spring. Rick


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I had wifey take a photo of me when I was sifting through the humis looking for west coast ammo. Now where did I put it???


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Found it!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm so excited i can hardly wait for tomorrow! Maybe I should call in sick and just sit home waiting for the mailman. :ss


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

The post office lady said it should have been there today, Norm. Maybe they found out what was inside and decided to have a party after work. Sorry buddy but you'll have to take it up with Canadapost. Good luck with that.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

inept said:


> The post office lady said it should have been there today, Norm. Maybe they found out what was inside and decided to have a party after work. Sorry buddy but you'll have to take it up with Canadapost. Good luck with that.


It's kind of strange, but if you check that tracking # you posted it says the package is still at the postoffice and hasn't moved since you dropped ot off. ???

My package on the other hand, _*is*_ in your neck of the woods and _*will*_ deliver today. :tu


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rick, 

That's alright re: Vancouver Canucks stuff. Right now I am sitting at the edge of my seat hoping that the Canadians will pull off the last spot for the playoffs. If I get your cigars before Saturday, I will have one in my hot tub watching the Leafs and Canadians play.

Anyway, Ottawa has launched its missiles at the West Coast...i'm hoping they hit there target by Friday!!!!

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I hope you have all been paying attention on how this is done. Here are the steps:


Pretend to be a nice guy to lure someone into a "trade".

Taunt them.

Taunt them.

Research.

Taunt them.

Taunt them.

Taunt again.

Taunt some more.

Rinse and repeat.










That's about it. Class dismissed.


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

I came home today and found my house looking like this.

Opened up the box that Alex had sent and found these beauties. I must be in Grade 3 in Gorilla math and he must be finished his PhD. I am not worthy. I'll remember this.
There all ones I haven't tried. As a matter of fact I have been looking for the 5 vegas.


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

I call him out to a hockey fight and I end up looking like this.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

hockeydad said:


> I call him out to a hockey fight and I end up looking like this.


2 days in a row? Ouch. That's gotta hurt. You looked similar after I got through with you at hockey last night! :r

Great job a2vr6! Great looking smokes. I call dibs on the Tatauje. :ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

So I went into work early today just so I could get home early to see what the mailman brung. The time for trash talk is over grasshoppers. This is where the rubber meets the road!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Upon arrival at the homestead I very carefully open the screen door and hear an ominous ticking sound.....tick tick tick....I gently bring it to the bomb disfusal HQ.

Sensored!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I am now faced with the daunting task of defusing this well made implement of mass destruction.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

A little liquid courage to steady the nerves first.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

lmao norm...i like how u didnt blurr out either yours or inepts addresses


lmao


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> lmao norm...i like how u didnt blurr out either yours or inepts addresses
> 
> lmao


haha. Never tought of that. Maybe I should edit that. Probably lots of folks would like my address to send me cigars but I'm not sure if inept would appreciate it without prior consent.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok. Nerves are a little steadier now. Down to work....careful, careful...


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

This isn't working. Still to shakey. Time for the big guns to settle the nerves...


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Ok. That's better. Now down to business. Time to open this baby!










*Doh!*


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

geesh...come on...get on with it


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Wifey's gonna kill me now that the house is full of smoke!  

All worth it though! :ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Inept sent me an awesome package with 6 killer cigars! Yup! Count them fellas 6! The package that has left me permanently disfigured contained 4 premium NC’s and 2 beautiful Cubans. 

NC’s

•	Torano Signature Perfecto
•	Padilla Robusto
•	LFD Chisel Maduro
•	Joya Antano 1970 Consul


Cubans

•	Partagas PSD4
•	H. Upman Mag 46

Dan the Man, you done great! I haven’t had the pleasure of trying any of the NC’s and I look forward to sacrificing them in my quest for the ultimate NC. The Cubans look great and while I have had the privilege of smoking many of each of these I am pleased to report that they are both old favourites. These beauties won’t last very long in the humi, that’s for sure.

Dan, it is an honour getting to know you and I look forward to our future interactions both here on Club Stogie and perhaps with future trades.


Semper Fi!

Stormin


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

FINALLY......

very nice stuff dan...enjoy norm
u made this a great trade round..hope u come callin for the next round


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Nice smokes you got there Stormin!
I read the note about the cubans being possible fakes... if they are triple capped and they look like they were bunched well, then they are likely real. maybe compare them to other cubans if you have some. I got a Cohiba robusto from my neighbour that I originally suspected was fake, but when I compared it to a couple other cubans I have, Im thinking it is real.
Have fun with the LFD DL. I had one this summer and in knocked me on my ass! never again. The Torano Sig is one of my all time faves.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I have smoked quite a few PSD4's and Mag 46's and they both look real to me.


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

No, no, these are almost certainly the authentic product from Casa Del Habano with government receipts in sealed boxes.

I'm 99% sure the Partagas are authentic, because who can ever be 100% of anything? I'm 95% sure the H. Upmanns are real because I've had a couple where the draw was a little too tight and the wrappers are not all exactly the same shade. I'm just picky by nature and that's actually why I sent Norm the extra NC. 95% is sure enough to smoke, share and enjoy but it's not enough to trade.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

About time you showed up! :ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Darn, darn. darn! :c 

I have to go out until 9:30 or 10. I can't wait to see what inept thinks of the dogrockets I sent him.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

_*Hello?*_

*Hello?*

*Hello?*


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

My package must have finished inept off. :tu


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, I'm sorry to inform everyone that Norm didn't live up to his end of the bargain. He did not send a trade. No, he sent a box of ownage containing a can of whoop ass. I expected a nice box with five sticks and I got decimated. On the box it says, "Sender warrants that this shipment does not contain dangerous goods."

LIES!



Padron 2000
Padron 6000
CAO Italia Novella
Montecristo #5
Partagas Coronas Jr.
Montecristo #2
Padron Anniversary 1964 (help me out here Stormin)
Fuente Anejo No 48 (?)

In addition he sent a tin of Nightcap. If I had done my research before sending out the package as opposed to after, noob mistake I guess, I would have sent the new pipe smoker some very nice (Murray's) Dunhill 965 and AC Petersen Escudo to get him started. Fortunately, I know where he lives and my tobacco cellar is pretty deep!

Thanks for the exceptional experience Norm!


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Well done INEPT & STORMIN, you have set the bar pretty high. You both should be proud. Great trades. Rick


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

This is so much fun. I can't wait to see what happens next! :tu


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow I think I am officially worried to get into the next round.....there is some serious smacking around going on in here. Awesome to see!


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

It looks like lots of fun, I can't wait to get going in the next round! I'm slowly building my inventory, so I won't be totally humiliated!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

winnie said:


> It looks like lots of fun, I can't wait to get going in the next round! I'm slowly building my inventory, so I won't be totally humiliated!


I still have one or two cigars left over, but I am actively collecting smart ass replies for the next round. I used up all my best material this round. :ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, I finally got a chance to takes pics of the great selection of smokes and other goodies Jonathan sent me in our trade. Sorry for the crap pics, my girl has the digi cam so I had to use my razr. Crap shots in bright light...










An excellent selection of tasty smokes:

Cusano Robusto (looking forward to this one)
Don Tomas Natural
Don Tomas Maduro
Partagas PC
Padron 6000
A ton of Stash green teas (I stocked up on 4 boxes of these a few months ago and my supply is dwindling)
Johny Red (my favorite whiskey)
Smirnoff Vodka

Going to have to crack the JW with the Cusano by the end of the week if the weather lets up.


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rick;

Opps I amde a mistake in the tracking # the real one is 
0101 9100 0005 4188 and I see its in the Sortation Plant in BC

Cheers
Andrew



Gaels22 said:


> Rick;
> 
> 4.....3......2.......1!!!! Liftoff.....Missiles are on the way to Beautiful British Columbia!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Gaels22 said:


> Opps I amde a mistake in the tracking # the real one is
> 0101 9100 0005 4188 and I see its in the Sortation Plant in BC


Rick should be in for a pleasant evening tonight. :tu


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yes, I hope he like the selection.

I see it was in the Sortation Plant in Richmond BC yesterday (4th) at 6:47 AM Hopefully its close by now!!!!



stormin said:


> Rick should be in for a pleasant evening tonight. :tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> I came home today and found my house looking like this.
> 
> Opened up the box that Alex had sent and found these beauties. I must be in Grade 3 in Gorilla math and he must be finished his PhD. I am not worthy. I'll remember this.
> There all ones I haven't tried. As a matter of fact I have been looking for the 5 vegas.


WOW, look what you miss when you're on night shift!!! Very nice trade Alex but I had a feeling you were going to knock him on his @ss!!! Enjoy the cigars Hockeydad, and welcome to Club Stogie the Canadian chapter!! :tu 
:ss 
Let's cheer on the Leafs tonight and here's to them kicking @ss, tonight and on Saturday!!!

GO LEAFS!!!!​


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*GO LEAFS GO :ss *


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

stormin said:


> Inept sent me an awesome package with 6 killer cigars! Yup! Count them fellas 6! The package that has left me permanently disfigured contained 4 premium NC's and 2 beautiful Cubans.
> 
> NC's
> 
> ...


Very nice first trade "Inept", you obviously do not live up to your name!! WTG!! Enjoy the cigars "Stormin"!!:tu 
:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

inept said:


> Well, I'm sorry to inform everyone that Norm didn't live up to his end of the bargain. He did not send a trade. No, he sent a box of ownage containing a can of whoop ass. I expected a nice box with five sticks and I got decimated. On the box it says, "Sender warrants that this shipment does not contain dangerous goods."
> 
> LIES!
> 
> ...


WOW "Stormin", you aren't just a mass of hot air you can actually cause some destruction with that lightning personality of yours!!! WTG!! Enjoy the cigars "Inept", the Monte No.2 is one of my favorites!! :tu 
:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> Well, I finally got a chance to takes pics of the great selection of smokes and other goodies Jonathan sent me in our trade. Sorry for the crap pics, my girl has the digi cam so I had to use my razr. Crap shots in bright light...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another very nice trade from a newbie!! WTG "Hockeydad", I knew a Leaf fan would have great taste!!! Enjoy the cigars Alex and save me some green tea, I gave up coffee for lent and have been drinking tea. It's not coffee but it's a lot better than I thought it would be!!:tu 
:ss


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Another very nice trade from a newbie!! WTG "Hockeydad", I knew a Leaf fan would have great taste!!! Enjoy the cigars Alex and save me some green tea, I gave up coffee for lent and have been drinking tea. It's not coffee but it's a lot better than I thought it would be!!:tu
> :ss


I gave up cigars for lent but I broke down and started smoking this past week. I know, very weak of me. Hey, technically I stopped smoking before lent started so it's as if I was abstaining for over 40 days. That's my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rick;

got your package about 5 minutes ago THANKS!!!! Awesome Smokes

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

a2vr6 said:


> Well, I finally got a chance to takes pics of the great selection of smokes and other goodies Jonathan sent me in our trade. Sorry for the crap pics, my girl has the digi cam so I had to use my razr. Crap shots in bright light...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it was o.k Alex. I noticed that you had posted once about green tea. I took a chance on the little bottles.

Jonathan


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

a2vr6 said:


> Well, I finally got a chance to takes pics of the great selection of smokes and other goodies Jonathan sent me in our trade. Sorry for the crap pics, my girl has the digi cam so I had to use my razr. Crap shots in bright light...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Hockeydad! Hit him with the roll of quarters and then kick him when he's down. :tu

a2vr6, you can now have a smoke and a drink, then rinse and repeat 5 times. That should cure whatever ails you. :ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

hockeydad said:


> Glad it was o.k Alex. I noticed that you had posted once about green tea. I took a chance on the little bottles.
> 
> Jonathan


If you happen to get me in the next trade, please make a note that I prefer the big bottles!!! :r

J/K - well done.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Gaels22 said:


> Rick;
> 
> got your package about 5 minutes ago THANKS!!!! Awesome Smokes
> 
> ...


Nice looking smokes there Rick. Great job! :tu Now we just have to work on your trash talking and we'll be in business. Feel free to scroll back over my notes. All my secrets are there for those who are willing to learn. :ss

Enjoy the smokes Andrew. I can't wait to see what you sent Rick.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

While we have a slight lull in the action I would like to take a moment to thank shaggy for organizing this event. It's great to have an event such as this to bring the Canadian BOTL's together to share our love of the leaf. Can't you just feel the love? Reminds me of the time when Pepé Le Pew fell in love with Penelope Pussycat.

*Great job shaggy! *:tu :tu :tu :tu :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

almost as much fun just watchin and prodding....but hey i got lots of stuff comin in the mail anyways....glad to do it

i think i will start a new thread for my round 3...keep your eyes peeled


btw anyone ever hear from uwhoo?

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

I just got home and found a nice package with my name on it. What a great way to start a weekend. Thqnks Andrew, I love the Saint luis Rey and the AF. I'll have to smoke the rest to give a review as I haven't had any of these. Thanks again Andrew you did well.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

rick l said:


> I just got home and found a nice package with my name on it. What a great way to start a weekend. Thqnks Andrew, I love the Saint luis Rey and the AF. I'll have to smoke the rest to give a review as I haven't had any of these. Thanks again Andrew you did well.


Very nice selection Andrew. :bx

Enjoy the smokes Rick!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Kinds of quite in here. Everyone must have left for the weekend.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Good morning Stormin, I hope you enjoy this Easter weekend. I'v got a Tee time at 9:00 am , so I'll light up my first cigar of the day at about 9:30. I enjoy the smoke and forget about the golf. It's the only way to have fun at that f*&@in game. Enjoy the day , Rickp


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Gaels22 said:


> Rick;
> 
> got your package about 5 minutes ago THANKS!!!! Awesome Smokes
> 
> ...


Nice selection of cigars Rick, what's the unbanded one? Enjoy the cigars Andrew. How's the new humidor working and did you get the humidification device you wanted?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

rick l said:


> I just got home and found a nice package with my name on it. What a great way to start a weekend. Thqnks Andrew, I love the Saint luis Rey and the AF. I'll have to smoke the rest to give a review as I haven't had any of these. Thanks again Andrew you did well.


Nice trade, enjoy the cigars Rick!! :tu 
:ss


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

Daaaammmmnnnn I hope the poor Canada Post guy got Danger pay for delivering these trades :tu 

I think I need to restock a tad more before the next trade takes place :r .


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> An excellent selection of tasty smokes:
> 
> Cusano Robusto (looking forward to this one)
> Don Tomas Natural
> ...


Post up what you think of the Cusano, I'm gonna grab a single or two next time I'm out, There's two guys at work that love them and I may end up being able to do a box split on them if they live up to the hype.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll give it a go soon hopefully, been trying to smoke through as many Cubans as possible lately though. Need to get my pick list update for my friend going to Cuba this month.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just got in from work....have to work overtime to re-arm for the next round...:r

looks like this round is done? or am i missing anyone?


great round by all u guys the FOG's stepped up and showed the newbies how it is done but the newbies did have some bite in them...i hope you all enjoyed it.

i am thinkin that maybe we could try this near the begining of each month?

or maybe that is too often...let me know,,,i am more than happy to do it


cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

I had a great time. Thanks stormin, shaggy and all. I probably wouldn't be able to participate montly but I will absolutely be partipating again!


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

rick l said:


> Good morning Stormin, I hope you enjoy this Easter weekend. I'v got a Tee time at 9:00 am , so I'll light up my first cigar of the day at about 9:30. I enjoy the smoke and forget about the golf. It's the only way to have fun at that f*&@in game. Enjoy the day , Rickp


I wish I had a Tee time today...... why did I move to Calgary again? (Thinks about moving back to B.C.) Anyways I would like to participate in a Canadian trade soon, I think I have enough stock that is worthy enough... although I haven't made a trade yet....

Happy Easter All
Collin


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

dcyoung said:


> Anyways I would like to participate in a Canadian trade soon, I think I have enough stock that is worthy enough... although I haven't made a trade yet....


We shall see, we shall see. I hope you were taking notes grasshopper.

I've got an extra large can of _*whoop-ass*_ set aside already, so I might as well start trash talking now! :ss

Think about it, my fellow Canadians, 4 weeks of trash talking. :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i just got an idea......east vs west....


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

That could get ugly....:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i gots lots of ideas....old vs young???
we kinda already did FOG's vs newbies...and the newbies did quite well
i can come up with more


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i didnt like this idea so i am editing


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

OLD ONES!!!!!:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

opps....sorry dave....i didnt mean u
:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> opps....sorry dave....i didnt mean u
> :r


:tu Watch your six 
I'm home for 4 weeks, if you get something going count me in.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok....two weeks from now we will comence with what i think is round 7 of the canadian trade
the format is gonna be east vs west
so we need an equal number of ppl from ontario east and manitoba west
we will prolly blind draw an east and a west to pair u up
i know this is kinda soon but there were a few that sat out last round and should be ready to go (and i want some of u westerners feel the wrath of dave)

i will float if we need someone from either east or west

drop a reply if you are in...start date will be pretty close to the 23rd of apr

1. 
2.
3.
4.
5.
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

I'm in for round 7 if you'll have me .


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ME ME :ss


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry, I'm leaving for China on the 20th of April, and will be gone for 15 days. I really enjoy these trades, thanks again for organizing these. Rick


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

start date will be pretty close to the 23rd of apr

1. Woobie
2. Old Sailor
3. 
4.
5.
6
7
8
9
10


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Going away for a week around that time. I'll wait for the next go round.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

stormin said:


> start date will be pretty close to the 23rd of apr
> 
> 1. Woobie
> 2. Old Sailor
> ...


hey norm???? u in or out???


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

OK, count me in this round!


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Mike, count me in this time. I'm on the 30th floor of the Seattle Sheraton at the moment but I'll be good to go when I get home.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

start date will be pretty close to the 23rd of apr

1. Woobie
2. Old Sailor
3. stormin
4. winnie
5. CanuckFan
6.
7.
8.
9.
10 shaggy


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Where'd everyone go? Probably ran off to contemplate the contents of their humidors to see if they could lay the smackdown on us! :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

those westerners are pussys


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Meh, I should have some stuff coming in so put me down for another one. Lay a little bit of smacking from the east side....


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

I haven't made a trade yet..... But will represent the WEST COAST if I am welcome.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

shaggy said:


> those westerners are pussys


Oh really?! Bring it!!! I'm in.... give me Shaggy! :gn:gn:gn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

start date will be pretty close to the 23rd of apr

*east west*
1. Woobie 1.winnie
2. Old Sailor 2.canuckfan 
3. stormin 3.dcyoung 
4. a2vr6 4.headcrash
5. 5.
6. 6. 
7. 7.
8. 8.
9. 9. 
10 shaggy 10.

latest update


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

This is going to require some thought. Hmmmmmm........


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

Lets see what you got..... Cause you know how we do on the WESTSIDE!!!

I'm ready with my ninja styles.....


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

shaggy said:


> start date will be pretty close to the 23rd of apr
> 
> *east west*
> 1. Woobie 1.winnie
> ...


I knew Shaggy wouldn't want me.......Thats fine I will take it out on a2vr6 :gn:gn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

DragonMan


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> DragonMan


wow...you guys in the east are sooooo scary!

Come get some :fu :fu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

DragonMan said:


> DragonMan


Hahaha! That's excellent! :tu :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> start date will be pretty close to the 23rd of apr
> 
> *east*
> 1. Woobie
> ...


*

this isnt the pairings...i just did this to see that we have enough from each side and so u can see who ur team mates ares....*


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't be afraid my BOTL from the West!!! My bark is not as bad as my bite!!!

[URL=http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2705735130036825485sEyZaD]

Come out and play, I have a feeling it's going to get very hot!!!
(Insert sinister laugh here!!)


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

east
1. Woobie 
2.Old Sailor 
3. stormin 
4. a2vr6 
5. dragonman 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10 shaggy

*west side wussys
1. winnie
2.canuckfan
3.dcyoung
4.headcrash
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

Come on folks! Step right up, there's plenty of room for more players! Don't be shy. Dragonman's bite isn't nearly as bad as his bark.*


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> I knew Shaggy wouldn't want me.......Thats fine I will take it out on a2vr6 :gn:gn


This is going to hurt you more than it will me.:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

a2vr6 said:


> This is going to hurt you more than it will me.:ss


You're probably right. Word on the street in Ontario is that Dragonman is full of hot air! :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

OH BOY OH BOY


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

they are so afraid over there they cant even find any to take the beating


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

stormin said:


> You're probably right. Word on the street in Ontario is that *Dragonman is full of hot air!* :r


This is true, but it's *burning hot!!!* Bwaahahahaaaa!!!!


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm in for the "E"....to the "A"....Flashinng the "S".....representing the "T".

Bring it on!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

stormin said:


> east
> 1. Woobie
> 2.Old Sailor
> 3. stormin
> ...


*

the east side is ready kick some pansy western arse....find urself a couple of more targets*


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> the east side is ready kick some pansy western arse....find urself a couple of more targets


Always a lot of gum flapping with them westerners until it comes time to put up!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Come on guys out West....we really aren't going to let these girls from the East bad mouth us like this are we?

Stock up and get in on this!!!


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> Come on guys out West....we really aren't going to let these girls from the East bad mouth us like this are we?
> 
> Stock up and get in on this!!!


No doubt boys!!! Join Forces and show them how it's done!!!










Don't let all their BIG talk scare you.... My radars are locked in on the East, and this is all I see.:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

:hn the clock is ticking for the pansey arsed western wussys :fu :r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I see a lot of you haven't placed a bet on the playoffs yet. Time's running out folks. Come on over, have a look see and place a wager if you dare.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75639


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

stormin said:


> I see a lot of you haven't placed a bet on the playoffs yet. Time's running out folks. Come on over, have a look see and place a wager if you dare.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75639


hey get back to ur own thread!!!! :r


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

I think most of the guys out here on the West coast are out playing golf or fishing, or skiing, or cutting the grass.
What the hell, it's spring time out here ! 
Geez, just heard the weather forecast.....another snow storm heading for Toronto, I guess they'll be fueling up Dave's icebreaker for another tour soon. :r :r 
Oh well at least you can watch your favourite team in the playoffs ! Oh ....sorry bout that. :ss :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

CanuckFan said:


> I think most of the guys out here on the West coast are out playing golf or fishing, or skiing, or cutting the grass.
> What the hell, it's spring time out here !
> Geez, just heard the weather forecast.....another snow storm heading for Toronto, I guess they'll be fueling up Dave's icebreaker for another tour soon. :r :r
> Oh well at least you can watch your favourite team in the playoffs ! Oh ....sorry bout that. :ss :ss


:tg


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Shaggy, I'll get in, but I'll have to send my trade by the 19th of April. "cause I'm leaving for China on the 20th. By the way I golfed twice on the weekend and planted our garden, boy was it HOT.:tg


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

atta boy Rick !


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

I'll tell you what, fellas. I haven't got the stock on hand but if you need a western filler man I will jump in and guarantee someone a couple of dog rockets.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

CanuckFan said:


> Oh well at least you can watch your favourite team in the playoffs ! Oh ....sorry bout that. :ss :ss


Of coarse we can, the Toronto Raptors!!!  :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

rick l said:


> Shaggy, I'll get in, but I'll have to send my trade by the 19th of April. "cause I'm leaving for China on the 20th. By the way I golfed twice on the weekend and planted our garden, boy was it HOT.:tg


You want *HOT*&#8230;. I can give you *HOT!!!!!*

Bwaahahahaaa!!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

inept said:


> I'll tell you what, fellas. I haven't got the stock on hand but if you need a western filler man I will jump in and guarantee someone a couple of dog rockets.


Don't believe him fellas. I tustled with him in the last round. He's just sandbagging us. I would sum up my experience with inept by quoting what Sue said about his pa..."he kicked like a mule and he bit like a crockodile"...:bx


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Stormin, have you tried anything yet? I've tried a couple of yours and I have been pretty happy, but I'm saving the best stuff for better weather. I'm really looking forward to the #2 (an all time favorite) and the Anejo!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

inept said:


> Stormin, have you tried anything yet? I've tried a couple of yours and I have been pretty happy, but I'm saving the best stuff for better weather. I'm really looking forward to the #2 (an all time favorite) and the Anejo!


I smoked the Carlos Toranno. It was excellent. :tu Thanks very much!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

east
1. Woobie 
2.Old Sailor 
3. stormin 
4. a2vr6 
5. dragonman 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10 shaggy

*west side wussys
1. winnie
2.canuckfan
3.dcyoung
4.headcrash
5.rick l
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.

i will do the pairing on the 18th for rick but you are not expected to send until the 23rd but u can if you want*


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Shaggy, I don't know why everybody else on the planet doesn't like you easteners. I think you are alright.:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

we are just luring you into our trap.....now go find a friend so i can smack someone around


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well if i add inept it will be 6 on 6
sounds like a good number


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

This is gonna be like bringing an Apache to a fistfight!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

For those folks that haven't been around for long. Here's a nice thread to check out once in a while.....

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=873126#post873126


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

We gotz IRON FISTS on the WEST COAST!!:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

dcyoung said:


> We gotz IRON FISTS on the WEST COAST!!:ss


that dont look good for u....:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

dcyoung said:


> We gotz IRON FISTS on the WEST COAST!!:ss


Silly way to land:r :r


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

Is that the best you guys got?.....










Stormin was the one flyin....I was just making sure you guys see what happens when you fly over enemy territory.... :bx :gn :hn :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

your lucky norm aint here....or he would say somethin to u

:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hummmmmm, taking notes.......future bombing runs:r :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Hummmmmm, taking notes.......future bombing runs:r :r


oh oh....dave dont play nice...trust me I KNOW!!!!

:r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

dcyoung seems to be able to handle you easterners on his own. :tu :ss 

Not that I am surprised.......pretty sad that you are all sitting there waiting for Stormin to come fight for you guys.

Did you used to have your little sisters protect you too when you were growing up?

The countdown is on....are you boys ready! :gn :gn :gn


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

This could be fun :gn :r .


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

shaggy said:


> your lucky norm aint here....or he would say somethin to u
> 
> :r


He has been on the boards since your post?....Whats up?










I guess Headcrash was right about you Easterners!:fu

(on the real though... {not that the WEST crushing the east isn't real} I am excited about my first trade, I can't WAIT.:ss )


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

dcyoung said:


> He has been on the boards since your post?....Whats up?


I'm just sulking 'cause someone crashed my Apache!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

guess we are gonna have to slum it with the seahawk we got left....no matter westerns arent worth of the apache and a vintage seahawk is more a match for them anyways


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Actually, quite confidence does not require constant gum flapping.

When I open the NC humi and think "what should western grasshopper get (in addition to something Cuban) so he knows who the boss is?" ....this is what I see....


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

wow....very nice norm....can i come play in ur hummi for a while?

btw u shoulda come with us yesterday....was a great time in the big "D"

i took some notes from the d-crew as to how to handle these surferboy westerns


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> can i come play in ur hummi for a while?


You are welcome any time Mike!


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

stormin said:


> Actually, quite confidence does not require constant gum flapping.


Where do you think I have learned this from?..... :tu

(oh great now the East is going to think I look up to them:tg )just another evil tactic though


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

imitation is the most sincere form of flattery


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

stormin said:


> Actually, quite confidence does not require constant gum flapping.
> 
> When I open the NC humi and think "what should western grasshopper get (in addition to something Cuban) so he knows who the boss is?" ....this is what I see....


DAMN:dr :dr :dr


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i already called dibs dave...norm is gonna will it to me


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

stormin said:


> Actually, quite confidence does not require constant gum flapping.
> 
> When I open the NC humi and think "what should western grasshopper get (in addition to something Cuban) so he knows who the boss is?" ....this is what I see....


DAMN!!! :dr :dr

I'm still not scared though....I think


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i am scared and he is on my side :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> DAMN!!! :dr :dr
> 
> I'm still not scared though....*I think*


You think??? Impossible you're from the West, that's where we send the "special" people!!!   
:ss


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm getting the second half of my order tomorrow, so I'll at least have some second rate ammo to fire back with!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Congratulations you got your first set of bananas Winnie!!! :tu :bl 
:ss


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm ready the CREMOSAS just arrived at the corner gas station.:dr :dr


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

rick l said:


> I'm ready the CREMOSAS just arrived at the corner gas station.:dr :dr


u


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> east
> 1. Woobie
> 2.Old Sailor
> 3. stormin
> ...


*

ok last call......we are pretty even in numbers....6 a side but i still dont like the wests chances of surviving a nuclear winter*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Not a chance:r :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

The West never had a chance!!! :hn


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> You think??? Impossible you're from the West, that's where we send the "special" people!!!
> :ss


Hey! I resemble that statement :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Are the pairings going to happen today as Rick is going to be away?

Can't wait to see who my victim will be :gn :gn :gn :gn


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Kewl bring it on!!! I have 100 more cigars coming up next week!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

the pairings will be today

stay tuned


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Gaels22 said:


> Kewl bring it on!!! I have 100 more cigars coming up next week!!!


gaels u in??? i dont have you on the list...maybe u got dropped somewhere
let me know quick


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> gaels u in??? i dont have you on the list...maybe u got dropped somewhere
> let me know quick


Check page 22 Mike!! You must be getting "Old Sailor's Disease"!!:tu 
:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Looks like Sailor nodded off.

While we're waiting y'all should think about the state of Western Canada once we get through with you. :bx Did you fellas see the storm in Arizona today? I have to talk it up a little because ..... well just because I want to. I'm very proud of the results of Desert Storm II. It looked exactly like this:










So anywhoooo...I'm dusting off my smokes to see which 5 want to go on a roadtrip. Those ones I showed ya in the humi aren't permitted to travel but I think I have something equally nice! :bx :bx


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

MY EYES....MY EYES!!!:sl That's better:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Check page 22 Mike!! You must be getting "Old Sailor's Disease"!!:tu
> :ss


Now don't you start too:r :r


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Poor Dave, :r Lets get this massacre ...err TRADE going!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok.,..the super canuck trading computer has spit out the specially selected pairings in the east vs west showdown.....

now remeber the rules......
5 stick min
ship before monday 
feel free to include other than tobbacco items
keep the trash talk goin till your package is recieved
post any delivery info that you can
and most important POST PICS!!!!!!

now here we go

woobie vs canuckfan
gaels22 vs a2vr6
rick l vs winnie
dragon vs inept
old sailor vs headcrash
stormin vs dcyoung

they ya go guys....pm for addys and get at her....

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Let the games begin..:r :r


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh ....change of partners I see. Hmmm...and I was getting geared up for the Old Guy, I mean Sailor. And here I was getting worried about hitting that ferry terminal near his house. No problems though...just have to plug in some new co-ordinates . :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

CanuckFan said:


> Oh ....change of partners I see. Hmmm...and I was getting geared up for the Old Guy, I mean Sailor. And here I was getting worried about hitting that ferry terminal near his house. No problems though...just have to plug in some new co-ordinates . :tu


hows it gonna feel to get ur butt kicked by a guy named woobie????
:r


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

shaggy said:


> hows it gonna feel to get ur butt kicked by a guy named woobie????
> :r


Your not dissin the guys name now are you ???


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Well…well….well looks like I’m going to have to finish what Stormin had started!! Ok Inept you better get ready, I don’t need any lightening bolts to leave you in a pile of ashes!!! Bwaahahahaaaa!!!
:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

CanuckFan said:


> Oh ....change of partners I see. Hmmm...and I was getting geared up for the Old Guy, I mean Sailor. And here I was getting worried about hitting that ferry terminal near his house. No problems though...just have to plug in some new co-ordinates . :tu


Old Guy.....another wise guy, Shaggy got hit for his remarks, now I've got Dragonman and you doing it......hummmm.....taking notes for future Black Ops rough co-ordinates 49 06.256 122 49.657:fu :r :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Old Guy.....another wise guy, Shaggy got hit for his remarks, now I've got Dragonman and you doing it......hummmm.....taking notes for future Black Ops rough co-ordinates 49 06.256 122 49.657:fu :r :r


Wait a minute Dave I am in no way remarking on your age!! There really is an "Old Sailors Disease" I found it in a doctors manual. The symptoms are loss of memory, addiction to premium cigars and an over active trigger finger!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Thats me:r :r


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

o This should be fun ot watch...I will get in on this someday


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Me and Rick are trading, which is cool, but we're both Westerners!

(We don't like to be called Easterners around these parts!:bx :bx )

Friendly Fire! Friendly Fire!


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Congratulations you got your first set of bananas Winnie!!! :tu :bl
> :ss


Yes! It's like reaching puberty!:ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

It's on like donkey kong!

:gn :gn :gn :gn :gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Taunting Canada:tg :bx :fu :gn :bn This is all.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Maybe we should make Booker an honourary Canadian for the next round. What do you guys think? :bx :bx


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

stormin said:


> Maybe we should make Booker an honourary Canadian for the next round. What do you guys think? :bx :bx


Maybe we should expand from "Canadian Trade" to "Trade With A Canadian?"

Us against the world. I'm ready! :bx


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

stormin said:


> Maybe we should expand from "Canadian Trade" to "Trade With A Canadian?"
> 
> Us against the world. I'm ready! :bx


Now that is a very interesting idea....but before you say you are ready you should brace yourself for the whipping that is coming from the west!

Once the dust settles though I think it might be a good idea


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

DCyoung has sent me a PM asking me to go easy on him. I told him, no problem. I sent all my cigars away last week anyway. 

The next few days are very important to me in order to prepare an assault on Western Canada. Here's what I will be doing.....


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

stormin said:


> DCyoung has sent me a PM asking me to go easy on him. I told him, no problem. I sent all my cigars away last week anyway.
> 
> The next few days are very important to me in order to prepare an assault on Western Canada. Here's what I will be doing.....
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> lmao....they are already beggin for mercy??????
> 
> Keep in mind that I lie a lot!
> 
> ...


Don't worry about winnie. I heard he is secretly thrilled with the promotion to the "A" team.  Lucky guy didn't even have to sell his igloo on the tundra to end up in the "enlightened east."


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

stormin said:


> Don't worry about winnie. I heard he is secretly thrilled with the promotion to the "A" team.  Lucky guy didn't even have to sell his igloo on the tundra to end up in the "enlightened east."


:r :r


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Just like the Bombers, I get pushed into the Eastern Conference for convenience!

Oh well, I'll just have to kick some ass while I'm here!:bx


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Shhhhhh...be very quite there's no one here but us easterners (that includes you winnie so get used to it). Here's the secret.........We smack talk them as best we can. They send us killer smokes. We say, "gosh, I guess you guys win!" :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

as long as you know after this round ur back to being a western wussy
:r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> as long as you know after this round ur back to being a western wussy
> :r





stormin said:


> Shhhhhh...be very quite there's no one here but us easterners (that includes you winnie so get used to it). Here's the secret............................................................................:ss


Why didn't you tell me earlier? I just told him the secret!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

damn i gotta go to some meetings....:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

stormin said:


> Maybe we should make Booker an honourary Canadian for the next round. What do you guys think? :bx :bx


Let me know when the voting is over. (fingers crossed)


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Let me know when the voting is over. (fingers crossed)


After donating your 30+ year old baby to Shaggy and I you'll get our vote for sure!!! Especially if you don't kill us first!! :tu 
:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

By the way Mike you also pitted two Easterners against each other, Gales22 and a2vr6!!! This is going to get ugly!!! :mn


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

I've made your selections, DragonMan. I will break with tradition and let you know in advance that one of the sticks you're getting is a personal favorite of mine. A 5000 year old Flor de Siberia Petrifidio Exclusivo. It's a pretty "solid" stick so don't bite down too hard and try not to use your favorite cutter on it.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

DragonMan said:


> By the way Mike you also pitted two Easterners against each other, Gales22 and a2vr6!!! This is going to get ugly!!! :mn


So apparently we let a dyslexic make the pairings........hmmmm

Here's a present for you shaggy.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

stormin said:


> So apparently we let a dyslexic make the pairings........hmmmm
> 
> Here's a present for you shaggy.


:r :r


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Wnnie, your friendly fire is on its way. When I got home from work,my wife had already wrapped the box.So ,I'm sorry you don't get a note , just my humble trade. I'm leaving for China in 1 hour,so hope all goes well with the trades. Be back in 2 weeks. Rick:ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Have a great trip Rick.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Rick, yours is packed up, and will be on the way today.

Sorry, new to this, packed it up sans note!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

rick l said:


> Wnnie, your friendly fire is on its way. When I got home from work,my wife had already wrapped the box.So ,I'm sorry you don't get a note , just my humble trade. I'm leaving for China in 1 hour,so hope all goes well with the trades. Be back in 2 weeks. Rick:ss


Rick, stay safe and have an awesome trip!!! :tu

Don't forget the photos. We want photos.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

winnie said:


> Thanks Rick, yours is packed up, and will be on the way today.
> 
> Sorry, new to this, packed it up sans note!


Winnipegers got nothing interesting to say anyway. How many times can you hear "I wonder what happened in Toronto today?" or "did you see the size of that mosquito?" before you get tired of it?


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm still chuckling about another spring without playoffs in the less than great Toronto region.

What do the Maple Leafs and I have in common?

We're both golfing today!:gn


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

winnie said:


> I'm still chuckling about another spring without playoffs in the less than great Toronto region.
> 
> What do the Maple Leafs and I have in common?
> 
> We're both golfing today!:gn


Yeh !! Me too. :tu

Have a great trip Rick.

Also.....woobies "package' is on the way. I hope his house insurance is up to date. :ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Today is carbo loading day.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Headcrash your pkg went out today.:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

what the hey???

no posts for 3 hrs????


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

rick l said:


> Wnnie, your friendly fire is on its way.





winnie said:


> Thanks Rick, yours is packed up, and will be on the way today.





CanuckFan said:


> Also.....woobies "package' is on the way. I hope his house insurance is up to date. :ss





Old Sailor said:


> Headcrash your pkg went out today.:ss


You fellas are in hurry! My plans are so elaborate that I'm still in the planning stages. I'm trying to decide if these 2 boxes will be big enough....


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

patience is a virtue


wackem' good normmy


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

My package to Old Sailor will be leaving first thing tomorrow morning.

Sorry for the Delay Dave but work is busy today and looks like I will be here pretty late.


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

All kidding and Banter aside, How are you guys shipping everything? expedited or whatever Canada post calls the faster service?

Double baggied with packing to stop it from banging around the box?



CanuckFan said:


> Also.....woobies "package' is on the way. I hope his house insurance is up to date. :ss


The truck was in the shop until Late today so I had no way to tow your package to the Post Office :ss , it'll be dropped off Sunday to ship out Monday AM :gn .


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ziplock bag, wrapped in bubble wrap, in a bubble mailer, sent express post. Just don't tell them whats inside or they won't ship it.:ss


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

*Lots* of bubble wrap, 5 finger cigar bags work very nicely for a hermetic seal, and a good sturdy box that is some what crushproof. Canada Post Xpresspost is very reliable and best bang for the buck in Canada.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

CanuckFan said:


> *Lots* of bubble wrap, 5 finger cigar bags work very nicely for a hermetic seal, and a good sturdy box that is some what crushproof. Canada Post Xpresspost is very reliable and best bang for the buck in Canada.


:tu :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe we should send woobie a SAMPLE PKG of how to package cigars  :r :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Maybe we should send woobie a SAMPLE PKG of how to package cigars  :r :r


down boy down....we are still waitin for your last round to finish


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

woobie said:


> All kidding and Banter aside,


??? Hahaha! Now that's funny. I only post when I have something serious to say. Some folks say I have no sense of humour. 

Still box shopping......


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

need me to get my big truck to pick up the box norm???
:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

The ship is in Port Weller, want me to have them us the crane to put it in your truck Shaggy:r :r


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh, you got me David. Very nice. I posted my thanks in the Bombs forum.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Still carbo loading and box shopping......DC is gonna be sorry! :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

stormin said:


> Still carbo loading and box shopping......DC is gonna be sorry! :ss


no hurry norm,,,, make it count


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Anyone hear from gaels22?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

nope....is he ur partner?


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

shaggy said:


> nope....is he ur partner?


Shaggy, I find it disturbing that you don't know who you partnered me with :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

lol....so apparantly yes he is....:r

he hasnt logged on since the 18....did u ship to him already?


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Just a short re-cap for the folks in the audience with short attention spans...

I spent the last few days carbo loading...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

stormin said:


> Just a short re-cap for the folks in the audience with short attention spans...
> 
> I spent the last few days carbo loading...


wow...this must be huge if he is still in preparation

this is when it is good to be a spectator :r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Just so you know, there's bit of bad blood between Brutus (AKA dcyoung) and myself...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

now this is gettin personal bringin your common lover into the fray

:r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Just so you know, there's bit of bad blood between Brutus (AKA dcyoung) and myself...

which is why he is in for........


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

I've got your number, Nick! 0639 9660 0020 3888.

The cost of the shipping exceeds the value of the contents, let me assure you. When the postal lady at 7-11 told me that Xpresspost includes $100 coverage, I asked if she could reduce the coverage to $5 in order to save me a few pennies and more accurately reflect the contents of the package. She asked me what was inside and I told her it was the fine cigars that I had just purchased from her at the counter. We laughed a little. She had a handsome mustache.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Package went out to Old Sailor yesterday morning. :ss


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

Canuckfan your package was dropped off today and should ship out tomorrow. It was a bit of a struggle, we had to go in the store through the loading dock since we couldn't fit the package in the front door no matter how hard we tried :ss .



inept said:


> She had a handsome mustache.


Shudder, Thank you for that nasty mental image :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

woobie said:


> Canuckfan your package was dropped off today and should ship out tomorrow. It was a bit of a struggle, we had to go in the store through the loading dock since we couldn't fit the package in the front door no matter how hard we tried
> :ss .
> 
> Shudder, Thank you for that nasty mental image :r


:r :r o


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

Stormin, Your package will be dropped of tomorrow.....

All I can say is.... I hope your ready.... you're going to need more then a little can of spinach when I'm finished with you!!:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

wow...norm may have be one upped.....:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry Inept I was just so busy this weekend I had no time to make it to the post office. The cigars are packed and will be shipped tomorrow after work by Xpresspost!!! I was trying so hard to find something to mask the stench of these vile cigars but had no luck!!! The person who delivers your mail my never deliver to you again so I’m apologizing in advance!!! u

I’ll post the tracking # tomorrow when I mail them. :ss


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

All I can say is.... I hope your ready.... you're going to need more then a little can of spinach when I'm finished with you!!:ss








[/QUOTE]

Oh yeh this ones too funny !! :r We have a winner :ss


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.......................:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

dcyoung said:


> Stormin, Your package will be dropped of tomorrow.....
> 
> All I can say is.... I hope your ready.... you're going to need more then a little can of spinach when I'm finished with you!!:ss


I must say, that's really funny. :r :r Especially considering what happened the last time we met....


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

These posts are awesome! :r


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry all....Had a small kitchen fire at my house on Friday... Been cleaning up for the last 3 days and nights. I am back....and my cigars are fine...had one last night. I just pm'd Alex with my particulars and I'll send out the package tomorrow.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Hope all is well at home, Andrew. That can be a frustrating thing to deal with.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

no probs gaels...we were ready to cover if need be....glad everything is ok and good luck with the clean up:tu 


stormin and dcyoung.....u guys are the best :r

keep it up...i am gonna be sad when this round is over...but only till the next rounds starts



when is the first box gonna land?????

anyone wanna bet on the first post of damage???
:r


cheers everyone
have fun
mike
:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Send the crane over Sailor Dave, the crate is ready for shipping! :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

:r :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Well looks like I am the first to take a HUGE uppercut from the East.

Old Sailors end of the trade landed today and WOW!!! Thank you Dave....far too generous







Thanks again Dave. I will enjoy these!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Glad ya got them, hope you enjoy.:tu 
ps uwhoo was posting lastnite guys....he's back:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

and now comes the fun part....very nice hit there dave
enjoy



damn,,,that was my 1000th post
hope u bastages enjoy it
:r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Congrats on the 1000......now get a life! :r 

just kidding


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> Congrats on the 1000......now get a life! :r
> 
> just kidding


ya you post whore you:r :r


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Once again I got schooled....twice in one week! LOL!

Got my end of the trade today from Rick L, very generous. Those golf balls should last me half a round, if I'm lucky!

Thanks Rick, you outdid me this time, but I'll get better at this, I promise!

1-Carlos Torano Exodus 1959
1-Santa Luis Rey reserva especial
1-Guantanamera
1-Domaine avo
1-Partagas de Luxe
1-Trinidad
1-Padron

Can't wait!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice hit there winnie, you'll love the toranno:tu


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

This is too much fun, when is the next round?!?:ss


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

stormin said:


> I must say, that's really funny. :r :r Especially considering what happened the last time we met....


I remember that time Stormin.... But if memory serves me correct.... it ended a little something like this.................................................................:fu










Anyhow your package was dropped of today.... Wife sent it Canpar though..
ID#433-03611
Tracking# D100012 138001


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey rick....golf balls are my thing:r

nice hit tho enjoy winnie


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Gaels22 said:


> Sorry all....Had a small kitchen fire at my house on Friday... Been cleaning up for the last 3 days and nights. Cheers
> Andrew


*Sorry here about your troubles Andrew. Hope you get it cleaned up and sorted out with a minimum of fuss.*



Headcrash said:


> Well looks like I am the first to take a HUGE uppercut from the East.
> 
> Old Sailors end of the trade landed today and WOW!!! Thank you Dave....far too generous
> 
> Thanks again Dave. I will enjoy these!


*Nice work Dave! :tu

That's an aweful lot of smoking there. Send me the Opus and I'll help you out!!!*


winnie said:


> Once again I got schooled....twice in one week! LOL!
> 
> Got my end of the trade today from Rick L, very generous. Those golf balls should last me half a round, if I'm lucky!
> 
> ...


*Good shot Rick! :tu Nice selection. Winnie, you're supposed to be representing the east this time. What's this about conceding defeat? You have a lot to learn. Send him 2 packs of Colts and call it a draw or send him 3 and declare victory! That's how its done.*


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> damn,,,that was my 1000th post
> hope u bastages enjoy it
> :r


Quit your bragging....I've got 1,000 posts in this thread alone! :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

stormin said:


> Quit your bragging....I've got 1,000 posts in this thread alone! :ss


i swear that is where 992 of them are :r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

dcyoung said:


> Anyhow your package was dropped of today.... Wife sent it Canpar though..
> ID#433-03611
> Tracking# D100012 138001


As for you ya big blow hard....thus far you have proved to be a worthy opponent. But, as they say the proof is in the pudding...............0179 6200 0009 2660.

Won't be long now before this sort if thing is settled:


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Inept your package was sent today the tracking # is 0100 3960 0024 3035. I hope you enjoy them!! All I know is my whole family was glad to get that smell out of our house!! And the look on the lady’s face at the post office was priceless!!! I actually think she started to cry!!!   
:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Inept your package was sent today the tracking # is 0100 3960 0024 3035. I hope you enjoy them!! *All I know is my whole family was glad to get that smell out of our house!! *And the look on the lady's face at the post office was priceless!!! I actually think she started to cry!!!
> :ss


did the puppy make a doo doo??? :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW Mike, congratulations on your 1000+ posts!! I always thought you were the shy quite type!! :tu :bl 
:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> did the puppy make a doo doo??? :r


:r It was no puppy that's for sure!!!! :BS u :r


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

Man those are some nice looking smokes flying back and forth :ss .


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Gaels22 said:


> Sorry all....Had a small kitchen fire at my house on Friday... Been cleaning up for the last 3 days and nights. I am back....and my cigars are fine...had one last night. I just pm'd Alex with my particulars and I'll send out the package tomorrow.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


Sorry to hear about the fire Andrew, I'm glad no one was hurt!!! :tu



Headcrash said:


> Well looks like I am the first to take a HUGE uppercut from the East.
> 
> Old Sailors end of the trade landed today and WOW!!! Thank you Dave....far too generous
> 
> Thanks again Dave. I will enjoy these!


Well done Dave!!! And another one from *Calgary* goes down in *flames!!!*



winnie said:


> Once again I got schooled....twice in one week! LOL!
> 
> Got my end of the trade today from Rick L, very generous. Those golf balls should last me half a round, if I'm lucky!
> 
> ...


Nice trade Rick!!! Winnie if you're going to represent the East you can never admit defeat!!! Do you honestly think that we Easterners believe that with Ferguson as GM the Leafs will ever win a Stanley Cup??? But you don't hear us giving up on them do you!!!


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm thinking now that my wife purposely set the fire to get a new range, fridge and Range hood. The money we spent was to go towards buying a new Sony 60" SXRD TV for my MAN basement. No one was hurt but the pocketbook.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Alex,

Your package is in flight.

Canada Xpresspost Tracking Number

0263 1840 0012 1440

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Glad everyones all right there Andrew.....new kitchen hay.....hummm didn't your humis get smoke damage, might need new:r :r :tu


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

No my humi survived, even tho my wife would like to set it on fire too. I am getting a big shipment in a week (parent's-in-law) heading back from Florida. Then in May I am heading to Washington DC for a week so I'll stock up big time.....my 300 ct humidor is getting too small!!!

LOL

Andrew


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Clomp, clomp, clomp.....you hear that DC? That's the sound of the mailman's boots on your porch as he delivers a box of whoop ass to your door!!! :tu

This time you won't even have to steal it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r :r o


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

Your too funny Stormin :r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

All is quiet on the Eastern Front.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Me thinks DC has gone underground. Sorta like Sadam did at the end. Kind of sad really when you think about it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Real quiet..:r


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

"crickets"


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Life's but a walking shadow, a poor player
That struts and frets his hour upon the stage
And then is heard no more: it is a tale
Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,
Signifying nothing.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

stormin said:


> *Me thinks DC has gone underground. Sorta like Sadam did at the end. Kind of sad really when you think about it. *


Come on guys do you really think Stormin is the quiet type!!!! He's just a very clever easterner&#8230;as most easterners are!!! :tu 
:ss


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

I am in awe, my house is a shambles and the mail box a smoking ruin.

This arrived today....
Mike AKA Canuckfan bombed me into the stone age

Party Short (one I've been wanting to try for months) :dr 
Ramone Allones
Por Larranaga
Don Pepin Garcia Black
Tatuaje Havana VI

Torano Exodus 59 Double Corona
ERDM
La Gloria Cubana Serie R
A. Fuente Sungrown
Padron 64 Anniversario

and then to make matters worse that sneaky Headcrash snuck in these

2 Hoyo De Monterray Habana
Padron 5000 
A Fuente Gran reserva
and a Lil bottle of Gibsons :al

All I can say is WOW!!!!
You guys have done the west proud :bx .


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Good hit you 2, woobie seems you got some smoking to do.:tu

ps not bad for westerners, but wait till the SOB bomb lands


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

woobie said:


> Party Short (one I've been wanting to try for months) :dr
> Ramone Allones
> Por Larranaga
> Don Pepin Garcia Black
> ...


Typical lazy west coaster, send 2 trades at once to save some effort. :c I'm crying foul. Sorry but woobie is going to send half of it back!

Awesome job Mike! What a great selection. :tu

(note to shaggy - stormin vs canuckfan next round!) :r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

The Fox is on the loose!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

woobie said:


> I am in awe, my house is a shambles and the mail box a smoking ruin.
> 
> This arrived today....
> Mike AKA Canuckfan bombed me into the stone age
> ...


Bet you never thought you would get double teamed by a Canuck and Flames Fan did you?

Glad they made it there safe and sound. But as the note says.....Don't mess with the West!!!

Just as an FYI - The bigger Hoyo is and Epi #2 and the smalled one is a Petit Robusto Don't really remember the dates on them but they are both from 06. I should have written that down for you...sorry


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

stormin said:


> Typical lazy west coaster, send 2 trades at once to save some effort. :c I'm crying foul. Sorry but woobie is going to send half of it back!
> 
> Awesome job Mike! What a great selection. :tu
> 
> (note to shaggy - stormin vs canuckfan next round!) :r


Ha ! We kind of expected someone was going to cry foul over this. It's just the way we do things out here. Now quit the whining and just enjoy . :ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

CanuckFan said:


> Ha ! We kind of expected someone was going to cry foul over this. It's just the way we do things out here. Now quit the whining and just enjoy . :ss


Yeah and I don't think we are Lazy when we are hitting with a 1-2 punch. We are just smart with our attacks. :bx

But we don't expect you guys out East to be able to understand or anything.....it is not simple enough for you. :gn :gn


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

2007/04/25 08:24 AJAX, ON Item out for delivery 

The Package is enroute to your home ALEX!!!!

 evil grin


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

CanuckFan said:


> Ha ! We kind of expected someone was going to cry foul over this. It's just the way we do things out here. Now quit the whining and just enjoy . :ss





Headcrash said:


> Yeah and I don't think we are Lazy when we are hitting with a 1-2 punch. We are just smart with our attacks. :bx
> 
> But we don't expect you guys out East to be able to understand or anything.....it is not simple enough for you. :gn :gn





stormin said:


> *........ it is a tale*
> *Told by an idiot, full of sound and fury,*
> *Signifying nothing.*


:tpd:


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

this hick westerners think they can just make up rules dont they???

bastages......payback will be sweet
:r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Well what does it say about you Easteners that us Western "Hicks" were able to outsmart you?

Don't worry guys out east. Stick around long enough and we will teach you a few things.

Sorry if I am typing too fast. I hope you can all keep up :tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Headcrash said:


> Well what does it say about you Easteners that us Western "Hicks" were able to outsmart you?
> 
> Don't worry guys out east. Stick around long enough and we will teach you a few things.
> 
> Sorry if I am typing too fast. I hope you can all keep up :tu


As I recall, the west was settled when the railway was built. The railway was built by easteners. :2


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

we will see who outsmarts who.....btw sorry bout the collateral damage....u gonna have to spend some of that oil money to fix up ur half of the country :r

or maybe we will just pass u off to the americians when we are done playin with ya...like a cat gets rid of the mouse when it bores him :r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Anyway, all this will be just hot air by tomorrow because your friend DC has brought the wrath of Popeye down on the City of Calgary.  Soon to be known as the crater south of Edmonton. :tu


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

shaggy said:


> we will see who outsmarts who.....btw sorry bout the collateral damage....u gonna have to spend some of that oil money to fix up ur half of the country :r


Fine by me that we start to spend more of the oil money here in Alberta rather than supporting the rest of the provinces all the time.

Just remember....you need us! :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

stormin said:


> Anyway, all this will be just hot air by tomorrow because your friend DC has brought the wrath of Popeye down on the City of Calgary. Soon to be known as the crater south of Edmonton. :tu


And I would still rather live here in a crater than in Ontario :r :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r :r


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Settle down now class, lets get back on track now.

Woobies package arrived safe and sound in a nice little gerbil cage.
The smokes he thoughfully chose incude:
RP Edge
Partagas Black
Punch Gran puro
PSD #4
Consuegra
RP Vintage 90
RP Sungrown








Great job woobie!! :tu 
There's some nice ones in there I'm looking forward to trying.
Well done bro. :ss 
Mike


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dang Woobie, very nice selection there.:tu


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Just got Andrews end of our trade, an impressive selection of smokes!










Partagas Glass Tubo
Saint Luis Rey NC Reserva Especial 
Cuba Libre Robusto
H. Upmann NC Corona
Onyx Toro
2 x Davidoff Cigarillos

One of the Davidoff's didn't make it home from the mailbox (Yummy). Thanks Andrew, I haven't tried half of these so looking forward to going through these real soon. By the way, looks like my package has made it you also:

Date of Event Time of Event Location Description Retail Location Signatory Name
2007/04/25 08:34 OTTAWA, ON Item successfully delivered to Receiver 
2007/04/25 08:34 Signature image recorded for Online viewing M JOBIN
2007/04/25 06:52 OTTAWA, ON Item on vehicle for delivery 
2007/04/23 19:46 NORTH YORK, ON Item accepted at the Post office


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Well I received Dan’s (Inept) end of our trade today and this is what he sent me:

- 2 Cremosa
- 2 Century Sam
- 2 White Owl
- 2 Colts

I'll post the pictures later!!




















Oops my bad!!! That’s the list of what I sent him!!!! Sorry to spoil the surprise Dan!! 

Ok you might as well come clean and tell the truth!! You were born in the East before being forced to move to the West!!! Admit it Dan!! There is no way a westerner could have traded such a selection of cigars!!! NO WAY!!!!

Here is what this imposter sent:



- Cigar Wrapped In Toilet Paper????
- H. Upmann Magnum 46
- Cuaba Exclusivo
- Partagas Serie D No.4
- Romeo y Julieta Petit Piramide
- Fuente Chateau Fuente

I have only had the Partagas the rest I can’t wait to try!! Thanks for a great trade Dan!!:tu :tu 
:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Afine lookin lineup Nick.:dr


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Alex, I can see why one didn't make it home.:tu :dr


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok you might as well come clean and tell the truth!! You were born in the East before being forced to move to the West!!! Admit it Dan!! There is no way a westerner could have traded such a selection of cigars!!! NO WAY!!!!

Here is what this imposter sent:

- Cigar Wrapped In Toilet Paper????
- H. Upmann Magnum 46
- Cuaba Exclusivo
- Partagas Serie D No.4
- Romeo y Julieta Petit Piramide
- Fuente Chateau Fuente

I have only had the Partagas the rest I can't wait to try!! Thanks for a great trade Dan!!:
:ss[/QUOTE]

Great job Dan !! :bx

Great hit too ! :gn 
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78704

Way to finish em off. :tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

CanuckFan said:


> Ha ! We kind of expected someone was going to cry foul over this. It's just the way we do things out here. Now quit the whining and just enjoy . :ss


So that's how it's done in the West!!! Humph, interesting! Double teaming!!!



Headcrash said:


> Yeah and I don't think we are Lazy when we are hitting with a 1-2 punch. We are just smart with our attacks. :bx
> 
> But we don't expect you guys out East to be able to understand or anything.....it is not simple enough for you. :gn :gn


They are just smart with their attacks...don't expect us guys out East to be able to understand!! Humph, interesting!!!



Headcrash said:


> Well what does it say about you Easteners that us Western "Hicks" were able to outsmart you?
> 
> Don't worry guys out east. Stick around long enough and we will teach you a few things.
> 
> Sorry if I am typing too fast. I hope you can all keep up :tu


Western "Hicks" were able to outsmart us....and will teach us a few things!! Humph, very interesting!!!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

CanuckFan said:


> Settle down now class, lets get back on track now.
> 
> Woobies package arrived safe and sound in a nice little gerbil cage.
> The smokes he thoughfully chose incude:
> ...


So like a westerner. Absent minded and forgetful. Don't like HdM????

Awesome job Woobie! :tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

a2vr6 said:


> Just got Andrews end of our trade, an impressive selection of smokes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job Andrew! :tu Nice selection of smokes. Enjoy.


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

So.....you are paying attention.
You're right , left out the HDM Dark Sumatra in Kyles (woobie) package.

Thanks bro ! :tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

CanuckFan said:


> Ok you might as well come clean and tell the truth!! You were born in the East before being forced to move to the West!!! Admit it Dan!! There is no way a westerner could have traded such a selection of cigars!!! NO WAY!!!!
> 
> Here is what this imposter sent:
> 
> ...


No wonder shaggy recruited you for our side Dan! Awesome selection. :tu

Great job fellas.


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Alex;

What's the tracking number for the package? I have checked with our mailroom and nothing has arrived. There is one other possibility but I need the tracking number because sometimes boxes get side tracked and sent through to x-rays before being delivered to us. I need the tracking number to see if it went that route.

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Gaels22 said:


> There is one other possibility but I need the tracking number because sometimes boxes get side tracked and sent through to x-rays before being delivered to us.


Glow in the dark smokes. Nice! :tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Since we have a slight lull in the action I thought this would be a good opportunity to get an up to the minute tally the results of the current trading round:

East - 322 points
West - 1 point


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Top 5 reasons Why Glow in the Dark Cigars are better then normal Cigars

5. They can be found easily during a blackout when dropped
4. Radiated Cigars could help advance the human race quickly by mutating the future offspring of the smokers.
3. They cause your lips and tongues to Glow in the Dark of the smokers so your significant other can easily kiss you at night
2. You can tell the fakes from the real deals
1. The X-ray's kill Tobacco Beetle eggs

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> So that's how it's done in the West!!! Humph, interesting! Double teaming!!!
> 
> They are just smart with their attacks...don't expect us guys out East to be able to understand!! Humph, interesting!!!
> 
> Western "Hicks" were able to outsmart us....and will teach us a few things!! Humph, very interesting!!!


Well said there Dragonman. You really told us! :r:r


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Alex;

Package has arrived...it was sent through the x-ray machine. Photos to be posted shortly

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Canada post sucks!!!

I have tracking numbers for the packages I send to Woobie and Old Sailor

When I track them online they both have the same message....
2007/04/21 12:43 CALGARY, AB Item accepted at the Post office

No other updates on it. The package to Woobie already arrived but Old Sailor didn't get his yet!!! Hope everything is ok with it. 

Sorry Dave about the delay.

Stupid Canada Post

Ok rant over


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> Well said there Dragonman. You really told us! :r:r


Check this out Alex.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78543

:hn


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Check this out Alex.
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=78543
> 
> :hn


I posted my reply there

I do like the name and pic.....I have been calling you guys SOB's all along so it is pretty fitting :r


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's the Great Sticks from Alex

Thanks Alex they look tasty!!

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Gaels22 said:


> Here's the Great Sticks from Alex
> 
> Thanks Alex they look tasty!!
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful, beetle free selection of smokes! Well done. :tu


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Gaels22 said:


> Here's the Great Sticks from Alex
> 
> Thanks Alex they look tasty!!
> 
> ...


Nothing like some province on province crime! Enjoy them.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I was just checking my stash and it doesn't look good. When I was setting up my end of the trade I divided everything into 2 piles. Keep it, send it, keep it, send it, so on and so forth. Now I'm looking at a pile of Cremosa, Backwoods and White Owls thinking DAMN, DAMN, DAMN. I sent the wrong pile!!! :c


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Here is a verse from Job that MR. DC will soon be able to relate to.

Job 3: 25
What I feared has come upon me; what I dreaded has happened to me.

It wont' be long now! :tu 


2007/04/26

07:39

<ST1<?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on">CALGARY</st1:City>, <st1:State w:st="on">AB</st1:State>

Item out for delivery



Anticipation.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

stormin said:


> I was just checking my stash and it doesn't look good. When I was setting up my end of the trade I divided everything into 2 piles. Keep it, send it, keep it, send it, so on and so forth. Now I'm looking at a pile of Cremosa, Backwoods and White Owls thinking DAMN, DAMN, DAMN. I sent the wrong pile!!! :c


:r :r Enjoy those sticks!


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Popeye's revenge is definitely @ Brutus' house by now, but no word from Brutus yet. That could mean several things. Either Brutus is dead or seriously injured or Brutus is still @ work and is scared to go home.

I'll bet he's scared! :tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Before Brutus gets up the nerve to go home and face the music, hands up everyone who thinks Popeye's a blowhard! 

Come on.....don't be shy, just tell the truth.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

man i have sooooo lost track.....is this round just about done?


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

shaggy said:


> man i have sooooo lost track.....is this round just about done?


????

Just about done? Brutus is about to get smoked! Pay attention and answer the question!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

awww norm u know i know that u are just a big blowhard and that is why we luv ya :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Sailor still hasn't gotten his package from me.....that does not make me happy...stupid Canada post


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

ok finally an update....

2007/04/26 10:30 MISSISSAUGA, ON Item accepted and entered into sortation plant

Might get it tomorrow Dave. Hope it arrives Safe. It should have been there days ago.

Damn stupid Canada post


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Headcrash said:


> Damn stupid Canada post


Canada Post is a Western creation.

Yup!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

stormin said:


> Before Brutus gets up the nerve to go home and face the music, hands up everyone who thinks Popeye's a blowhard!
> 
> Come on.....don't be shy, just tell the truth.


Blowhard!!!:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> ok finally an update....
> 
> 2007/04/26 10:30 MISSISSAUGA, ON Item accepted and entered into sortation plant
> 
> ...


:tu :gn :gn


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

stormin said:


> Canada Post is a Western creation.
> 
> Yup!


:r:r I thought everything revolved around the center of the universe....Toronto!


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

O.k...... Well this were Dcyoung......actually.... let me rephrase that... this is were Dcyoung and anyone who lived within a two block radius of him.... used to live....Well hey, I've always wanted to stay in a homeless shelter.... Just don't think the Wife and kids are going to be too Happy..... They haven't come home yet...............

I surrender to Stormin... Can we be friends now?


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

On a serious note.... I literally got my ass handed to me!!!!!!

Norm BLEW me away!!!!

A PERFECT storm I'd say!!!!



























Norm has sent *TWO* packages!!! consisting of

Padron 2000
Carlos Torano
RyJ Tubo No.2
Partagas Mille Fleur
Arturo Feunte Anjeo 49

and then another package... a combination of some of CA Top 25 from 04,05,06...

Padron 6000
Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Torpedo
Montecristo #2
Bolivar Royal Corona
Opus X Double Corona

I have only tried the Bolivar... and I really like
and the RyJ... and Partagas MF....I am really looking forward to trying the rest!!

Thank -you so much Norm.... you are Truly a great BOTL!!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

wow...u sure live up to ur rep stormin

enjoy dc...:r


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

Then to make matters worse those SNEAKY S.O.B'S..... Have sealed the deal, and my defeat at the hands of the EAST....









Old Sailor








Shaggy








Dragon









I really don't know what to say, but THANK-YOU SO MUCH... I definitely didn't not see that coming..or deserve it....I haven't smoke... or even heard of most of those cigars...So I will have many great new smoking experiences.

In addition to the great cigars Old Sailor threw in a cool traveling case..thank-you.. It will come in handy this Sat... I have a special occasion... and will need to bring a few sticks with me!!!

Thanks again guys you are truly great BOTL.....

Collin
pay backs a bitch:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

next time dont get yappy young man....:r



enjoy and no payback.....PIF please

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

DAMN!!!

Nice hit boys. Enjoy those Collin. I thought I felt the ground shake just a little while ago.

Damn SOB's


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow !!! I see great minds think a lot alike :tu 
Nicely done everyone, mutual destruction and carnage in the East and the West. Lots of great sticks and suprises flying around and we're not quite done yet. Nice job guys :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Glad ya got it....that'll teach ya to mock and old guy.....enjoy those my friend:tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Good work SOB's. You guys rock! :tu 

Looks like Collin has some smoking to do.  Enjoy.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

dcyoung said:


> On a serious note.... I literally got my ass handed to me!!!!!!
> 
> Norm BLEW me away!!!!
> 
> ...


Collin, I'm glad everything reached you safe and sound. Hopefully you find something among the offerings that you will enjoy. I sent you some of my favourites. The Anejo and the Opus should prove to be good quick little smokes. :r It will be interesting to compare the 2 since they are the same cigar, but with a different wrapper. I would be afraid to smoke the Bolivar RC and/or the Monte 2 first though, since I seriously doubt either would live up to those 2.

Enjoy. :tu


----------



## woobie (Mar 9, 2006)

:tu the carnage is amazing, and those are some truly nice looking :dr stogies flying back and forth.


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you Nick! I'll enjoy washing the taste of that liquor out my mouth with your dog rockets. I think the best part of this trade is that we each sent the other a Partagas Serie D #4! You know your trading partner has good taste when he sends you the same thing as you sent him!

Anyway, here's the damage:



Ramon Allones Specially Selected
RyJ Exhibicion #4
Partagas Serie D #4
Montecristo #2 (Seems like folks like these huh? Can't imagine why! :tu)
H. Upmann Coronas Major (Shown without tubo)


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Well Collin it looks like you might need another humidor!!! Enjoy the spoils!!! :tu 
:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

inept said:


> Thank you Nick! I'll enjoy washing the taste of that liquor out my mouth with your dog rockets. I think the best part of this trade is that we each sent the other a Partagas Serie D #4! You know your trading partner has good taste when he sends you the same thing as you sent him!
> 
> Anyway, here's the damage:
> 
> ...


Yes it looks like we have the same taste in dog rockets!!!  I'm glad that everything got there in one piece!! It was a pleasure trading with you Dan!!! :tu 
:ss


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Well Collin it looks like you might need another humidor!!! Enjoy the spoils!!! :tu
> :ss


This is true... I had to rearrange mine three times before I could even close the lid...:r ...Thanks again guys!!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

dcyoung said:


> On a serious note.... I literally got my ass handed to me!!!!!!
> 
> Norm BLEW me away!!!!
> 
> ...


Awesome trade Stormin!!! Looks like you caused a flood in Collin's humi!!!:tu :tu


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

WOW there are some serious hit being handed out here.

So many awesome looking cigars.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks like it is arriving today Dave!

2007/04/27 08:32 ON Item out for delivery

I just relaized that the girl sent this one Regular parcel instead of Expresspost so that is why it took all week. 

But anyways it is just about there so it is all good. Hope it arrives safe


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

inept said:


> Thank you Nick! I'll enjoy washing the taste of that liquor out my mouth with your dog rockets. I think the best part of this trade is that we each sent the other a Partagas Serie D #4! You know your trading partner has good taste when he sends you the same thing as you sent him!
> 
> Anyway, here's the damage:
> 
> ...


Awesome selection of smokes and drinks there! Nice work Nick, scorch him with your lovely fresh breath. :tu

Enjoy Dan.


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

I wish your freaking package would get there Norm... am I the only one who's trade hasn't been received? They said two days.... I think they lied.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

dcyoung said:


> I wish your freaking package would get there Norm... am I the only one who's trade hasn't been received? They said two days.... I think they lied.


Brutus always was a little slow. :ss

Don't sweat it. Good things take time. I'm still @ work for 2 hours (OK not really, 10 minutes then I'm going for a drink or 2 for a co-workers retirement). Who knows....maybe today's the day. That's just enough time to smoke the Opus or Anejo while you're waiting. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Got Alex's trade today, you out did yourself. These I'll enjoy.

RP EDGE 1992
GURKHA EXPEDITON
PADRON
CAO BRAZILIA
TORANO CASA TORANO
2 - HDN GRBILES
CROWN ROYAL
BACARDI
GIBSON'S 12 YR WHISKY
Thanks so much my friend, I've got some work ahead of me now. :tu


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

stormin said:


> Brutus always was a little slow. :ss
> 
> That's just enough time to smoke the Opus or Anejo while you're waiting. :tu


The Anjeo scares me..... I am going to A Buddy's for a little mini herf tonight (well his wifes b-day.. but we'll slip away) now I have only 4 hrs to decide what the *HECK* I'm going to smoke tonight!!:ss Tomorrow I'm laying the Monte #2 to rest, I can't wait...been wanting to try one for awhile.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Got Alex's trade today, you out did yourself. These I'll enjoy.
> 
> RP EDGE 1992
> GURKHA EXPEDITON
> ...


Glad you got it. Hope you will enjoy it all in good health.

Also glad it made it there safe.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You'll love the AF:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice work on everyones part....:tu

i guess we are waiting on one to land???


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i guess we are waiting on one to land???


Yes waiting on the NOOB...sorry guys.....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

dcyoung said:


> Yes waiting on the NOOB...sorry guys.....


Well, when ya need the whole transport just to deliver your pkg, no wonder it's slow.:r :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

btw dave i know u are gettin ready to head out again so have a safe tour and we will have a welcome back herf when u get back


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> btw dave i know u are gettin ready to head out again so have a safe tour and we will have a welcome back herf when u get back


Ya, leave Wed., gonna be a busy shift. One of our ships...the Limnos brokedown and we're picking up all her science work for L. ERIE, HURON, and Geo.Bay. Round the clock work, gotta put a couple guys on nights and they want me to do all this short one deckhand...better take a few extra cigars this shift.
A herf sounds good to me, keep me posted..:ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Have a good shift Dave and stay safe.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Have a safe shift Dave!! A welcome back herf sounds great to me!! Let us know when to plan it! :tu 
:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Have a safe trip Dave.

Here's a quick update on the situation with Brutus....came home from work today and found a sticky on the door from Canpar. Tried to deliver while I was @ work. Package requires a signature so they didn't leave it. I will sign it leave it on the door, with instructions to leave the package when they try again tomorrow. So that means I will have the package by this time tomorrow. What that means for y'all, is that tomorrow you will have the privilege of reading several extremely well written and entertaining posts by Yours Truly.

Stay tuned.....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

o o


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

stormin said:


> Have a safe trip Dave.
> Package requires a signature so they didn't leave it. .


Man... I told my wife that a signature wasn't required....actually I told my wife to send it Xpresspost....(but Canpar was cheaper, apparently)... I'm really sorry this is taking so long.......

Collin
{note to self...never get wife to mail anypackages for me... ever again!!!}


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> o o


Have a very safe trip dave and like always you know were herfing when u get back. Just dont bring those other 2guys with u this time. SHHHHHhh


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Have a very safe trip dave and like always you know were herfing when u get back. Just dont bring those other 2guys with u this time. SHHHHHhh


What other 2 guys:r :r , never know Booker, there might be a herf over here some weekend when I'm back.:ss


----------



## uwhoo (Sep 8, 2006)

Well Daddy's back!

Sorry guys I have been AWOL, but looks like Shaggy did me proud!

I don't have a real excuse but I purchased two new colleges, started my Masters program, was elected to 2 new boards and that is just the start. 

The good news is I have over 500 cigars in my humidor and am ready to trade. I will just sit back and be a trader with this thread due to how busy I am and how well you guys do without me!

I sure am glad you guys are still going. it's great to be back. Count me in on the next trade!

U-Whoo


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad to have you back

Sounds like you still had time to make purchases and stock up a little!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Good to see ya back.....I'll have to sit this one out as I go back onshift tommorrow......be nice now:r don't go starting any wars without me.

ps....I have ways of checking up, so don't be razing the old guy while he's gone, you know what happens


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Have a very safe trip dave and like always you know were herfing when u get back. Just dont bring those other 2guys with u this time. SHHHHHhh


Gee Shaggy I wonder what 2 guys he's talking about???  
:ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Drumroll please................................


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Judging form the box I would say Brutus is trying to pull this one again...


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

geez....no wonder it took so long !
Lots of bubble wrap ?


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

OK. I'm back. Collin hit me with a left and a right. Took me a while to recover.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:ss He's learnin, very nice.:tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

6 awesome smokes:

Cohiba Siglo III 
Montecristo #4
Bolivar Royal Corona
La Aurora 1495
La Aurora 100 Anos
Artuero Feunte Château Fuente

All great smokes. Really looking forward to the Cohiba. Monte 4 is an old stand by, I love the montes. Not to fond of the Bolivar.....haha. CA 2006 Cigar of Year, gotta love it! I've never had a La Aurora, but they both look great and I have heard great things about them. The Fuente is another old standby. Super selection of smokes Collin. Not exactly a newbie selection. 
Thanks for a great trade! :tu


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm glad you FINALLY got your package Norm... I was getting a little worried there:r .... I hope you enjoy my selection.... I really enjoyed my first trade, it was pretty fun!!!! Can't wait to get at er again.{So far I smoked the RP Vintage 1990 Torpedo... A smoke I have been waiting to try... quite enjoyed it}
Thanks Again!

Collin


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Great trading guys:tu I will be able to get in on the next one whenever that is...cant wait


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

stormin said:


> 6 awesome smokes:
> 
> Cohiba Siglo III
> Montecristo #4
> ...


1st class all the way Collin :tu Nicely done :dr


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

stormin said:


> 6 awesome smokes:
> 
> Cohiba Siglo III
> Montecristo #4
> ...


Great job on your first trade Collin!!! Keep it up and we'll draft you for the Eastern team!! :tu :tu 
:ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Great job on your first trade Collin!!! Keep it up and we'll draft you for the Eastern team!! :tu :tu
> :ss


Now why would he want to do that?!? That is like saying you want to leave the greatest team ever to play for the worst.......or like saying you want to play for the leafs!

Just sad that you guys obviously know you can't run with us boys out West so now you are trying to get us to turn on each other


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> Now why would he want to do that?!? That is like saying you want to *leave the greatest team ever the Leafs, to **play for the worst.*......or like saying you want to *play for the Flames!*
> 
> Just sad that you guys obviously know you can't run with us boys out West so now you are trying to get us to turn on each other


Come now Alex you guys from the West are obviously as slow as your postal service!! Why would we want to run with the West when we can fly in the East!!   
:ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey I blame the guys out East that are holding up the deliveries.

My bomb to Woobie got there fast but that was because the Canada Post Employee was born in Western Canada so he still had some good in him. Actually I also heard that he hated it there but couldn't leave cause of certain obligations he had in town :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

great to see that this round is done and again everyone impressed me with their trades!!!:tu

ok...now...who is up for the next round....starting in a couple weeks or so....and it is a surprise


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I am up for the next round:bx 

I might be a little slow responding to stuff as I am moving out of the city to my summer job monday and will not have an inet connection.

btw I am transfering to Brock university next year located in St Catherines so I guess I will be joining the eastern crew...I have mixed emotions about this:r


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Prefy said:


> I am up for the next round:bx
> 
> I might be a little slow responding to stuff as I am moving out of the city to my summer job monday and will not have an inet connection.
> 
> btw I am transfering to Brock university next year located in St Catherines so I guess I will be joining the eastern crew...I have mixed emotions about this:r


You are definitely in Stormin's and my neighbourhood.
Let us know if you need anything around moving and stuff like that.:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> You are definitely in Stormin's and my neighbourhood.
> Let us know if you need anything around moving and stuff like that.:ss


HEY!!!!! i just moved....where were u 2?????
:r


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

:ss I just got back from my trip to China. A truly amazing country, I would recommend it to everyone. When I walked through the door when I got home there was a nice package waiting for me. Thanks Winnie, I can't wait to try the Gurkha and the Oliva Series O, I already smoked the 5 Vegas. Great trade, Thanks


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

hockeydad said:


> You are definitely in Stormin's and my neighbourhood.
> Let us know if you need anything around moving and stuff like that.:ss


im lookin for a place to stay so(id rather not live in residence)...if you know anyone hook me up please


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

glad you made it back rick


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

rick l said:


> :ss I just got back from my trip to China. A truly amazing country, I would recommend it to everyone. When I walked through the door when I got home there was a nice package waiting for me. Thanks Winnie, I can't wait to try the Gurkha and the Oliva Series O, I already smoked the 5 Vegas. Great trade, Thanks


I hope you enjoy them Rick!:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok so just me and prefy for the next round?


we are gonna have fun.....:r


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Shaggy, you can always count me in for a trade. What agreat way to try different cigars and I really enjoy the banter between the Canadian BOTL'S. :ss


----------



## CanuckFan (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll pass on this round Mike, Ive got my wife's birthday, mothers day and my anniversary this month. Wonder if she'd like some cigars............not !
Have fun :ss


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

rick l said:


> :ss I just got back from my trip to China. A truly amazing country, I would recommend it to everyone. When I walked through the door when I got home there was a nice package waiting for me. Thanks Winnie, I can't wait to try the Gurkha and the Oliva Series O, I already smoked the 5 Vegas. Great trade, Thanks


Rick, welcome back!  Sounds like you had a great trip.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

stormin said:


> Rick, welcome back!  Sounds like you had a great trip.


Rick....why don't you post a thread about your trip. I would love to here about the experience. Don't forget the photos. :tu


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

shaggy said:


> HEY!!!!! i just moved....where were u 2?????
> :r


No offense Mike but he is a starving student and coming from the west. :r

I'm in for the next one.


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm in for the next round, with an Easterner this time!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

stormin said:


> Rick....why don't you post a thread about your trip. I would love to here about the experience. Don't forget the photos. :tu


:tpd: Welcome back Rick!! I agree with Stormin, a lot of people would like to hear about your trip!! Post a thread about it!! :tu 
:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok so it is prefy, rick l, hockeydad, winnie and shaggy


this is gonna be a good round...dont miss out


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Guys, I am going to sit out this round. Time to re-charge my batteries. :tu


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

Ya I'm gonna have to pass on this round.... I'm still recovering from Norms trade... and the S.O.B....


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I will be passing on the next round too.

with the last trade and bomb, and the 2 bombs that just went out today....my stock that I have purchased is pretty low again. Good thing I still have lots from when you bastages all bombed the hell out of me and from the trades.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

last call....we got 5 in for this round,,,,,anymore takers????


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's a yank for you to add :tu


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Seanohue said:


> Here's a yank for you to add :tu


I vote Yes! :tu


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

I might be able to, although I don't really have a stock as of today, but purchases are being decided, so I'd be up for trades, but I wouldn't be able to send any out for a bit.

Your call shaggy.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Snoman13 said:


> I might be able to, although I don't really have a stock as of today, but purchases are being decided, so I'd be up for trades, but I wouldn't be able to send any out for a bit.
> 
> Your call shaggy.


gotta send at the same time snoman...but keep your eyes peeled in this thread as there is always another round just around the corner

also check out the southern ontario herf thread....would love to have you join in on that next weekend

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok guys pairings are done......stay tuned to find them out


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Lets get this going! 

rick l could you please PM your addy.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:tg :r still got 17 days onboard


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks like Mike decided to shake things up a bit in this round and recruited a few of us yankees....

winnie, I'm gonna need your addy!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Rick, Just sent your package!

The guy said I could't get a delivery confirmation number which I thought was wierd, but he said that it should arive by the end of the week.


Oh yea, and take cover   :gn :bx


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

sean....all packed up and will go out tomorrow...will post tracking # when i get home


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Did I miss the pairings?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> Did I miss the pairings?


you will find out ur partner in time young grasshopper.....:r


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

winnie and I have exchanged addy's, now comes the fun part!

your package should go out tomorrow.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

as you may have noticed we have brought some new blood into this thread
i will expect you canadians to show our visitors some of our nice canadian hospitality and dont forget to include something canadian in you packages

that bein said.....GAME ON!!!!!


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

It may take a couple of days to get mine on it's way!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

winnie said:


> It may take a couple of days to get mine on it's way!


just let your trading partner know....so he isnt waiting


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

winnie said:


> It may take a couple of days to get mine on it's way!


Actually, that will work out, doesn't look like I'll get mine out tomorrow afterall...


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Sorry I missed out on this one but most of my cigars had to be put on ice!! :c BEETLES!!! :c


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, im suspose to ask for someone addy? Shaggy who is it again?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok, im suspose to ask for someone addy? Shaggy who is it again?


Ok it's prefys addy I need for our trade. Bump for prefy


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok just one more to get movin........


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok sean...on its way......tracking # cx185862222ca

canadapost.ca

enjoy bro

cheers
mike


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> No offense Mike but he is a starving student and coming from the west. :r
> 
> I'm in for the next one.


HockeyDad, I need your addy. It's time for a fighting major...maybe a game misconduct...


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

wow, it got quiet around here all of the sudden...

those canucks must be scared!

winnie, your package is finally out today, UPS tracking 1Z0E0T956892322263


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

we dont need to say anything to those about to be pounded back into the stone age :r


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Trying to decide on what to include in my part of the trade but am worried about customs. What do you think?


or this
What about this?


Shaggy did say to make it Canadian, eh?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

cant get much more canadian than two polar bears with hockey sticks....unless they were wrestling in maple syrup :r


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Stog-a-boy, your package will be in the mail tomorrow. I hope you are the person I'm supposed to trade with. Very little info given out on this trade, very interesting!!! Rick


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

you are correct rick...on all counts


these should be starting to land any time now....remeber ppl....we need pics


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Scimmia said:


> wow, it got quiet around here all of the sudden...
> 
> those canucks must be scared!
> 
> winnie, your package is finally out today, UPS tracking 1Z0E0T956892322263


Scimmia, yours went out today...www.canadapost.ca #CX 052 502 586 CA


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Is there going to be another list soon? I'd like to get in on this next time!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

all in time newf.......usually every 3 wks to a month

you will enjoy the next theme too.....but i am runnin out of ideas guys..got any????


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I just got Mike's (shaggy) end today. It seems Canada post beat out US post out  Here's what Mike served me with:



Cohiba Siglo I
Monte #2
RyJ that I can't remember the name off the top of my head by looking at the picture
RP Edge
IT Super Fuerte Natty

Thanks a lot for all the great smokes Mike! Yours should be arriving shortly :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

enjoy sean....hope they dont disappoint


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> all in time newf.......usually every 3 wks to a month
> 
> you will enjoy the next theme too.....but i am runnin out of ideas guys..got any????


You run out of ideas!!!!! what, ya gettin old or something:r :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> You run out of ideas!!!!! what, ya gettin old or something:r :r


Now there's the pot calling the kettle black!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> all in time newf.......usually every 3 wks to a month
> 
> you will enjoy the next theme too.....but i am runnin out of ideas guys..got any????


Shoot me a pm when the time comes and i'll keep my eye out here.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> You run out of ideas!!!!! what, ya gettin old or something:r :r


It's official folks.....the Pot just called the kettle black :r :r


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Stog-a-boy Your Package Is In Transit. Here Is Your Ups Tracking # 1ze2w7700341037466. I Hope They Get There Soon. Rick


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Scimmia said:


> wow, it got quiet around here all of the sudden...
> 
> those canucks must be scared!
> 
> winnie, your package is finally out today, UPS tracking 1Z0E0T956892322263


WINNIPEG,
MB, CA 05/22/2007 6:01 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY :tu :tu :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

winnie said:


> WINNIPEG,
> MB, CA 05/22/2007 6:01 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY :tu :tu :tu


i am wondering what dougs trades are like.......maybe i should of taken him.....:r


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

shaggy said:


> i am wondering what dougs trades are like.......maybe i should of taken him.....:r


You should've....pics coming soon!


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

OK, here we go. Once again, I am rocked by the ammo that was waiting for me in my front door.....


1-Gurka Doble Maduro, I have yet to meet a Gurka I didn't like!
1-Bolivar
1-El Del Mundo
1-Gispert
1-Unknown Torpedo Maduro?
1-Partagas Black Label:dr 
1-Opus X Fuente:dr :ss 

I was very impressed until I saw the Opus X, and then I was blown away! I've looked at them at the B&M, but at $40+, they were out of my range right now. I thought, maybe someday. Well, someday came!!!! I will let it rest comfortable in my coolerdor, waiting for a special occasion, maybe for when my wifes daughter has her first baby in August.

Also will make very good use of the zero friction tees, and the beef jerky won't last long!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice loot

doug is a stand up botl....that is why he was chosen

btw.....i think he is a canadian at heart


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

shaggy said:


> very nice loot
> 
> doug is a stand up botl....that is why he was chosen
> 
> btw.....i think he is a canadian at heart


Who isn't?:tu


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

So I guess I have Guinsdan. I know we normally don't post pictures of what you sent but I thought I would break from tradition.









I put in some beads for this one.









This one is coming on a couple of trucks.










I hope you enjoy, Dan.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

winnie said:


> OK, here we go. Once again, I am rocked by the ammo that was waiting for me in my front door.....
> 
> 1-Gurka Doble Maduro, I have yet to meet a Gurka I didn't like!
> 1-Bolivar
> ...


The unbanded one is an Edge by Rocky Patel, one of my favorites. I hope you find something you like!


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

shaggy said:


> btw.....i think he is a canadian at heart


Mike, if you keep making this accusation I may have to take action to end this assault on my character...


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Scimmia, I'm going to drive down to Mississauga and get that shipment moving myself!:hn  :c :BS


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

You know, Mike sent me something recently that took a week and a half to get here. We're complaining about rate increases down here, but atleast our mail gets there on time...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

it was worth the wait tho doug...

winnie dont believe tracking....i think the package that doug is refering to still shows in mississauga now :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well seans end landed today.....and very nice it was




some of my fav's and some new ones.....what more could a humble canuck ask for????:tu


great trade sean


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> well seans end landed today.....and very nice it was
> 
> some of my fav's and some new ones.....what more could a humble canuck ask for????:tu
> 
> great trade sean


WOW, looks like you Sean sent you some very tasty cigars Mr. Humble!!!  I'm sure you'll be enjoying them!! :tu
:ss


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Just got Rick's end of the trade. Some great sticks that I have not tried yet. Thank you! (Will post pics later)

Rick, did my end arrive yet? If not PM me.


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

I sent out Guinsdan's yesterday or was it Wednesday? The days are blending in.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Stog-a-boy, I just came in from work and your package ( nuclear device) was waiting for me. I am truly humbled by your gifts, somewhere along the line I missed the whole jist of this trade. I thought it was a cigar trade, I didn't know our nations reputations wer on the line. I was caught with my pants down this time but i still have your address, so sleep with one eye open. Rick 

ps pics at eleven


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

rick l said:


> Stog-a-boy, I just came in from work and your package ( nuclear device) was waiting for me. I am truly humbled by your gifts, somewhere along the line I missed the whole jist of this trade. I thought it was a cigar trade, I didn't know our nations reputations wer on the line. I was caught with my pants down this time but i still have your address, so sleep with one eye open. Rick
> 
> ps pics at eleven


Im glad you got it and like it. I was starting to get worried. Hope you'll like some of those smokes. :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

told ya evan


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Pics as promised.
These are the sticks I reieved from Evan : AF SHORT STORY- I like them
PADRON 2000 " " "
PARTAGAS PARTY SHORT - YEAH
CONNIE #84-yet to try
5 vegas "A"- my golf 'gar
PUNCH VINTAGE- never had one
PARTAGAS BLACK- " " "
I'm looking forward to trying these smokes from a great BOTL , I also got an American flag and two Maryland Terps T shirts, way cool, thanks again Evan great trade. ps your unbanded stick is a HDM Le Hoyo du Roi April /03


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok what is left floatin around out there in mail land????


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

shaggy said:


> ok what is left floatin around out there in mail land????


winnie's package should be here any time, probably held up with the holiday.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

so u and winnie...did he get his???


booker and prefry....no idea what is happening there


guisndan and hockeydad..these are in the mail


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Firstly brooker forgot to send me his address ,so i didnt get it untill friday:r

Secondly none of the rural manitoba post offices keep a good stock of boxes b/c I have been to 3 different ones and they were all out. I will get mine shipped out on thursday when I'm back in the city.

Sorry for the delay all:hn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Prefy said:


> Firstly brooker forgot to send me his address ,so i didnt get it untill friday:r
> 
> Secondly none of the rural manitoba post offices keep a good stock of boxes b/c I have been to 3 different ones and they were all out. I will get mine shipped out on thursday when I'm back in the city.
> 
> Sorry for the delay all:hn


as long as detroit knows then all is good
:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> *so u and winnie...did he get his???*
> 
> booker and prefry....no idea what is happening there
> 
> guisndan and hockeydad..these are in the mail


Check post #671!! Mike I think your coming down with a bad case of OSD!! 
:ss


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Check post #671!! Mike I think your coming down with a bad case of OSD!!
> :ss


HAHA, that's what I told him last night!


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Scimmia's look like it's still sitting in the f*cking sorting plant, unless customs got there hands on it!

Next time I ship to the US, I'll ship UPS.


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

winnie said:


> Scimmia's look like it's still sitting in the f*cking sorting plant, unless customs got there hands on it!
> 
> Next time I ship to the US, I'll ship UPS.


LOL, actually, I just picked it up! Pics to follow once I dig out the camera.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok, here are the pics from winnie's end of the trade:


All I can say is wow, I wasn't expecting something like that Greycliff Vintage 1999. And that Gurkha is quite a monster!

That shot glass will get put to good use


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Wow the trades have been awesome so far!! Just one more to go I believe Booker and Prefy. I can’t wait to see what a Detroit fan and a Leaf hater will end up trading!!! I’m sure it will be worth the wait!! :tu:tu
:ss


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

For some reason I can't see Scimmia's pics......I know what I sent him, but I still want to see it!:ss

Thanks Scimmia, it was a great trade, and I'm glad it finally got there!:tu

Enjoy!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Check post #671!! Mike I think your coming down with a bad case of OSD!!
> :ss


:r:r


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

Any ideas when the next round is going to be?


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

OK guys my end is off to Detroit(7-10 is what they said for shipping). No tracking number though. Sorry for being so late.:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Snoman13 said:


> Any ideas when the next round is going to be?


we will prolly wait till the last ones land....maybe a couple of weeks???

unless eveyone wants to start sooner but u can start to put ur name in for the next round


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm in for Canadian side:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I'm in for Canadian side:ss


no canadian americian this time...strickly canucks but i do got a plan 

so far it is

snoman
*OLD* sailor
shaggy


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

hockeydad said:


> I sent out Guinsdan's yesterday or was it Wednesday? The days are blending in.


Package received!!! Contents include (if I'm accurate):

* Punch PC
* Punch PC Tubos
* CAO MX2
* Don Tomas Classico
* Padron 5000

Thanks again dad!!! Tell me when you get my end and don't be too upset about the articles I sent.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

did u send him some of that pittsburg smell????



nice package jon...way to slap around the american


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Prefy said:


> Firstly brooker forgot to send me his address ,so i didnt get it untill friday
> 
> Secondly none of the rural manitoba post offices keep a good stock of boxes b/c I have been to 3 different ones and they were all out. I will get mine shipped out on thursday when I'm back in the city.
> 
> Sorry for the delay all


:tg:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> as long as detroit knows then all is good
> :ss


I know nothing, Im no snitch:tg


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I'm in for Canadian side:ss


Hey can I do a trade with this guy, ive been waiting for him for a while. (it could be done at the next herf):gn



Prefy said:


> OK guys my end is off to Detroit(7-10 is what they said for shipping). No tracking number though. Sorry for being so late.:tu


Thxs dude, ill let u know when i get it.:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> no canadian americian this time...strickly canucks but i do got a plan
> 
> so far it is
> 
> ...


I'm down with a canuck trade when the time comes!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I am in for the next round as long as we wait a couple weeks. I just placed an order and without it I just don't have the stock.

And if I get it in time....well then look out :gn:gn

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> I am in for the next round as long as we wait a couple weeks. I just placed an order and without it I just don't have the stock.
> 
> And if I get it in time....well then look out


:tg:fu:tg:fuWere not scared of u guys:bx


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Sign me up too boys. I've finally got a nice stash built up ....unfortunately it's 95% Cubans!!!!

I've never done this trade thingy before so I 'll need some info when the time comes.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey can I do a trade with this guy, ive been waiting for him for a while. (it could be done at the next herf):gn
> 
> Thxs dude, ill let u know when i get it.:tu


:tg:fu:rif ya want to do a trade on the side, let me know Booker


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
snoman
OLD sailor
rhnewfie
headcrash
drdice
shaggy


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> :tg:fu:rif ya want to do a trade on the side, let me know Booker


I do I do


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
> snoman
> OLD sailor
> rhnewfie
> ...


Hey shaggy if you hook me up with someone I can give it to old sailor and he can send it off for me that way it wont take as long..


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey shaggy if you hook me up with someone I can give it to old sailor and he can send it off for me that way it wont take as long..


How can you say no to him Shaggy?!? He is begging to get his butt whooped Canadian Style! :tu :ss


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll sit out this round, I need to regroup!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> How can you say no to him Shaggy?!? He is begging to get his butt whooped Canadian Style! :tu :ss


Yes im asking for it:tg I feel like coming over the bridge right now and bombing yall but i have to work



winnie said:


> I'll sit out this round, I need to regroup!


wimp:bn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Headcrash said:


> How can you say no to him Shaggy?!? He is begging to get his butt whooped Canadian Style! :tu :ss


I think Mike's afraid...very afraid:r:r


----------



## dcyoung (Dec 26, 2006)

shaggy said:


> so far for the next round due to start the third week of june


Well in that case ..I'm in


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
snoman
OLD sailor
rhnewfie
headcrash
drdice
dcyoung
shaggy


keep 'em commin boys


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

shaggy said:


> so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
> snoman
> OLD sailor
> rhnewfie
> ...


I'm in if you'll take me. New here, but the gang over at BOTL will vouch.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
> snoman
> OLD sailor
> rhnewfie
> ...


" OLD sailor " :tg:fu:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
> snoman
> OLD sailor
> rhnewfie
> ...


Whoohoo!!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> " OLD sailor " :tg:fu:r


He is just making sure everyone knows you are OLD....is that Wrong? :r:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
snoman
OLD sailor
rhnewfie
headcrash
drdice
dcyoung
GWN
shaggy


keep 'em commin boys


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

I picked up my end of the drade with booker from Winnie's yesterday. And I have to say thank you very much...Im out in the bush at work right now so the pics are off my cell phone so the quality of far from great

http://imageshack.us


The cigars are :
Riata
Punch Rare Corojo Double Coronas
5 Vegas 'A'
Bering 
A. Fuente Gran Reserva (4" long ?)

Thanks again Booker for the trade and Shaggy for keeping this thing running!!!


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

You forgot to mention the coffee!(just in case Booker thought I kept it!):r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Prefy said:


> I picked up my end of the drade with booker from Winnie's yesterday. And I have to say thank you very much...Im out in the bush at work right now so the pics are off my cell phone so the quality of far from great
> 
> The cigars are :
> Riata
> ...


Glad they made it:tu



winnie said:


> You forgot to mention the coffee!(just in case Booker thought I kept it!):r


Until he post pic's of the coffee u got it:c


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'll go in the next round.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
snoman
OLD sailor
rhnewfie
headcrash
drdice
dcyoung
GWN
gaels22
shaggy


keep 'em commin boys


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

inept! I will join this round and I will try to prepare a dirty nuke for some unlucky recipient.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
snoman
OLD sailor
rhnewfie
headcrash
drdice
dcyoung
GWN
inept
gaels22
shaggy


keep 'em commin boys


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
> snoman
> OLD sailor
> rhnewfie
> ...


What, no Nick


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

we can smack him on the 16th....


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Glad they made it:tu
> 
> Until he post pic's of the coffee u got it:c


I didn't get any coffee:c

I was in a hurry to put up the pics and I forgot the coffee:bn

Thanks Again:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Prefy said:


> I didn't get any coffe
> 
> I was in a hurry to put up the pics and I forgot the coffee:bn
> 
> Thanks Again:tu


:tu:tu


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

whoever gets to trade with me, i'm gone from June 5th to June 23rd....so i'll send out the package shortly after the 23rd.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Add me to the list!


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Good to see so many Canadian around here and getting involved in this thread

I wonder what Shaggy has in store for us this round. He always seems to have a special little twist to the trades

Really hope my order arrives by then!!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> What, no Nick


I'm in and waiting for my prey&#8230;I mean trade victim&#8230;I mean partner!!! :tu



shaggy said:


> we can smack him on the 16th....


Still need to know who's coming so I can get enough food!! :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
snoman
OLD sailor
rhnewfie
headcrash
drdice
dcyoung
GWN
inept
gaels22
habsrule
dragonman
shaggy


and yes i do have a bit of a twist as per usual


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

shaggy said:


> and yes i do have a bit of a twist as per usual


I suppose you are going to make us all sit here and wait to find out what it is? :c


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Ya say your twisted:r:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

yes u will have to wait a week to find out what it is and i think i said i was gonna twist it :r

ur first in line dave


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> yes u will have to wait a week to find out what it is and i think i said i was gonna twist it :r
> 
> ur first in line dave


:rSee ya at the BBQ:tu


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Guinsdan's end came in this morning. 

La Gloria Cubana
Rocky Patel OSG
Vegasfina
Carlos Torano-Noventa
-Casa Torano
An unbanded dark beauty
Plus a really neat Carlos Torano hat.









Oh yah and some puck from some NHL team and also some trash talkin papers about the Pens and the Leafs.

Thanks Dan
Awesome trading with you.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

glad they got there jon....enjoy

thanks dan for helpin out


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

hockeydad said:


> Oh yah and some puck from some NHL team and also some trash talkin papers about the Pens and the Leafs.


_*Screw the Penguins! I hate the damn Penguins! *_ :c


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Oops! Sorry wrong thread, thought I was in the ranting thread....nevermind...


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Great trade guys! :tu

The unbanded torpedo looks intriguing.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

stormin said:


> Oops! Sorry wrong thread, thought I was in the ranting thread....nevermind...


:r :r Awesome...nice outburst :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

stormin said:


> _*Screw the Penguins! I hate the damn Penguins! *_:c


Dang, just about spewed my coffee out my nose:r:r:r


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

stormin said:


> The unbanded torpedo looks intriguing.


Knowning dan, I'll guarantee that it's an RP Edge.

Nice trade!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i will be reveling the 'theme' and the partners for this round at dragonmans bbq next week...on the 16th. i will post it when i get home.

packages must be shipped by the 23rd unless agreed upon with your partner before that.

so you got a week to get in if you are not already

so far for the next round due to start the third week of june
snoman
OLD sailor
rhnewfie
headcrash
drdice
dcyoung
GWN
inept
gaels22
habsrule
dragonman
shaggy


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't wait to see what the twist is!



shaggy said:


> i will be reveling the 'theme' and the partners for this round at dragonmans bbq next week...on the 16th. i will post it when i get home.
> 
> packages must be shipped by the 23rd unless agreed upon with your partner before that.
> 
> ...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

LAST CALL

u got till this afternoon to get in if u are not and want in


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok....we drew the pairings out of nick pocket...so any complaints should be directed at....ummmm....well not me :r

snowman trades with habsrules
old sailor with dragonman
rhnewfie with GWN
inept and drdice
and gaels22 with headcrash

as per usual i will pick up any straglers


oh yea...the twist.....with your stick u MUST include something from your home town....

as an example with me being in hamilton i could send some Tim Hortons coffee as they are from hamilton
if you were from sudbury u could send a nickel
oakville...a ford car
and so on and so on

be proud of your home town....and show it




ok
ready
set
GO!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

:tu:tu:tu have fun guys.


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh nice. I've got a noob! I'm going to do my BC best to nuke drdice back into the stone age. I've got one rather unusual stick in mind that I think he might like and let's just say I'm very reluctant to part with it.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nick, I'll send my side out on Wed. :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Nick, I'll send my side out on Wed. :ss


I'll try for Tues. but will probably end up sending on Wed. also. :tu
:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I will be Wed. as well:ss



DragonMan said:


> I'll try for Tues. but will probably end up sending on Wed. also. :tu
> :ss


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll ship Tuesday or Wednesday.
How many sticks do we shoot for?
J


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

5 is the recommended...but u know how things happen...:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> 5 is the recommended...but u know how things happen...:r


Ya, that Shaggy always gets carried away:r


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Just got back and checked out the thread. Ok inept give me your best shot!
This is my first time doing things so I hope I don't screw it up!!!

I will try to get my end of the deal out on Tuesday or Wednesday. The hometown theme is gonna be tough....but i'll try!

Jim


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

drdice said:


> Just got back and checked out the thread. Ok inept give me your best shot!
> This is my first time doing things so I hope I don't screw it up!!!
> 
> I will try to get my end of the deal out on Tuesday or Wednesday. The hometown theme is gonna be tough....but i'll try!
> ...


oh yea...nothing around with niagra falls on it now is there??? :r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

gaels22 I am going to shoot for shipping on Wednesday if that works for you.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Gaels22 said:


> whoever gets to trade with me, i'm gone from June 5th to June 23rd....so i'll send out the package shortly after the 23rd.


I just saw this......so we can wait till you are back and then we can send!

Gives me more time to plan! :tu


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Jim, I've got your number: 0639 9660 0021 5669

I hope that the package doesn't _sour_ your opinion of British Columbia.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I sent a PM to Snowman regarding our trade, but I havent heard back from him, so tag, youre it Snowman!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Is there any way I can still get in on this? I'd be extra grateful :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nick, yours went out today :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Is there any way I can still get in on this? I'd be extra grateful :tu


If Shaggy has no objections, I'll trade with ya.


----------



## Snoman13 (May 8, 2007)

Habsrule29 said:


> I sent a PM to Snowman regarding our trade, but I havent heard back from him, so tag, youre it Snowman!


Reply sent! Sorry about the wait.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Snoman13 said:


> Reply sent! Sorry about the wait.


Got it! I will get my end out on the weekend sometime.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> If Shaggy has no objections, I'll trade with ya.


Shaggy, Old Sailor and I have set up a trade :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

fire away if u like dave.....i know ya gotta get them all in before ya ship out


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

GWN: I got your number too!! 0102 2820 0002 6939


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Nick, yours went out today :tu


Here I go again!!! Sorry Dave but I'm going to be late!! It was "Family Fun Night" at my kid's school today and by the time we got home and put them to bed it was too late to go to the post office. I'll send it out tomorrow after work....besides it's not like I've ever been late before!!! 

:ss


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> If Shaggy has no objections, I'll trade with ya.


Box goes out Thursday Dave. I couldn't find anythign uniquely Peace River (other than some lame arse post card) so I sent you something that is uniquely me 

Kevin


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Got you in my sights, RH Newfie.
I'm a little late getting mine out as I had a helluva time with the hometown angle. Shipping tomorrow. Sorry for the delay. Meant to get it to you by the weekend.
J


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

GWN said:


> Got you in my sights, RH Newfie.
> I'm a little late getting mine out as I had a helluva time with the hometown angle. Shipping tomorrow. Sorry for the delay. Meant to get it to you by the weekend.
> J


No worries :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Box goes out Thursday Dave. I couldn't find anythign uniquely Peace River (other than some lame arse post card) so I sent you something that is uniquely me
> 
> Kevin


Not a problem, your's went out today.:tu


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Snakeyes said:


> Box goes out Thursday Dave. I couldn't find anythign uniquely Peace River (other than some lame arse post card) so I sent you something that is uniquely me
> 
> Kevin


Sounds like a DNA sample to me! BAARRFFF


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Here I go again!!! Sorry Dave but I'm going to be late!! It was "Family Fun Night" at my kid's school today and by the time we got home and put them to bed it was too late to go to the post office. I'll send it out tomorrow after work....besides it's not like I've ever been late before!!!
> 
> :ss


:r:r:tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Habsrule29 said:


> Sounds like a DNA sample to me! BAARRFFF


:r Be nice or I'll send you a "sample"


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> :r Be nice or I'll send you a "sample"


Gettm Kevin:bx:bx:bx


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Dan (inept) your package went out on Wednesday via Expresspost. My receptionist at work sent it out so I don't have the tracking number on me. I can get it for you if you need it!

Jim


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I received Old Sailor’s part of our trade today!!! That was fast considering he mailed it yesterday!! Thank you Dave I will enjoy sending them to a fiery death!!! The t-shirt fits and the candy looks tasty. What’s the Pin “Branch 188 Kingsville” from, is it your union??

Here are some pics:


Everything is on top of the T-shirt


2 Trinidad Reyes - Tatuaje (Series P??) - Arturo Fuente Anejo - JR (Cuban Alternatives??)


Candy and a Pin (Sorry my camera is no good at close-ups)

I sent yours out today, tracking # 0100 3960 0026 3637

Thanks Dave!!! :tu

:ss


----------



## stevefrench (May 21, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> What's the Pin "Branch 188 Kingsville" from, is it your union??


That pin is from the 'The Royal Canadian Legion' Very nice.:tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

RHNewfie: on the way.
0097 1870 0018 7774


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

stevefrench said:


> That pin is from the 'The Royal Canadian Legion' Very nice.:tu


:tu:tu:turight on the money.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Dan (inept) just picked up your parcel!!! WOW! Thanks so much. I haven't tried any of the NC's that you sent me....looking forward to them. As far as the CC's go...you got great taste and I think you'll agree that great minds think alike!!!

I'll snap a few pics and post the pics in the next day or two


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

just received RHNewfie's end.
Some choice sticks, a Great Big Sea CD (which my wife has already scooped up) and a copy of the Habanos Guide. Very cool.
Thanks.
J


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey all....check out this thread, Pnoon is trying toset it up for us Northerners.....*Interest In CS Lottery - Canada Players Only*

its in the want, buy, lottery section http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=88511


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Headcrash;
I am back from the cottage today. I'll send out the package on monday if I get ur particulars. I have sent you a PM with my info.


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Hope you had a good time!

PM sent and I will send the package out on Monday as well



Gaels22 said:


> Headcrash;
> I am back from the cottage today. I'll send out the package on monday if I get ur particulars. I have sent you a PM with my info.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Prefy said:


> I was in a hurry to put up the pics and I forgot the coffee
> 
> Thanks Again:tu


1st let me say to Prefy and the rest of the BOTL's Sorry for my late reply. I got Prefy package the other day (weeks ago) and I must say it was ok (the bomb:dr) No escuse but I've been very busy here with lil girls missing and murders it's driving me crazy. Ive sent him several PM's but only not to follow through with my trader bump and post, and 4that im sorry. My cam should be up in a day or 2 and ill post what he sent me (as i smoked half of them so a pic would be pointless) Please everyone on this pass forgive me for my timeless replies and being a bad botl. Hope u guy let me trade with yall in the future when things slow down here in the D. Hope I didnt mess things up too bad.

PS: Trader Feedback and RG giving be4this post........... half way there.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

My end will be going out to Snowman later today.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Glad you liked everything. If you like that ccom corojo label you will like the red label as well. Those are the only two that I have tried. The RP SG is one of my favorites!



GWN said:


> just received RHNewfie's end.
> Some choice sticks, a Great Big Sea CD (which my wife has already scooped up) and a copy of the Habanos Guide. Very cool.
> Thanks.
> J


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

hey Andrew....package is on it's way. I actually sent it yesterday afternoon.

They say 3 business days 0102 4710 0002 6685


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Got Nick's trade today, awesome my friend...5 yummy sticks, Crown Royal, Grand Marnier, and a Lightning F-150 label from the Ford Truck Plant. Thanks Nick.:ss:tu


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Snoman, your end went out today #0085685000127028. The dude at the post office said you should get it tomorrow.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Got Nick's trade today, awesome my friend...5 yummy sticks, Crown Royal, Grand Marnier, and a Lightning F-150 label from the Ford Truck Plant. Thanks Nick.:ss:tu


I'm glad you got them before you had to go back to work! Enjoy :tu
:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Got GWN's end today! Nice sticks I must say!! And some hemp bars and organic tea.... hmmmmmmmm, what goes on in Barrie!! :ss

Thanks GWN!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I hope someone isn't missing there feet also:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> I hope someone isn't missing there feet also:r:r


LOL! I always manage to do that!

Maybe I should trademark it!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I stand before you a humbled man. Old Sailor's end of the trade arrived today. I must say, some very nice sticks, a very yummy maple candy (which is currently being eaten :tu) and a very nice shirt which my oldest daughter has already claimed (something about my mid section being too big and her needing a new nightshirt and the goose was cool...I had it about 1 minute and I really didn't have a chance ). Generosity such as this will not be forgotten my friend 

Cigars:
Indian Tabac Natural
Gurkha Genghis Khan (my first ever Gurkha!)
Trinidad Reyes (this is going into my CC side of the humi )
Famous 3000
AF Chateau Fuente King B (that is one big cigar!)


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

some great packages landing......love it when a plan comes together :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Nick, should have posted this earlier.....dang it man, go easy with the ducktape next time.:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> I stand before you a humbled man. Old Sailor's end of the trade arrived today. I must say, some very nice sticks, a very yummy maple candy (which is currently being eaten :tu) and a very nice shirt which my oldest daughter has already claimed (something about my mid section being too big and her needing a new nightshirt and the goose was cool...I had it about 1 minute and I really didn't have a chance ). Generosity such as this will not be forgotten my friend
> 
> Cigars:
> Indian Tabac Natural
> ...


Glad ya got it, yours should land tomorrow, my mail came real early today.:mn


----------



## inept (Jun 22, 2006)

Ooooh. I'm absolutely fuming. I thought I'd sent out a great package to drdice and that it could not be topped but today I was schooled.



CAO Brazilia
RyJ Short Churchill
Padron 2000
Partagas Serie D #4
Cohiba Exquisito
HDM Epicure #2
H. Upmann Magnum 46

And to top it all off, he sent me a bottle of ice wine. I sent cranberry juice... The wine is not pictured because it's currently being refridgerated. My girlfriend and I will enjoy it. You're a first class jerk, Jim! Thanks for the haul.

Best part of the trade? I sent drdice a Partagas Serie D #4 (Mine have been sleeping since Dec 06, Jim) and a Hoyo Epi #2 (B&M purchase of indeterminate age) as well. Plus, I have a stockpile of Magnum 46 too. Seems like us two would get along fine!

Thanks again Jim.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 1st let me say to Prefy and the rest of the BOTL's Sorry for my late reply. I got Prefy package the other day (weeks ago) and I must say it was ok (the bomb:dr) No escuse but I've been very busy here with lil girls missing and murders it's driving me crazy. Ive sent him several PM's but only not to follow through with my trader bump and post, and 4that im sorry. My cam should be up in a day or 2 and ill post what he sent me (as i smoked half of them so a pic would be pointless) Please everyone on this pass forgive me for my timeless replies and being a bad botl. Hope u guy let me trade with yall in the future when things slow down here in the D. Hope I didnt mess things up too bad.
> 
> PS: Trader Feedback and RG giving be4this post........... half way there.


Ok this is what Prefy sent me:
Cohiba Singlo II
Partagas Corona Jr. Tubo
Oliva O double Toro Maduro
Gurhka grand Age
H.Umpman maybe
Punch London Club..

Thxs again for allowing me 2b apart of this trade. RG and Trader Feed back already taken care of.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Book, you take care of findin those girls and dealing with all the other baddies, your still TOPS , in my book my friend. Sure do hope you can setup another Detroit herf for Aug....watch your six bro.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Book, you take care of findin those girls and dealing with all the other baddies, your still TOPS , in my book my friend. Sure do hope you can setup another Detroit herf for Aug....watch your six bro.:ss


Thxs Dave hope I didnt mess up yall pass to much and I must say he sent me some fine sticks. August Herf I will do just for u dave and u know that. Let me know when is good and it's dont. Cant be 11th-18th ill be florida with the fam and florida boys.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Thxs Dave hope I didnt mess up yall pass to much and I must say he sent me some fine sticks. August Herf I will do just for u dave and u know that. Let me know when is good and it's dont. Cant be 11th-18th ill be florida with the fam and florida boys.


Can do, Gail and I will be at the shack herf 17th-19th


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Talk about breaking out the heavy artillery. That's some fine shootin'



inept said:


> Ooooh. I'm absolutely fuming. I thought I'd sent out a great package to drdice and that it could not be topped but today I was schooled.
> 
> CAO Brazilia
> RyJ Short Churchill
> ...


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Headcrash;

I was testifying in a trial all day monday and till noon today. I sent out the package at 1230 and they guarantee that it will be there by Thursday afternoon. Sorry for the delay but I was on the stand for almost 10 hours. Lets hope that my testimony is successful.

Tracking number for the package is

0101 9100 0006 5177
www.canadapost.ca

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

No worries!

Thanks



Gaels22 said:


> Headcrash;
> 
> I was testifying in a trial all day monday and till noon today. I sent out the package at 1230 and they guarantee that it will be there by Thursday afternoon. Sorry for the delay but I was on the stand for almost 10 hours. Lets hope that my testimony is successful.
> 
> ...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey...where are the canucks for the canadian lottery thread????


i know there are enough here to get 3 more


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> hey...where are the canucks for the canadian lottery thread????
> 
> i know there are enough here to get 3 more


:tpd::ss:ss


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry guys I'm having a hard time uploading pics of Dan's side of the trade (Inept)

Here are the contents-

1.La Flor Dominicana Chisel Double Ligero
2.La Aurora Cien Anos #4
3.Torano Exodus Silver Torpedo Especial
4.Partagas Serie D#4
5.Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure #2
6. Trinidad Fundadore

Last but not least..... Bottle of Cranberry Juice (Richmond BC is apparently the self proclaimed Cranberry capital of the Universe!!!!)

I apologize for not getting pics up but I'm pretty much a computer moron and I'm sure it's just something simple but can't get the pics to upload into this message.

I was really blown away by the generosity of Dan. The funny part was I sent dan a partysd4 and hoyoepi2 so you know what they say about great minds.
I haven't tried any of the non cubans Dan sent so I'm really hoping to celebrate Canada Day with a couple of those sticks! I'll probably top the evening off with the Trini Fundy!!!!!

Jim


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 1st let me say to Prefy and the rest of the BOTL's Sorry for my late reply. I got Prefy package the other day (weeks ago) and I must say it was ok (the bomb:dr) No escuse but I've been very busy here with lil girls missing and murders it's driving me crazy. Ive sent him several PM's but only not to follow through with my trader bump and post, and 4that im sorry. My cam should be up in a day or 2 and ill post what he sent me (as i smoked half of them so a pic would be pointless) Please everyone on this pass forgive me for my timeless replies and being a bad botl. Hope u guy let me trade with yall in the future when things slow down here in the D. Hope I didnt mess things up too bad.
> 
> PS: Trader Feedback and RG giving be4this post........... half way there.


Its all good...would gladly trade with you again


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Snoman, I just checked online and you should have rec'd your package. Let me know if you got them or not.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

my package is out for delivery......sucks to be stuck at work


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Alex got you package yesterday. Awesome smokes...I can't wait to try a couple of them as they are ones i've been looking to buy a box of. The hot sauce is great...had them on chicken last night....This morning I was feeling a bit like Johnny Cash "Ring of Fire". The bottle opener is great asset to my bar.....always handy....and finally the plastic glass with multicolor strobe LEDs on bottom.....I placed some beer into it....turned on the light and then proceeded to drink from it.....the lights were crazy...I blacked out and when I woke up I was on the floor with the beer all over me. My wife says I had some sort of seizure like all the kids in Japan who were watching the Anime Cartoons on TV.....HA HA just kidding....but it is quite funky when you put liquids in it.


Thanks again Awesome Trade.....by the way I put in a Davidoff in the package that you can smoke from the mailbox to your house.


Cheers
Andrew


HERES THE SPOILS


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Gaels22 said:


> Alex got you package yesterday. Awesome smokes...I can't wait to try a couple of them as they are ones i've been looking to buy a box of. The hot sauce is great...had them on chicken last night....This morning I was feeling a bit like Johnny Cash "Ring of Fire". The bottle opener is great asset to my bar.....always handy....and finally the plastic glass with multicolor strobe LEDs on bottom.....I placed some beer into it....turned on the light and then proceeded to drink from it.....the lights were crazy...I blacked out and when I woke up I was on the floor with the beer all over me. My wife says I had some sort of seizure like all the kids in Japan who were watching the Anime Cartoons on TV.....HA HA just kidding....but it is quite funky when you put liquids in it.
> 
> Thanks again Awesome Trade.....by the way I put in a Davidoff in the package that you can smoke from the mailbox to your house.
> 
> ...


:r This post made a crappy afternoon a lot better....funny stuff

Glad you liked everything. Just wanted to include some stuff with Calgary Stampede all over it....if I could have figured out how to send you a bull, a branding iron and a cowgirl I would have but since that didn't work I did what I could :r

I noticed that the mug lit up just as I was packing it up for you.....if I would have noticed that when I was buying it I would have gotten one for myself as well!

Also glad the hotsauce is ok. I have never tried it but again with Stampede on it I figured how could you go wrong

Anyways glad you liked it and it all arrived safe and sound.

Since I am still one of the lucky ones that gets mail delivered right to my house I will just grab it and sit back and enjoy it when I get home.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Got home today to find my end of the trade came from Gaels22.

I open the only to find it boobie trapped as see in pic below. Had this little voice telling me not to peak....I swear an Elmo doll died for that to be placed in this box :r



After I finished laughing at that I pulled all the goodies out.

Thank you Andrew. Some fine looking smokes here. I have only tried one of them so I can't wait to light them up. Good thing there is a long weekend coming :ss



Thanks again Andrew. The pin and puck are awesome too (Even though I am a Flames Fan:tu)


----------



## Gaels22 (Aug 2, 2006)

Alex;

I'm glad you liked the selection of smokes I sent. I sent you some of my favourites. I thought the trap was quite funny...as did all my collegues.

I thought that you might like the puck...just a bit of bragging rights from O-Town.

The pin is from where I work.

Thanks again

Cheers 
Andrew


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Wife says Snakeyes pkg arrived today, 7 sticks and a hat, Thanks Kevin, can't wait ta get home to enjoy them.:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Wife says Snakeyes pkg arrived today, 7 sticks and a hat, Thanks Kevin, can't wait ta get home to enjoy them.:tu


You have ocean-going internet access? Gorilla overboard!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> You have ocean-going internet access? Gorilla overboard!!


Yup, just because we're sitting in Sarnia for the whole shift, near their sat., if all goes right, we'll get our new sat. in drydock... aug. and will have full time internet.:tu:tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Wife says Snakeyes pkg arrived today, 7 sticks and a hat, Thanks Kevin, can't wait ta get home to enjoy them.:tu


Hope you like them. Safe trip home :tu Hey, just curious, what ship are you on? My dad served in the late 50's early 60's as a radio operator on the Haida. He bugs the hell out of me because I signed up with the air cadets (CIC). I told him what sea cadet corps is going to be in northern Alberta?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Yup, just because we're sitting in Sarnia for the whole shift, near their sat., if all goes right, we'll get our new sat. in drydock... aug. and will have full time internet.:tu:tu


Hope they don't mind your smoke your you will be overboard!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Hope you like them. Safe trip home :tu Hey, just curious, what ship are you on? My dad served in the late 50's early 60's as a radio operator on the Haida. He bugs the hell out of me because I signed up with the air cadets (CIC). I told him what sea cadet corps is going to be in northern Alberta?


CCGS Griffon........I know a vet. that served on the Haida in WWII...Reneau


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok fellow Canadians it’s time to get this thread going again!!! Mike (Shaggy) has been busy with the NST so I thought I’d help him out by taking care of the Canadian Trades. What I need to know is who wants to trade. Post if you’re interested and we’ll get this started!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Nick, you can count me in.:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey...start ur own thread.....:r

i am in if needed


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm in for a good trade!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> hey...start ur own thread.....:r
> 
> i am in if needed


I'm being lazy so I'm just going to take care of yours instead!!  

This is who we have so far:

1. DragonMan
2. Rick L
3. Shaggy
4. Winnie

Were off to a good start, keep it coming! :tu

:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sorry Nick...off ta work Wed.


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

Count me in, this time.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Sorry Nick...off ta work Wed.


Maybe we'll get to herf while your in dry dock.

This is the updated list:

1. DragonMan
2. Rick L
3. Shaggy
4. Winnie
5. Hockeydad

Keep it coming, we won't wait forever!

:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looking for more Canadians .... where are you??? 

:ss


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Can't do it this time.....still trying to build stock.

Have fun though boys!


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm in.:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Here's our traders so far, anyone else??

1. DragonMan
2. Rick L
3. Shaggy
4. Winnie
5. Hockeydad
6. GWN



Headcrash said:


> Can't do it this time.....still trying to build stock.
> 
> Have fun though boys!


That's too bad...it was always fun to beat up on you westerners!!!  :bx  Maybe next time!! :tu

:ss


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I'll get in on this :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sign me up!

Nick - you can draw names at my place like last time if you like.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i was thinkin if we were to hold out till next week....post in the canadian lotto thread too,,,,just in case someone misses this thread


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

We just need 2 more Canadians by Saturday!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. DragonMan
2. Rick L
3. Shaggy
4. Winnie
5. Hockeydad
6. GWN
7. Snakeyes
8. RHNewfie

I want to try something a little different this time, I'll let you know at the Herf!! Then I'll let everyone know!!


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

1. DragonMan
2. Rick L
3. Shaggy
4. Winnie
5. Hockeydad
6. GWN
7. Snakeyes
8. RHNewfie
9. kurly


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

1 more 1 more 1 more!!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

We are going to be doing a *"Mystery Trade"* this round!! Here's how it'll work.

- Everyone sends me their addresses and I'll send your address to the person who will be sending you cigars.

- You have 3 days to mail the cigars once you get the address you are mailing to.

- Post that you sent the package but *not the tracking info*. PM the tracking info to me. This way no one can track the package and find out where it's going. That would spoil the surprise.

- Post pics once you receive your trade

We will start this after the Labour Day weekend, so send me your addresses!!

Here are our traders so far:

1. DragonMan
2. Rick L
3. Shaggy
4. Winnie
5. Hockeydad
6. GWN
7. Snakeyes
8. RHNewfie
9. kurly

Now do we have anymore people interested????


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

what if i dont have an address????

or can i use my US addy????:chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

We are going to be doing a *"Mystery Trade"* this round!! Here's how it'll work.

- Everyone sends me their addresses and I'll send your address to the person who will be sending you cigars.

- You have 3 days to mail the cigars once you get the address you are mailing to.

- Post that you sent the package but *not the tracking info*. PM the tracking info to me. This way no one can track the package and find out where it's going. That would spoil the surprise.

- Post pics once you receive your trade

We will start this after the Labour Day weekend, so send me your addresses!!

Here are our traders so far:

1. DragonMan
2. Rick L - Need Addy
3. Shaggy - Need Addy
4. Winnie - Need Addy
5. Hockeydad - Need Addy
6. GWN
7. Snakeyes
8. RHNewfie - Need Addy
9. kurly

Now do we have anymore people interested????


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

We are going to be doing a *"Mystery Trade"* this round!! Here's how it'll work.

- Everyone sends me their addresses and I'll send your address to the person who will be sending you cigars.

- You have 3 days to mail the cigars once you get the address you are mailing to.

- Post that you sent the package but *not the tracking info*. PM the tracking info to me. This way no one can track the package and find out where it's going. That would spoil the surprise.

- Post pics once you receive your trade

We will start this after the Labour Day weekend, so send me your addresses!!

Here are our traders so far:

1. DragonMan
2. Rick L - Need Addy
3. Shaggy - Need Addy
4. Winnie - Need Addy
5. Hockeydad 
6. GWN
7. Snakeyes
8. RHNewfie 
9. kurly

Now do we have anymore people interested????


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

We are going to be doing a *"Mystery Trade"* this round!! Here's how it'll work.

- Everyone sends me their addresses and I'll send your address to the person who will be sending you cigars.

- You have 3 days to mail the cigars once you get the address you are mailing to.

- Post that you sent the package but *not the tracking info*. PM the tracking info to me. This way no one can track the package and find out where it's going. That would spoil the surprise.

- Post pics once you receive your trade

We will start this after the Labour Day weekend, so send me your addresses!!

Here are our traders so far:

1. DragonMan
2. Rick L 
3. Shaggy - *Need Addy*
4. Winnie - *Need Addy*
5. Hockeydad 
6. GWN
7. Snakeyes
8. RHNewfie 
9. kurly

Now do we have anymore people interested????[/QUOTE]


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

We are going to be doing a *"Mystery Trade"* this round!! Here's how it'll work.

- Everyone sends me their addresses and I'll send your address to the person who will be sending you cigars.

- You have 3 days to mail the cigars once you get the address you are mailing to.

- Post that you sent the package but *not the tracking info*. PM the tracking info to me. This way no one can track the package and find out where it's going. That would spoil the surprise.

- Post pics once you receive your trade

We will start this after the Labour Day weekend, so send me your addresses!!

Here are our traders so far:

1. DragonMan
2. Rick L 
3. Shaggy - *Need Addy*
4. Winnie 
5. Hockeydad 
6. GWN
7. Snakeyes
8. RHNewfie 
9. kurly

I just need your address Shaggy!! Where are you!!!

Now do we have anymore people interested???? We still have room for more!!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

All the addresses have been collected. I will start sending the addresses after the Labour Day weekend.

There's still time if we have any more people interested!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

why wouldnt u accept the addy in NY????


----------



## Zira (Feb 3, 2007)

shaggy said:


> why wouldnt u accept the addy in NY????


Don't mind him .... he rides the short bus :r


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack! HAhaha, if there is a spot on the list throw me in there. It's been awhile since I smacked someone around.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. DragonMan
2. Rick L
3. Shaggy
4. Winnie
5. Hockeydad
6. GWN
7. Snakeyes
8. RHNewfie
9. kurly
10. A2vr6

Welcome back!!! Just Pm your address to me and you're good to go!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I have sent out all the addresses. Have fun!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hey......i dont know whos this addy is


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I hope you all mention in your package that it is your part of the “Canadian Mystery Trade”. I don’t want the people receiving them to think it’s a bomb. I forgot to mention it in the instructions so it’s my fault if you didn’t, sorry.

:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Rick L
2. Shaggy
3. Winnie
4. Hockeydad
5. GWN
6. Snakeyes
7. RHNewfie
8. kurly - *Sent Trade*
9. A2vr6


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

1. Rick L
2. Shaggy
3. Winnie
4. Hockeydad-Sent 
5. GWN
6. Snakeyes
7. RHNewfie
8. kurly - Sent Trade
9. A2vr6


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Rick L - *Sent Trade*
2. Shaggy
3. Winnie
4. Hockeydad - *Sent Trade*
5. GWN - *Sent Trade*
6. Snakeyes
7. RHNewfie
8. kurly - *Sent Trade*
9. A2vr6


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Rick L - *Sent Trade*
2. Shaggy
3. Winnie
4. Hockeydad - *Sent Trade*
5. GWN - *Sent Trade*
6. Snakeyes
7. RHNewfie
8. kurly - *Sent Trade*
9. A2vr6 - *Sent Trade*


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Not to step on toes!!

1. Rick L - Sent Trade
2. Shaggy
3. Winnie
4. Hockeydad - Sent Trade
5. GWN - Sent Trade
6. Snakeyes
7. RHNewfie - Sent Trade
8. kurly - Sent Trade
9. A2vr6 - Sent Trade


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Rick L - *Sent Trade*
2. Shaggy - 
3. Winnie - 
4. Hockeydad - *Sent Trade*
5. GWN - *Sent Trade*
6. Snakeyes - *Sent Trade*
7. RHNewfie - *Sent Trade*
8. kurly - *Sent Trade*
9. A2vr6 - *Sent Trade*


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

geeesh u guys are killin me....:r

i have been swamped but will get it out tomorrow...and it will be worth the wait....:r

btw...recieved mine from kurly today....very nice

2x cohiba siglo III
2x RyJ cedros
2x Monte #6

thanks so much brother....


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

Many apologies, I have been swamped the last few days....

it went out today, 2 day express!


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> I hope you all mention in your package that it is your part of the "Canadian Mystery Trade". I don't want the people receiving them to think it's a bomb. I forgot to mention it in the instructions so it's my fault if you didn't, sorry.
> 
> :ss


I was so rushed I'm lucky I remembered to put my name on the box so they would know where it came from at least!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Mine went out Thursday :tu



RHNewfie said:


> Not to step on toes!!
> 
> 1. Rick L - Sent Trade
> 2. Shaggy
> ...


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Rick L - *Sent Trade*
2. Shaggy -  ...*Received Trade*
3. Winnie - *Sent Trade*
4. Hockeydad - *Sent Trade*
5. GWN - *Sent Trade*
6. Snakeyes - *Sent Trade*
7. RHNewfie - *Sent Trade*
8. kurly - *Sent Trade*
9. A2vr6 - *Sent Trade*


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Rick L - 
2. Shaggy - *Received Trade*
3. Winnie - 
4. Hockeydad - 
5. GWN - 
6. Snakeyes - 
7. RHNewfie - 
8. kurly - 
9. A2vr6 -


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

1. Rick L - 
2. Shaggy - Received Trade
3. Winnie - 
4. Hockeydad - Received Trade(I know who it is)
5. GWN - 
6. Snakeyes - 
7. RHNewfie - 
8. kurly - 
9. A2vr6 -


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Got my awesome trade! Pics to follow!


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

I got my trade today, camera battery is dead, I post pics tomorrow!


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

1. Rick L - 
2. Shaggy - Received Trade
3. Winnie - 
4. Hockeydad - Received Trade(I know who it is)
5. GWN - 
6. Snakeyes - 
7. RHNewfie - 
8. kurly - Received Trade (thanks!!!)
9. A2vr6 -


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

I got my trade. Will post pics once the my little helper is charged.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Rick L -
2. Shaggy - *Received Trade*
3. Winnie - *Received Trade*
4. Hockeydad - *Received Trade*(I know who it is)
5. GWN -
6. Snakeyes -
7. RHNewfie - *Received Trade*
8. kurly - *Received Trade* (thanks!!!)
9. A2vr6 - *Received Trade*


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Finally a pic!!


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

1. Hoyo Du Monterey - Le Roi
2. Bahia Maduro - Vintage 1994 No. 2
3. Maxims - Robusto
4. CAO Brazilia - Gol!
5. Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 - Double Corona (or Churchill, not too sure)
6. Cuaba - Generoso
7. Carlos Torano 1916 - Corona


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

received my end from Shaggy. Some choice sticks.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

glad they got there,,,,,btw....get the heck over and get on the waiting list for the canadian lottery and keep ur eyes open for the next SOB herf....would be great to meet up with ya


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

shaggy said:


> glad they got there,,,,,btw....get the heck over and get on the waiting list for the canadian lottery and keep ur eyes open for the next SOB herf....would be great to meet up with ya


You know if I come, I'm bringin' my ashtray


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

only bring it if i get to keep it.....THAT IS COOOOOOOL!!!!!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Rick L -
2. Shaggy - *Received Trade*
3. Winnie - *Received Trade*
4. Hockeydad - *Received Trade* (I know who it is)...*So do I !!!*
5. GWN - *Received Trade*
6. Snakeyes -
7. RHNewfie - *Received Trade*
8. kurly - *Received Trade* (thanks!!!)
9. A2vr6 - *Received Trade*

Some nice trades going on!!! After everyone receives their trade I'll post who sent to who so you can give some trader feedback.

PS: Shaggy you got the Montecristo Box at the last herf!!! You're not getting the ashtray also!!!!  

:ss


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Got mine today. These are great looking sticks. There are some that are on my "must try" list. Can't wait to try the RP's and the Cusano. I've tried the others and they're all great. Thanks.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

(Quick Thead Jack4Yall)
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104745
Oct 13th Herf4those that r coming. TJ Over.:tu


----------



## winnie (Feb 27, 2007)

As usual, I am put to shame by another great trade.......

CAO M2( I just ordered some of these, and enjoyed them very much!)
H. Upmann 1844 Vintage Cameroon
Indian Tabac Maduro
Oliva O Serie G
Henry Clay
Hoyo de Monterrey Excaliber
Sancho Panza

And 1 S.W.O. 2007 Herf T-shirt(how did you know I was an XLp)

Thanks RHNewfie for a great trade, I look forward to enjoying them!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Rick L - Received Trade
2. Shaggy - Received Trade
3. Winnie - Received Trade
4. Hockeydad - Received Trade (I know who it is)*...So do I !!!*
5. GWN - Received Trade
6. Snakeyes -
7. RHNewfie - Received Trade
8. kurly - Received Trade (thanks!!!)
9. A2vr6 - Received Trade

Just one left to receive their trade then I'll post who sent to who so you can give some trader feedback.

:ss


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Mine arrived today. Sorry, camera is at work but here's the damage:

Montecristo White (I think) Churchill
Montecristo #4 (yummmmm)
Don Tomas (the cigar for me that started it all!)
Gurkha Legend
1 big mutha La Gloria Cubana
and one called Sherpa lot 458 (looks interesting )

Thanks much, I think I know who it is but not 100%


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I think mine makes all of them :tu



DragonMan said:


> 1. Rick L - Received Trade
> 2. Shaggy - Received Trade
> 3. Winnie - Received Trade
> 4. Hockeydad - Received Trade (I know who it is)*...So do I !!!*
> ...


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

OK, every has received their trades so I'll show who sent to who. Don't forget the trader feedback!!

SENT__________________RECEIVED
1. Rick L..........................Kurly
2. Shaggy........................GWN
3. Winnie.........................Hockeydad 
4. Hockeydad...................Snakeyes
5. GWN...........................A2vr6
6. Snakeyes.....................Rick L
7. RHNewfie.....................Winnie
8. kurly...........................Shaggy
9. A2vr6..........................RHNewfie

I hope everyone enjoyed this "Mystery Trade", if you would like to do more Mystery Trades go to this link:

Newfie & Dragons FOG Mystery Trade!

*The Canadian trades will start again in a couple of weeks. I'll start taking names now, so who's interested!!*


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I kinda thought it was Hockeydad :tu

Anyhoo, put me up for the next round of trades, can always use more variety in the humi


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

And a new list begins!! :tu

1. Snakeyes
2.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Nick, thanks for a job well done. I'm definitelly in for another trade, it's like Christmas opening up a surprise package. Rick


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

Lots of fun last time - hopefully this time my order from Atlantic will be here in time.

1. Snakeyes
2. rick l
3. kurly


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Snakeyes
2. Rick l
3. Kurly

Very nice, the list is growing!!! :tu


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Im due for another trade, put my name on the list!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Snakeyes
2. Rick l
3. Kurly
4. Habsrule29


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll throw my name into the ring this time around!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Snakeyes
2. Rick l
3. Kurly
4. Habsrule29
5. MrGudgeon


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Bump, anyone else interested??


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Put me down Nick, and what are we trading.....too many pages to read to catch up on.:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Put me down Nick, and what are we trading.....too many pages to read to catch up on.:r


Cigars!! Nice to have you back Dave!! Don't forget the MGM on the 13th of Oct!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Snakeyes
2. Rick l
3. Kurly
4. Habsrule29
5. MrGudgeon
6. Old Sailor

Welcome back Dave!!! We are still trading cigars. When I get a couple more traders I'll let everyone know how we are going to do it this time!

Old Sailor can only play for a little while so if your interested sign up soon!! 

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Cigars!! Nice to have you back Dave!! Don't forget the MGM on the 13th of Oct!


Cigars!!.......oh, a wise guy hey :r:r:mn


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

mee too

Where are the rest of the usual suspects? I suspect the All-dirta boys need waking up!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

TheDirector said:


> mee too
> 
> Where are the rest of the usual suspects? I suspect the All-dirta boys need waking up!


Bwahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!! "ALL-DIRTA!!!"

You may now resume your regularly scheduled thread...


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Still awaiting a shipment of sticks. 
If they don't show in time for this one, I'll be in for the next.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Snakeyes
2. Rick l
3. Kurly
4. Habsrule29
5. MrGudgeon
6. Old Sailor
7. TheDirector



GWN said:


> Still awaiting a shipment of sticks.
> If they don't show in time for this one, I'll be in for the next.


I'll start this round by the end of next week, let me know before then if you want in GWN.

There is still time to sign up if your interested!!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Bump!! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Come on......I feel generous right now:r:r


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> mee too
> 
> Where are the rest of the usual suspects? I suspect the All-dirta boys need waking up!


I know you are just envious of the richest province in the country and feel small compared to us but insulting me will not make me join this

But if it is a fight you want....then it is a fight you will get! I am preparing for battle :SM

Bring it on....I'm in! :gn:gn


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

1. Snakeyes
2. Rick l
3. Kurly
4. Habsrule29
5. MrGudgeon
6. Old Sailor
7. TheDirector
8. Headcrash


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh throw me on there again!

1. Snakeyes
2. Rick l
3. Kurly
4. Habsrule29
5. MrGudgeon
6. Old Sailor
7. TheDirector
8. Headcrash
9. RHNewfie


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

If I get you Headcrash, you better build a moat :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

1. Snakeyes
2. Rick l
3. Kurly
4. Habsrule29
5. MrGudgeon
6. Old Sailor
7. TheDirector
8. Headcrash
9. RHNewfie

Unless someone else joins before I finish work Friday...since I'm on nights that won't be till after midnight...I'll make it 10.

I"ll post the pairings after work Friday. I was thinking of East vs West again but since *the West got such a beating the last time* :mn and because *Snakeyes has requested a "Trade" with Headcrash*


Snakeyes said:


> If I get you Headcrash, you better build a moat :ss


 I'm thinking of doing the West vs West and the East vs East. Nothing like a little infighting!!!

:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Let's get ready to rumble!!!*

*In the West corner&#8230;*

For *the battle of B.C.* we have:

*Rick l * Vs *TheDirector*

For *the battle of Alberta *we have:

*Headcrash * Vs *Snakeyes*

*In the East corner&#8230;*

For *the battle of Ontario*, names were drawn for the pairings. So as fate would have it we have:

*Kurly * Vs *MrGrudgeon*
*
Old Sailor* Vs *RHNewfie*

*Habsrule29* Vs *DragonMan*

OK guys I want a knock down, drag out, no holds barred fight!!!!

Same rules as always:
- Exchange addresses
- Post when you ship
- Post when you receive, with pictures if possible.
- No less then 5 cigars

Trash talking is not mandatory but highly recommended!!! Now take your gloves off and start fighting!!! :bx :bx

:ss


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

Awesome! A Habs vs. Leafs pre-season battle!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

:r:r:r

Alex, yer all gonna get worked over like a pretty girl on prison visitation day :tu

Now, where'd I put that refridgerator box....


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Geez Nick... this is gonna take some thought, how does David Slay Goliath???? I will do it the Newfie way!!!!!

Get ready to rock Dave!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bring it on!!!!:mn


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorry to RHnewfie for the delay in posting some pics. Great selection he sent me on the last trade!


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Geez Nick... this is gonna take some thought, how does David Slay Goliath???? I will do it the Newfie way!!!!!
> 
> Get ready to rock Dave!


He doesn't want cod, he wants cigars:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

COD!!!!!! Be afraid Jeff.....be very afraid.:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Thread Jack*
If any1from canada orders a Stinky AshTray Pm me and we will set it up where you can have it come to my house and I will give you to dave:tu i dont think it's many of yall just letting ya know:tu
Thread Jack over.:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Thread Jack*
> If any1from canada orders a Stinky AshTray Pm me and we will set it up where you can have it come to my house and I will give you to dave:tu i dont think it's many of yall just letting ya know:tu
> Thread Jack over.:chk:chk


:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> Awesome! A Habs vs. Leafs pre-season battle!


I PMed my address to you Tim. Since you're a Hab fan I used only small words and pictures so you won't get too confused! 

I'm going to enjoy this Tim!! Next to a Stanley Cup, what else would a Leaf fan want then to beat up on a Hab fan!!! :bx



Snakeyes said:


> Alex, yer all gonna get worked over like a pretty girl on prison visitation day :tu
> 
> Now, where'd I put that refridgerator box....


Alex as a girl...now that's a scary picture!!! u



RHNewfie said:


> Geez Nick... this is gonna take some thought, *how does David Slay Goliath????* I will do it the Newfie way!!!!!
> 
> Get ready to rock Dave!


A sling-shot and a smooth stone!!! Just remember Jeff, if you hurt him too bad he may not be able to take us to the MGM Herf!!!



Old Sailor said:


> COD!!!!!! Be afraid Jeff.....be very afraid.


I'm sure I'll be seeing the smoke from here!!!! Hopefully not the smell...I can't stand cod!!!



DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Thread Jack*
> If any1from canada orders a Stinky AshTray Pm me and we will set it up where you can have it come to my house and I will give you to dave i dont think it's many of yall just letting ya know
> Thread Jack over.


Thanks for the heads up Booker, you are the best!!! :tu If anyone needs an ashtray you should seriously consider Bookers offer!! It's a steal of a deal for a great looking ashtray!!

Use the link to see for yourself. Stinky Ashtray


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bye-Bye London...Baawaahhhhhhhh


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

a2vr6 said:


> Sorry to RHnewfie for the delay in posting some pics. Great selection he sent me on the last trade!


Those were not from me!


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Those were not from me!


That was my end.
Too many Jeffs around here.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

trash talkHey Rick I! I Pm'd you my addy. Since you're in Kamloops I sent it with phonetic translation. It will be interesting to see what passes as a good cigar in the interior. I am keen to see if they make flavoured White Owls! trash talk complete

Dude I used to live in Kamloops so I know what you are going through. I will send you some nice sticks to help dull the pain!:chk


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

GWN said:


> That was my end.
> Too many Jeffs around here.


Sorry bud, you should have some RG for the mixup. :tu Thanks for the great selection of smokes.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Thanks for the heads up Booker, you are the best!!! :tu If anyone needs an ashtray you should seriously consider Bookers offer!! It's a steal of a deal for a great looking ashtray!!
> 
> Use the link to see for yourself. Stinky Ashtray


:tuJust making sure my BOTL across the water is on point with us. C some of yall soon.:ss


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

Mike - next run put me down...I would love to blow up more canucks.

LETS GO PENS!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

guinsdan said:


> Mike - next run put me down...I would love to blow up more canucks.
> 
> LETS GO PENS!


nick is lookin after this at the moment dan....maybe he will get another US/Canada thing goin

btw....where ya been?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Latest From CNN...

Massive Nuclear Strike to Occur Somewhere Near Windsor

Key sequence has been entered, launch of the Windsor Annihilator to take place today...

You have been warned....


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> :r:r:r
> 
> Alex, yer all gonna get worked over like a pretty girl on prison visitation day :tu
> 
> Now, where'd I put that refridgerator box....


I think being up North your brain is already frozen....and you must be lonely to have such thoughts about me!



DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Thread Jack*
> If any1from canada orders a Stinky AshTray Pm me and we will set it up where you can have it come to my house and I will give you to dave:tu i dont think it's many of yall just letting ya know:tu
> Thread Jack over.:chk:chk


If you don't have a Stinky yet I highly recommend it. I love mine and thanks to Booker this is an awesome deal!



DragonMan said:


> Alex as a girl...now that's a scary picture!!! u


What can I say other than....I agree! :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Launch to London away.....when it hits, this is who you will need to call for first aid!!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Launch to London away.....when it hits, this is who you will need to call for first aid!!!


I'm really scared!! No really... I am... know why?

Cause Dave's an S.O.B!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:chk:chk:mn:chk:chk


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

CNN Update!

As suspected a nuclear attack is in the air over Windsor, tracking indicates that it will take out some old guy...

Targeting Sequence as Entered

0102 2820 0003 7935


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Alex - in about a week :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Nick! When are you gonna make that 1000th post!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> CNN Update!
> 
> As suspected a nuclear attack is in the air over Windsor, tracking indicates that it will take out some old guy...
> 
> ...


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Hey Nick! When are you gonna make that 1000th post!


Right after 999 and just before 1001 :r :r


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

TheDirector said:


> trash talkHey Rick I! I Pm'd you my addy. Since you're in Kamloops I sent it with phonetic translation. It will be interesting to see what passes as a good cigar in the interior. I am keen to see if they make flavoured White Owls! trash talk complete
> 
> Dude I used to live in Kamloops so I know what you are going through. I will send you some nice sticks to help dull the pain!:chk


THEY MAKE FLAVOURED WHITE OWLS? I'M SO SORRY I COULD ONLY FIND THE CHEAP ONES, BUT IT RAINS SOOO MUCH IN VANCOUVER, YOU'LL HAVE TO SMOKE THEM WITH THE CELLO ON ANYWAY. RICK:ss


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Tracking # 0654884000207943 nuff said!



rick l said:


> THEY MAKE FLAVOURED WHITE OWLS? I'M SO SORRY I COULD ONLY FIND THE CHEAP ONES, BUT IT RAINS SOOO MUCH IN VANCOUVER, YOU'LL HAVE TO SMOKE THEM WITH THE CELLO ON ANYWAY. RICK:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Got my trade from Jeff today...what can I say.....you tryig to send me down another slope??:r Awesome Jeff, many thanks.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Got my trade from Jeff today...what can I say.....you tryig to send me down another slope??:r Awesome Jeff, many thanks.


I most certianly am!! How does David handle Goliath?? You kick him off another cliff!!

I must say though, I have been thoroughly enjoying my pipe and I thought you might like to give it a try!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, just when you think you are gonna slay Goliath he steps on your head....

Way above and beyond Dave!! Faith thanks you very much!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Gotta get up pretty early ta pull one over on me.....:r glad ya like it.:tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Good Lord!!! Dave, remind not to wrong you... or to try to out bomb you!
Nice one!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

A quick note to my fellow Canadians on CS. I'm having a hard time determining which on line retailers are shipping to Canada (I call and they say that they only ship in the US). Could you PM me who you are using? I so far have only used absolute cigars and would like to be able to price shop.
Thanks gang!:ss


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

The bird's in the air Alex :ss
47 145 527 585


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Bear1976 said:


> A quick note to my fellow Canadians on CS. I'm having a hard time determining which on line retailers are shipping to Canada (I call and they say that they only ship in the US). Could you PM me who you are using? I so far have only used absolute cigars and would like to be able to price shop.
> Thanks gang!:ss


This has come up many times, just do a search, oh here! :ss

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=74525&highlight=ship+canada


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey Tim,

*0100 3960 0029 3481*

It's been nice knowing you!!! :hn


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Greg, it has left the building. #0100 1240 0021 8421. Should be there by Friday.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Dave and Jeff, it's obvious that you two are S.O.B.s!!! Awesome trade guys!!!:tu :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*OldSailor please read!!!!!!*

This is for every1here. Thats getting a stinky (again sorry for the thread jack, this is my best way updating yall all at the same time.) Im just trying to make sure yall get what we get on this side of the boarder.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Congrads Dragon:bl:bl

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108730


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

DragonMan said:


> Hey Tim,
> 
> *0100 3960 0029 3481*
> 
> It's been nice knowing you!!! :hn


Hey Nick,

0100 4800 0020 7521

I guess I'll see you on the other side! :r


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Normally I don't condone cannuck on cannuck crime, but this thread is just way too much fun!

Got my end of the trade in from James (aka Kurly) today, and he did a great job.
He sent me the following:
-Cohiba Siglo III 
-Don Tomas Classico churchill
-Oliva Serie G Robusto Maduro
-Saint Luis Rey Belicoso
-An unbanded dark beauty. Care to shed some light on this bad boy, Kurly?
-5 part series of the BBC's 'Planet Earth' documentary. How did you know I LOVE documentaries!? I am looking forward to neglecting my studies for a few days so I can hammer through this.

Much thanks to a great fellow Toronto BOTL.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Greg,
Thanks very much for the great cigars. It was so nice to come home from work and find an early Christmas present. I'm looking forward to trying the Ybors and the Fuente. I've tried all the others and I know they're great.

- 06 BBF
- 06 Boli RC
- RyJ No. 2
- RG Small Panatela
- Fuente Heningway Classic
- Ybor Churchill and Torp from Tampa Bay

Let me know when you receive your package.

Thanks again,

Rick


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Well, just when you think you are gonna slay Goliath he steps on your head....
> 
> Way above and beyond Dave!! Faith thanks you very much!!!


Clearly, this is where the big dogs swim. Wow.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

GWN said:


> Clearly, this is where the big dogs swim. Wow.


I keep trying to swim with them but always manage to get eaten alive! Thanks so much again Dave! There could not have been a better time cause it has been a really crappy week! Totally made my week!


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

I rec'd my end of my trade with Nick (Dragonman) Great selection of smokes, thank you very much. Ive said it before and I'll say it again, youre not a bad guy for a Leafs fan. Oh and sorry your season started on a crappy note. Oh well, at least my Canadiens won :ss


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Package arrived today. Pics soon. Good job Rick.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

GWN said:


> Clearly, this is where the big dogs swim. Wow.


That was a humbling hit. Nicely done dave :tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I'd like to participate in the next Canadian Trade but I have no trader feedback... is this a problem for anyone?


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Bear1976 said:


> I'd like to participate in the next Canadian Trade but I have no trader feedback... is this a problem for anyone?


I personally don't care cause I know where you live...


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Bear1976 said:


> I'd like to participate in the next Canadian Trade but I have no trader feedback... is this a problem for anyone?


No prob here. And throw me in for the next one as well.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> I personally don't care cause I know where you live...


Bawaahhhhaaaaaa:mn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I received Tim’s (Habsrule29) trade yesterday. It was my Anniversary so I didn’t have time to post. He set me up with a great selection of cigars and a key chain!! Here’s the list, correct me if I’m wrong:

- Partagas Serie D No.4
- Don Pepin Garcia Invictos
- Cuba Aliados ?
- Carlos Torano Exodus 1959 Torpedo
- 5 Vegas Limitada 2006 Bellicoso
- Cuesta Rey Sun Grown Centro Fino Pyramid No.9
- Montecristo ?
- Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970 Robusto Grande





Thanks Tim, I’m looking forward to smoking each one!! :tu :tu


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Here's the sweet package that I got from Rick l. He laid me out with a bunch of sticks that all but one are new to me. Great! :tu

Bahia Vintage #2
C. Torano Exodus 59
C. Torano1916 Cameroon
San Luis Rey Torpedo
Oliva Series G Robusto
Partagas De Luxe
H Upmann Mag 46
HdM du Roi

I can't wait to spark these up on this Thanksgiving weekend. Happy Thanksgiving to all you Canucks and Canuck wannabes!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I may be jumping the gun here, since this round isn't over yet, but I'm thinking next round should be a West vs East rumble :tu What do you guys think?


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

DragonMan said:


> I received Tim's (Habsrule29) trade yesterday. It was my Anniversary so I didn't have time to post. He set me up with a great selection of cigars and a key chain!! Here's the list, correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> - Partagas Serie D No.4
> - Don Pepin Garcia Invictos
> ...


You might have a bit of trouble lighting the keychain  
Im glad you like them. The Montecristo is a Platinum.


----------



## kurly (May 30, 2007)

Hey Folks,

I just came back from a weekend out of the city and found that my trade came in from MrGrudgeon on Friday.

Cory sent some great sticks, all but two 2 are new to me, and they all look delicious. 




Perdomo Lot 23 (M)
Perdomo Fresco (M)
Padilla Hybrid
RyJ #1 Tubo
CAO Black
RP Sungrown

Thanks very Cory, great selection


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice hit!
Let me know how those Perdormos are, I haven't had those yet.


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Glad to see they got out to you safe & sound, Kurly. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

TEMPORARY THREAD JACK
All of the people who ordered and paid for a Stinky AshTray to be delivered to my house please pm me your name so I can make sure I have enough to pass of to OldSailor at the herf.
Jack over


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Habsrule29 said:


> I rec'd my end of my trade with Nick (Dragonman) Great selection of smokes, thank you very much. Ive said it before and I'll say it again, youre not a bad guy for a Leafs fan. Oh and sorry your season started on a crappy note. *Oh well, at least my Canadiens won * :ss


:r Not when they played the Leafs!!! :r



guinsdan said:


> Mike - next run put me down...*I would love to blow up more canucks.*
> 
> LETS GO PENS!


Sounds like an idle threat!! You're not even allowed to smoke Cubans!!! Bring it on!!!



Snakeyes said:


> I may be jumping the gun here, since this round isn't over yet, but *I'm thinking next round should be a West vs East rumble *:tu What do you guys think?


There will be another East vs West rumble, this I promise!!! But for the next trade I think we should join forces and battle our neighbors to the south...the U.S.A!!! That is if their is more than 1 American brave enough to dare trade with us!!!

*CANADA*
1. Bear1976
2. GWN
3. Snakeyes ?

*U.S.A.*
1. Guinsdan

And by the way, whenever you Albertans decide to finish your trades, remember to post. :tu


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Just an idea Nick, but if you want to set up a North Vs. South trade, maybe a new thread is in order. I doubt we'll get much yankee traffic in the "Canadian Trade" thread.

Just a thought, awesome idea though.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> There will be another East vs West rumble, this I promise!!! But for the next trade I think we should join forces and battle our neighbors to the south...the U.S.A!!! That is if their is more than 1 American brave enough to dare trade with us!!!
> 
> *CANADA*
> 1. Bear1976
> ...


I'm in :tu


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Nick, you can count me in, laying the boots to a Yank sounds like fun. Rick


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

MrGudgeon said:


> Just an idea Nick, but if you want to set up a North Vs. South trade, maybe a new thread is in order. I doubt we'll get much yankee traffic in the "Canadian Trade" thread.
> 
> Just a thought, awesome idea though.


Thanks for the input Cory. I'll be going to the MGM Herf in Detroit on Saturday and I might be able to lead some lambs to the slaughter...er...um...I mean recruit some Americans for the trade. If I don't get enough to pair everyone up then we'll have to get a little more creative. We have a while before the end of the month so let's give it a week or two and see how it goes.

Are you in???

*CANADA*
1. Bear1976
2. GWN
3. Snakeyes 
4. Rick l
5. MrGudgeon ?

*U.S.A.*
1. Guinsdan


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

I got Kevin's end of the trade on Friday! all I can say is DAMN! Thanks Kevin...I will post pics tonight.

I sent Kevin his end this past weekend....sorry for the delay


----------



## MrGudgeon (Jan 28, 2007)

Well that definitely works then, Nick. Unfortunately you'll have to count me out of this one. I'll probably hop in again when a couple more cycles are complete.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Headcrash said:


> I got Kevin's end of the trade on Friday! all I can say is DAMN! Thanks Kevin...I will post pics tonight.
> 
> I sent Kevin his end this past weekend....sorry for the delay


Glad they made it and glad you liked them :tu

Dragonman: if Alex and I are the last 2 to complete this round of the trade, go ahead and start up the next round. Don't wait for us, I trust Alex :ss Besides, I wanna make an American cry :bx


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Glad they made it and glad you liked them :tu
> 
> Dragonman: if Alex and I are the last 2 to complete this round of the trade, go ahead and start up the next round. Don't wait for us, I trust Alex :ss Besides, I wanna make an American cry :bx


Yes you 2 are the last ones but we already know that *you Westerners are slow* so that's no surprise!!  
I've already started taking names for the next trade and your on the list!! *Refer to the text in red!!* :r :r

*The Canada Vs U.S.A. Trade*


*Team Canada*
1. Bear1976
2. GWN
3. Snakeyes
4. Rick l

*Team U.S.A.*
1. Guinsdan

Any Americans checking out this thread don't be afraid to join! We won't hurt you too bad!! 

:ss


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Any Americans checking out this thread don't be afraid to join! We won't hurt you too bad!!
> 
> :ss


I'm shocked!... I never thought I'd see a Brother tell such a bold faced lie. I'm sooo disapointed in you..! :r

WE'RE KICKING ASS AND TAKING NAMES!

So it's time to man up or shut it down my US Brethren!

You're in Bear country now!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Got Headcrash's end of the trade today and all I can say is SWEET!! But you know, Alex, sending unbanded cigars is just picking a fight :bx

Here's the damage:

K. Hansotia & Co. Silver Ed. Torpedo - smells great!
K. Hansotia & Co. Maddy Toro
RP OWR Toro - one of my favs :ss
HdM Robusto a la Habana 
RASS
Quintero - yummy lookin little Cuban
Gurkha Expedition - and I just figured out that the top 2 are made by the same company, yeah I'm a little slow 
Gurkha maddy
2 unbanded yummy looking sticks
Te-Amo Vintage 99

and to top it all off a great looking truck cigar ashtray, I've already thrown the stock one away :tu

As always Alex, above and beyond. Thanks much.


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

Put me down for Team USA.

*USA*
*USA*
*USA*


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

PUT ME IN FOR TEAM USA. WE ALL KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO SOB MEMBER ON SATURDAY AT MGM o


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

The Canada Vs U.S.A. Trade


Team Canada
1. Bear1976
2. GWN
3. Snakeyes
4. Rick l


Team U.S.A.
1. Guinsdan
2. Maddman
3. KidRock387


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> PUT ME IN FOR TEAM USA. WE ALL KNOW WHAT HAPPEND TO SOB MEMBER ON SATURDAY AT MGM o


:tg:tg:r


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Team USA line up, is very sick


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

when this is all set, if someone is within like 30 mins of windsor ill hand deliver it with an American Flag tied to my back LOL but serious though lol


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

oh by the way i have bad hand writting look for printed labels from me


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

where are the cunuks at? I really think i scared them away :bx


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey Kid rock, you said it all when you said the american line up was very sick. We Canadians never hurt somebody when they are down, we wait untill they get up first and then send them down again. Have a restful night, you will need all the rest you can get, because "somebody's going to get a hurtin' soon" Your new Canadian friend Rick:ss


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Yay! I got a new friend named Rick. Rick on a serious note I NEVER meant to get anyone upset, I just like talking smack. Your new American Friend Jon


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Rick, 


Ill be up all night bc I hate College courses p


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Got Headcrash's end of the trade today and all I can say is SWEET!! But you know, Alex, sending unbanded cigars is just picking a fight :bx
> 
> Here's the damage:
> 
> ...


Glad it all made it there safe and sound. Sorry I have not posted a pic of what you sent me. I am having camera issues and things have just been crappy lately. Just have a lot going on that I am dealing with.

I don't want to commit to the next trade but I will watch this thread and maybe get in on the next one.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Can I play on Team USA?


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Team Canada
1. Bear1976
2. GWN
3. Snakeyes
4. Rick l


Team U.S.A.
1. Guinsdan
2. Maddman
3. KidRock387
4. CigarMark

hey is this going to be just 4 on 4?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

give it time.......i am waiting to see if they need the heavy artillary for this round
:r


:chk


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

I hear maddman is sending straw-nanners.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

shaggy said:


> give it time.......i am waiting to see if they need the heavy artillary for this round
> :r
> 
> :chk


yeah i need time bc i have some stuff on its way


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> give it time.......i am waiting to see if they need the heavy artillary for this round
> :r
> 
> :chk


Sorry Mike, I won't be able to get in on this one...........OHH...You meant yourself:r:r


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Wanted more particpants.......


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Bump Bump Bumpite...BUMP


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Team Canada*
1. Bear1976
2. GWN
3. Snakeyes
4. Rick l

*Team U.S.A.*
1. Guinsdan
2. Maddman
3. KidRock387
4. CigarMark

Sorry, I was out of town for work but I'm back!!

It looks like we have a few Americans who are looking for a beating!!! :bx Well you've come to the right place!!! I'll give it a little more time for anyone else interested in trading. If I get no more we'll go 4 on 4!!! :tu

:ss


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Bump, Bumpite, Bump.......We Need You.....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Just be glad I'm at sea, or you'd get one mean ash whoppin:chk


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Loaded and ready to rock.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> *Team Canada*
> 
> *It looks like we have a few Americans who are looking for a beating*!!! :bx Well you've come to the right place!!! I'll give it a little more time for anyone else interested in trading. If I get no more we'll go 4 on 4!!! :tu
> 
> :ss


I find this quite amusing, a pile of crap, but funny. We'll bury you bastages!!:gn


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Let me at him fellas! He clearly doesn't know about Canadian Bears and Bear Maulings... I'll rip him to shreads!
This Bear can be one :mn so you better be ready to put up your dukes :bx!



Cigarmark said:


> I find this quite amusing, a pile of crap, but funny. We'll bury you bastages!!:gn


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Cigarmark said:


> I find this quite amusing, a pile of crap, but funny. We'll bury you bastages!!:gn


What is that sound...sounds like squeeking...the squeeking of a roaring mouse...how very odd.

Even stranger it seems to be coming from the south. Whatever could this be?:ss


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> What is that sound...sounds like squeeking...the squeeking of a roaring mouse...how very odd.
> 
> Even stranger it seems to be coming from the south. Whatever could this be?:ss


Thats not a squeek you hearing, thats an American pitbull ready to take names and smoke some Canadians , and not just the bacon either.

Oh and one message from me to canada:

----Canada----> :mn :gn :mn

your American friend,

Jon


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> Thats not a squeek you hearing, thats an American pitbull ready to take names and smoke some Canadians , and not just the bacon either.
> 
> Oh and one message from me to canada:
> 
> ...


Beware this Kid... he can Rock... I have seen what he can do!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*So let the games begin!!!*

*Rick l :bx Guinsdan

Snakeyes :bx Maddman

GWN :bx KidRock387

Bear1976 :bx CigarMark*

Same rules as always:

- Exchange addresses
- Post when you ship
- Post when you receive, with pictures if possible.
- No less then 5 cigars

Trash talking is not mandatory but highly recommended!!! Now take your gloves off and start fighting!!!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Woo Hoo! Let the @$$ kickin' begin. Just remember....

Don't mess with the U.S.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

sweet job canada:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=114575


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You guys are sh*t lucky I'm at work.....you haven't seen my best yet....I'm watching this thread and the trash talk.....taking names and.....just maybe picking a target for future devastation


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Bear, your "hat" is on its way. I figure since you are only a couple hours away you should have it in about a month. No DC# to Canada, but the customs form # is LC168344846US. Let the "beatings" begin.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

CigarMark... Get ready for a good old fashion Bear Mauling!

Canada Xpresspost ref# CE 468 865 916 CA


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Bear1976 said:


> CigarMark... Get ready for a good old fashion Bear Mauling!
> 
> Canada Xpresspost ref# CE 468 865 916 CA












........but not me!:chk


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

But that's how it starts.... First I scare the Kitties, then the monkeys, the apes and finally the Gorillas! There's an order to things here in Canada! 
(Ever notice there aren't any wild Gorillas in Canada... think about it... seriously though, think about it.)


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Something for both sides


----------



## hockeydad (Feb 27, 2007)

o


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

pfffff......we didnt even send out the artilary for u guys....just the fly swatter


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

What's that supposed to mean???
And here I though I had proven my self!



shaggy said:


> pfffff......we didnt even send out the artilary for u guys....just the fly swatter


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> Something for both sides


Jon... always the peace keeper!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear1976 said:


> What's that supposed to mean???
> And here I though I had proven my self!


Patience little bear, you still have much to learn.:r


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Patience little bear, you still have much to learn.:r


He's got 1 lesson on the way!!


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> Something for both sides


nice post.


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm back...


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

For my American friends,

If you want to save money on shipping *don't send *by "Priority Mail International" or "Express Mail International". *Send your package by* *"First-Class Mail International"*. A 2 lb. package only costs about $8.26 and most packages should be less than 2 lbs!!! A 1 lb. package costs about $4.66!! :2

I hope this helps.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

My payload is in the air. Rick:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> For my American friends,
> 
> If you want to save money on shipping *don't send *by "Priority Mail International" or "Express Mail International". *Send your package by* *"First-Class Mail International"*. A 2 lb. package only costs about $8.26 and most packages should be less than 2 lbs!!! A 1 lb. package costs about $4.66!! :2
> 
> I hope this helps.


and canadians should just use the small packet service....half the cost of expresspost and, from experience, about the same service


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> For my American friends,
> 
> If you want to save money on shipping *don't send *by "Priority Mail International" or "Express Mail International". *Send your package by* *"First-Class Mail International"*. A 2 lb. package only costs about $8.26 and most packages should be less than 2 lbs!!! A 1 lb. package costs about $4.66!! :2
> 
> I hope this helps.


That's great advice for the US BOTLs, as is Shaggy's info for us Canucks. 
I received two packages last month, both about the same size. One cost $26.50 via USPS express service and the other $6.50 via normal shipping. The $6.50 showed up quicker. 
I still have to send a few sticks back to the brother who sent the costly package as I didn't front him enough to cover that charge. 
If there are any admins out there, it may be helpful to create a sticky on best methods for cross-border shipping using Dragonman and Shaggy's info. Just my :2


----------



## guinsdan (Mar 6, 2006)

For you Mike: http://canadianheaven.ytmnd.com/


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Heads up, Kidrock.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Man, I'm sorry I missed out on this....count me in for the next round. :tu


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

I want to say a public sorry that my package did not go out today, I PM GWN and explaned why, Im doing a 10 page research paper and Im doing it last minute, my fault so i got a bigger box and more stuff to throw in. I also made this.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

its not working


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry I Cant Figure Out How To Post This


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

this wont post for some reason and now i have to give up


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:hn:hn:hn


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

PIC will be uup in ten minutes


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Here it is

http://s190.photobucket.com/albums/z181/cigarmanpa/?action=view&current=unclesam.jpg


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

:r :r *Look out Canadians Kidrock is .... 
*


Kidrock387 said:


> its not working





Kidrock387 said:


> Sorry I Cant Figure Out How To Post This





Kidrock387 said:


> this wont post for some reason and now i have to give up


*.... having technical difficulties!!!* :r :r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

:r Canada will pwn USA in the trades!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> :r :r *Look out Canadians Kidrock is ....
> *
> 
> *.... having technical difficulties!!!* :r :r


:r:r


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://s190.photobucket.com/albums/z181/cigarmanpa/?action=view&current=unclesam.jpg


HERE SOB'S


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey kidrock, who's the old guy in the picture?:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

rick l said:


> Hey kidrock, who's the old guy in the picture?:ss


I think it's Kidrock himself!!! My he has aged since he tried to take on a Canadian BOTL!!! Must be from fear...he can't even get his computer to work anymore!! :r :r :r


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

GWN The Bird Is In The Air...............................


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Received my end from Bear1976 yesterday. Marc slammed me but good. this guy is supposed to be a newb...thats just:BS!
Here is the damage:
















An awesome selection of cigars(note the shy ones) and a nice sweatsirt that I will wear at home where nobody will see it!
I guess the battle has begun!!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice Hit.....Next Pic Will Be Up Reallly Late Tonight/Tomorow Morning....


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

BACK BY POPULAR DEMAND (OT LOKI)


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

:ssNice slammin' Bear,you've done us proud.


----------



## Headcrash (Sep 7, 2006)

Wow great job Bear! This is fun to watch! Make me want to get in next time....just need to build some stock


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Great hit, Marc.
Canada 1, USA 0


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

GWN said:


> Great hit, Marc.
> Canada 1, USA 0


:r Someone had to get this going!
Cigarmark deserved every last bit of this trade, glad to step up to the plate for this fine Brother.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Was that red red green or green green red...aw crap...



On it's way to ya Maddman


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

GWN said:


> Great hit, Marc.
> Canada 1, USA 0


The only reason CA is winning, is your mail is too slow. We both sent at the same time and Marc will probably get his for Christmas.  Is this the Canadian strategy, use your crappy mail service to claim victory? This war has only just begun, and its been said before and will be said again....

Don't mess with the
U.S.:chk:chk:chk


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

WTF Mark did you just call the US a bunch of chickens?????? 

Snakeyes yours is on its way as well.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

maddman said:


> WTF Mark did you just call the US a bunch of chickens??????
> 
> Snakeyes yours is on its way as well.


Just toying with bastages!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

http://i212.photobucket.com/albums/cc114/jpdibart/p.jpg[/IMG]"]http://


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Just remeber he is with you canada


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Now he is with us


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> The only reason CA is winning, is your mail is too slow. We both sent at the same time and Marc will probably get his for Christmas.  Is this the Canadian strategy, use your crappy mail service to claim victory? This war has only just begun, and its been said before and will be said again....
> 
> Don't mess with the
> U.S.:chk:chk:chk


:tpd::gn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

hmmm all quiet on the trade front.......wonder if everyone fell asleep


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Gotta hate that cross-border shipping lag time.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

GWN said:


> Gotta hate that cross-border shipping lag time.


I think Jeff this is the up in smoke week


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

http://http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/94586231/

This is how I get to the Saginaw mail office to drop of my packages


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> I think Jeff this is the up in smoke week


I'm crouched under a table with my ears plugged.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

I've been rocketed by Kidrock.
The lad from Michigan evened the score by blowing apart my mailbox today:
tubed Partagas black label
RP Connie
5 Vegas gold (I love these)
Tatuaje Havana 6 (I REALLY love these)
J Piedra CC
CAO America (a great looking stick)
Boli toro
Perdomo Cab Selection.
....and a Saginaw Valley Cards T-shirt that's just my size.
Great hit, Jon.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Way to go Kidrock! I believe you evened the score. Its about time these devices start hitting home!:gn

*U.S.A.*
*U.S.A.*
*U.S.A.*


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I was just informed that a delivery from Toledo Ohio has been received at my place.
The wait is over and we'll see what kind of dog rockets CigarMark sent me :BS... r)

Look for an update later today with pictures!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Like this....


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Well... here's the damage from Cigarmark.:tu
The good news is there isn't a dog rocket in sight!

I have to say that you got me good brother. This has evened up the score for sure!

View attachment 14885


Ten cigars (very well shipped with 2 humi paks) and a CAO Bratalia hat!

Here's what we have:
Perdomo Habano Maduro Gordo, Tatuaje Havana VI Almirantes, San Cristobal Monumento, Camacho Triple Maduro 11/18, CAO America Monument, La Flor Dominicana Ligero 400 Oscuro Natural, El Rico Habano Maduro Rico Club, RP 1990 Perfecto, RP 1992 Perfecto & RP Edge Maduro Torpedo.

Great selection. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Hope you enjoy them!:ss


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

A Mark on Marc hit. Nice sticks.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Got my end of the deal from Maddman today. 10 very nice sticks (nice touch with the CAO America  They need to make a CAO Canada for times like this) and a shirt that could get me into a fight up here :r WTH, I'll wear it anyway, got enough relatives in the States to warrent it :tu

Very much appreciated my friend. Now I'm not going to say it's a point for the States yet...you haven't got mine yet :ss But knowing what I sent I'd be willing to consider a draw.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1602845&id=851850033


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Way to go maddman.

*U.S.A.*
*U.S.A.*
*U.S.A.*


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

haha, It looks like every Canadian will recive a CAO America at this point. 

Glad ya like the sticks.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like USPS is kicking Canada Posts @ss 3 to 1!!!


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Looks like US is kicking Canada @ss 3 to 1!!!


:tpd::tu:chk


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Cigarmark said:


> :tpd::tu:chk


Dragon, are you going to stand for this kind of misquotage???


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just the post office.....that is all they can hope for to equalize the odds


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

shaggy said:


> just the post office.....that is all they can hope for to equalize the odds


Sigh, tis the sad death throws of someone who knows they've been beaten... *ducks for cover *


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Snakeyes said:


> Dragon, are you going to stand for this truth???


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Dragon, are you going to stand for this kind of misquotage???


What can I say?? Instead of being thankful that our postal service is giving them a few more fear filled days of existence!! Our American friends decide to misquote us to hold on to what little shred of pride they have left!! It's sad really... they know they will be beaten. Why do they deny the inevitable!!!  

:ss


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> What can I say?? Instead of being thankful that our postal service is giving them a few more days before total disappointment!! Our American friends decide to destroy us and strip what little shred of pride we have left!! It's sad really... they know they will humiliate and flatten us!:ssy


:tpd::tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

I love the suspense.


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

GWN,


I got your package thank you so much. Ill post later on today when I get done with this college work load.

Thanks Brother,


Jon


Kidrock387


----------



## maddman (May 24, 2007)

man did i get screwed on this Canada VS USA trade :w

Tim Hortons coffee, Canadian Maple Syrup, Hoyo De Monterey Excalibure, RP Signature Series, Torano 1926, RyJ Deluxe NO. 2, RyJ Short Churchhill, Cohiba Maduro 5, H. Upmann, 5 Vegas A, RP Fusion RP Old World Reserve


If you're going to hit me with syrup and coffee at least include pancake mix so i can have a meal. :tu

eggs, 3 pieces bacon, pancakes, and coffee mmmm coffee. RyJ Short Churchill


Thanks Snakeyes above and beyond on this one.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

dont mess with the north jeremiah.....that was just a warm up for what we are gonna do to Fla



enjoy...looks great


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

What? No Canadian Bacon?(aka ham)


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great job Kevin, remind me to stay on your good side!!! Jeremiah it looks like you're enjoying the spoils of your Canadian trade!!! :tu :tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Glad it made it in one piece (I was worried the syrup would squash the gars). I'd say hope you enjoy it but that second picture says it all :tu Glad you liked it 

And don't mess with CANADA


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm proud to be a CANADIAN, when I see what you've done Kevin. Good job ( you could be a Hit-Man )


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Glad it made it in one piece (I was worried the syrup would squash the gars). I'd say hope you enjoy it but that second picture says it all :tu Glad you liked it
> 
> And don't mess with CANADA


You learned well grasshopper:tu:tu:r


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

maddman said:


> man did i get screwed on this Canada VS USA trade :w
> 
> Tim Hortons coffee, Canadian Maple Syrup, Hoyo De Monterey Excalibure, RP Signature Series, Torano 1926, RyJ Deluxe NO. 2, RyJ Short Churchhill, Cohiba Maduro 5, H. Upmann, 5 Vegas A, RP Fusion RP Old World Reserve
> 
> ...


I am hungry now:c:cp


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Looks like the only ones we're waiting on are Rick & Guinsdan's trade and to see the pics or description of GWN's hit on Kidrock.
Once that's in we can tally up the totals!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> You learned well grasshopper:tu:tu:r


Many humble thank you's master (insert folded hand bow here). The way of the leaf is becoming stronger with this one


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

We're just waiting on are Rick l & Guinsdan's trade and for Kidrock to post his pictures, then the Canada vs U.S.A trade will come to an end. *While we're waiting you can start signing up for the next trade!!* :tu

:ss


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Count me in!


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Throw me in there for the next one.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

what the hey.....it is christmas.....i feel like smackin someone


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Why stop now...I'm in :tu


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

Im sorry guys i have been MIA, but on a sad note my camera is broke...but i would like to be in the next one....


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> Im sorry guys i have been MIA, but on a sad note my camera is broke...but i would like to be in the next one....


bout time ya got back:r:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> Im sorry guys i have been MIA, but on a sad note my camera is broke...but i would like to be in the next one....


Hey Jon, how about a little description of what Jeff (GWN) sent you in his trade?? I want to know how bad he kicked your @zz!!  

I would add you to the list but you'll be the only American in the Canadian trades!! The "Canada vs U.S.A trade" was just a treat for us Canadians to kick some American butt!!   Now if you really want to get smacked around more we'll let you trade one more time...that's if no one objects!!

Any objections to letting Jon (Kidrock) play in our reindeer games!!!

*1. Bear
2. A2vr6
3. Shaggy
4. Snakeyes
5. Kidrock...Pending vote*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> Hey Jon, how about a little description of what Jeff (GWN) sent you in his trade?? I want to know how bad he kicked your @zz!!
> 
> I would add you to the list but you'll be the only American in the Canadian trades!! The "Canada vs U.S.A trade" was just a treat for us Canadians to kick some American butt!!   Now if you really want to get smacked around more we'll let you trade one more time...that's if no one objects!!
> 
> ...


*6. Old Sailor*

*as for Jon.......someone kick his butt:tu:tu*


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*1. Bear
2. A2vr6
3. Shaggy
4. Snakeyes
5. Kidrock...Pending vote
6. Old Sailor*


----------



## bbaug14 (Sep 6, 2007)

I realize I'm not a Canadian, but I'm pretty close (location wise, not hockey fan wise) and I'd like to be involved if possible.

If not, I totally understand.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

if these mich boys can gather the troops we could go mich vs canada


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Good call...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

As long as it goes soon, not going ta do anymore trades and such when it's close to going back to work.......still waiting on one trade. 


Sorry for the rant, if Nick wants he can remove me so you all can get more volunteers ta kick butt.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

shaggy said:


> if these mich boys can gather the troops we could go mich vs canada


Didn't you guys learn your lesson the last time!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Didn't you guys learn your lesson the last time!


there is one difference........I WASNT INVOLVED LAST TIME :r


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

shaggy said:


> there is one difference........I WASNT INVOLVED LAST TIME :r


Thats 'cause you was scared! All you "so called" big guns hid like little school girls!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Cigarmark said:


> Thats 'cause you was scared! All you "so called" big guns hid like little school girls!


ur own big guns called us in to help deal with that pesky FL crew...altho we may be allies there we would not be above a smackdown maple syrup style:r

:chk


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Cigarmark said:


> Didn't you guys teach us a lesson the last time!


Ummm yeah


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

yeah the reason why it took so long for me to respond was bc.....of a rather serious issue at my university that came up, in which someone had to blame it on me, and of course me not knowingly got in trouble, then had some explaining to do why i had nothing to do with this incident


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Kidrock387 said:


> yeah the reason why it took so long for me to respond was bc.....of a rather serious issue at my university that came up, in which someone had to blame it on me, and of course me not knowingly got in trouble, then had some explaining to do why i had nothing to do with this incident


the dog ate someone's homework??? comeon Jon that's an oldie:r:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> if these mich boys can gather the troops we could go mich vs canada


We can make it a *"Canada vs Michigan Trade"* but it will have to start soon to avoid the Christmas mail. *So Michigan round up your troops you have until Monday Nov. 26!!* If you can't get enough victims you will forfeit and Canada will win once again!!! If Michigan forfeits it will be an *only Canadian trade* !!



Old Sailor said:


> As long as it goes soon, not going ta do anymore trades and such when it's close to going back to work.......still waiting on one trade.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, if Nick wants he can remove me so you all can get more volunteers ta kick butt.


Let me know when your deadline is. If we can't do it before your deadline I'll take your place for this trade.



Cigarmark said:


> Didn't you guys kick our @zz enough the last time!


We always enjoy smacking you guys around!!



Kidrock387 said:


> yeah the reason why it took so long for me to respond was bc.....of a rather serious issue at my university that came up, in which someone had to blame it on me, and of course me not knowingly got in trouble, then had some explaining to do why i had nothing to do with this incident


Ok, but that still doesn't explain *why you haven't posted what Jeff (GWN) sent you in his trade!!! * I want to know the smacking you got!!!

*Canada*

*1. Bear
2. A2vr6
3. Shaggy
4. Snakeyes
5. Old Sailor*

*Michigan*

*1. Kidrock
2. Bbaug14
3.
4.
5.*


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> yeah the reason why it took so long for me to respond was bc.....of a rather serious issue at my university that came up, in which someone had to blame it on me, and of course me not knowingly got in trouble, then had some explaining to do why i had nothing to do with this incident


Hope it had nothing to do with possession of contraband products from a certain island
If so, sorry.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> We can make it a *"Canada vs Michigan Trade"* but it will have to start soon to avoid the Christmas mail. *So Michigan round up your troops you have until Monday Nov. 26!!* If you can't get enough victims you will forfeit and Canada will win once again!!! If Michigan forfeits it will be an *only Canadian trade* !!


Whoa whoa whoa Paco, you forget, if it's an all Canadian trade Old Sailor and Shaggy are in...and that's just terrifying!!!:r


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey, doesn't Booker live in Michigan?? Get him in on this :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Whoa whoa whoa Paco, you forget, if it's an all Canadian trade Old Sailor and Shaggy are in...and that's just terrifying!!!:r


:mn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

what have i ever done to any of u???:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Seems the folks from Michigan are taking their sweet time getting in on this... are they :chk...? :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

We can make it a *"Canada vs Michigan Trade"* but it will have to start soon to avoid the Christmas mail. *So Michigan round up your troops you have until Monday Nov. 26!!* If you can't get enough victims you will forfeit and Canada will win once again!!! If Michigan forfeits it will be an *only Canadian trade* !!

*Canada*

*1. Bear
2. A2vr6
3. Shaggy
4. Snakeyes
5. Old Sailor*

*Michigan*

*1. Kidrock
2. Bbaug14
3.
4.
5.*

Your time is running out Michigan!!! Are you :chk!!!

:ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Throw me on this time Nick!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

We can make it a *"Canada vs Michigan Trade"* but it will have to start soon to avoid the Christmas mail. *So Michigan round up your troops you have until Monday Nov. 26!!* If you can't get enough victims you will forfeit and Canada will win once again!!! If Michigan forfeits it will be an *only Canadian trade* !!

*Canada*

*1. Bear
2. A2vr6
3. Shaggy
4. Snakeyes
5. Old Sailor
6. RHNewfie*

*Michigan*

*1. Kidrock
2. Bbaug14
3.
4.
5.
6.*

Your time is running out Michigan!!! Are you :chk!!!

:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

that michigan is all talk....blah blah blah.....:r


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

shaggy said:


> that michigan is all talk....blah blah blah.....:r


What Michigan?? Apparently there's only 2 of them...or at least only 2 that are brave enough to try and take on the northern dancing :chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> What Michigan?? Apparently there's only 2 of them...or at least only 2 that are brave enough to try and take on the northern dancing :chk


I'll push u over the 200rg mark and leave it like that. 357:tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'll push u over the 200rg mark and leave it like that. 357:tu


And why aren't you signing up for this. You do live in Michigan don't you  C'mon, can't let your mates down.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Word of the day: Wusshigan!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Is there room for a new guy?


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Bear said:


> Word of the day: Wusshigan!


:r that has a nice ring to it :tu The Wusshigan State Wolverines...wait we'd have to change that...hmmm...Wusshigan State Fluffy Bunnies????


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> :r that has a nice ring to it :tu The Wusshigan State Wolverines...wait we'd have to change that...hmmm...Wusshigan State Fluffy Bunnies????


:r:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WELL????? IT'S TUESDAY, Nick :chk:chk


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> WELL????? IT'S TUESDAY, Nick :chk:chk


wooohooooo dave has a calender....:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

shaggy said:


> wooohooooo dave has a calender....:r


Shouldn't you be at work!


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

more time on the south side


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Kidrock387 said:


> more time on the south side


Shouldn't you be in school!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

everyone's a comedian:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> everyone's a comedian:r:r


Shouldn't you be in a wheelchair!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Sigh... I have time on my hands...


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeesh, everyone's in a big hurry to put the hurt out on your fellow Canadians :tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Shouldn't you be in a wheelchair!!


You better pray he doesn't get you in the trade :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Shouldn't you be in a wheelchair!!


keep that talk up and you'll all need new houses


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> keep that talk up and you'll all need new houses


Awe Dave, you know I'm just goofin around :r:chk:chk


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

So what's the plan? Is this going to be an all Canadian trade?
Also, what about Old Sailor's neighbour mtmouse?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Bear said:


> So what's the plan? Is this going to be an all Canadian trade?
> Also, what about Old Sailor's neighbour mtmouse?


we cant force the mouse to join in the cat parade....:r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> keep that talk up and you'll all need new houses


he is just mad cause his house is on the deathwatch along with mine now :r


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

shaggy said:


> we cant force the mouse to join in the cat parade....:r


Would love to join if you will have me.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> we cant force the mouse to join in the cat parade....:r


mouse wants ta join:tu

I'm building a bomb dome for the house.....how I got dragged into this is beyond me and it will be coming to your other addy Mike......ya bastage:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe Nicks still at Daves, can't find his way home:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear said:


> So what's the plan? Is this going to be an all Canadian trade?
> Also, what about Old Sailor's neighbour mtmouse?


Think Nick is settin this up.....if he isn't lost:chk:chkhim BAD with directions


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Maybe Nicks still at Daves, can't find his way home:r:r


I can picture it now... "Was it turn left then right or turn right then left..."
:r:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Maybe Nicks still at Daves, can't find his way home:r:r


Now THAT is funny... cause it's true!!


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Now THAT is funny... cause it's true!!


You may as well as Nick to the Michigan side now. If he goes to Booker's herf, there's no way he's finding his way back across the border.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

and if this thing goes all-Canadian and you need to fill in the ranks, throw me in as well.
J


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

GWN said:


> and if this thing goes all-Canadian and you need to fill in the ranks, throw me in as well.
> J


Come on in! The water's nice... :r
The more the merrier! :chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Sorry Michigan but your time is up!! *

*This is now "The Canadian Trade" once again!!*

Here are the traders so far:

*1. Bear
2. A2vr6
3. Shaggy
4. Snakeyes
5. Old Sailor
6. RHNewfie
7. Mtmouse
8. GWN
*
Now we have an even number so we can begin.....but I want one more Canadian so I can play also!! If no one else signs up by Friday, I'll post who's trading with who and sit this one out!! Or I can replace Old Sailor for making wise cracks about my keen sense of direction!!  

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Now we're gettin some action:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Or I can replace Old Sailor for making wise cracks about my keen sense of direction!!:bn:tg:r*


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

GWN said:


> You may as well as Nick to the Michigan side now. If he goes to Booker's herf, there's no way he's finding his way back across the border.


geesh...nick is gettin famous for his orientation skills....:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

loose ur calender dave?
:r


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Im a newb, but ill participate and i have read the rules.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Albertasmoker said:


> Im a newb, but ill participate and i have read the rules.


Hummm!! You've been a member since August and still haven't introduced yourself in the "New Gorilla Forum", you have no trader feedback and have only posted 6 times since you joined!! Should I let you trade??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
??
*Why Not!! You have to get some trader feedback somehow right!!*:tu :tu

*1. Bear
2. A2vr6
3. Shaggy
4. Snakeyes
5. Old Sailor
6. RHNewfie
7. Mtmouse
8. GWN
9. Albertasmoker
10. DragonMan*

I'll post the trading victims....oops...I mean prey...aahhh:c...I MEAN PARTNER....yes, that's it, I'll post the trading partners tomorrow!!! Or later today!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:chk:mn:chk:r


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

whoever gets me is getting schooled by a newb.. 

i forgot to ask, is it time for the smack talk yet?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Albertasmoker said:


> whoever gets me is getting schooled by a newb..
> 
> i forgot to ask, is it time for the smack talk yet?


Always, just don't ask Nick for directions:bn:r


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Woot! Another westerner on board ('bout bloody time!) Show'em how it's done Albertasmoker :tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Albertasmoker said:


> whoever gets me is getting schooled by a newb..
> 
> i forgot to ask, is it time for the smack talk yet?





Snakeyes said:


> Woot! Another westerner on board ('bout bloody time!) Show'em how it's done Albertasmoker :tu


Hey! Maybe you can get a friend now!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Hey! Maybe you can get a friend now!


:r:r


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Talkin smack already are we 

Watch your back monkeyboy, never know when things might go boom :ss



RHNewfie said:


> Hey! Maybe you can get a friend now!


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Hey! Maybe you can get a friend now!


Careful or you may end up getting double teamed.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Albertasmoker said:


> Careful or you may end up getting double teamed.


That means you get your sister and your cousin, to a Newfie.:tg


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> That means you get your sister and your cousin, to a Newfie.:tg


Thats one way of increasing the overall gene pool of newfoundland.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Albertasmoker said:


> Thats one way of increasing the overall gene pool of newfoundland.


o:mn


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Geez, lotsa smack talk from Aldirta!!!!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

:r:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Albertasmoker said:


> Careful or you may end up getting double teamed.


You want to double team me with Snakeyes... no thank you!! :chk


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Albertasmoker said:


> Thats one way of increasing the overall gene pool of newfoundland.


What are you talking about? We already have a way to do this, it's called "Invade Aldirta!" Half of us are there already!

The new capital of Alberta Fort McMurray!!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

This is tuning into the Canadian Banter thread!
We going to do some trades here or what? :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

u mean we can actually trade stuff on here??????


cool.....:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Bear said:


> This is tuning into the Canadian Banter thread!
> We going to do some trades here or what? :ss


It's like getting yourself ready for 3:15!!


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

We are tradin'. Insults, anyway.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> It's like getting yourself ready for 3:15!!


3:15...? What's 3:15?

I thought 4;20 is what everyone looks forward to...:chk


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Bear said:


> 3:15...? What's 3:15?
> 
> I thought 4;20 is what everyone looks forward to...:chk


That must have been the detention bus!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> That must have been the detention bus!!


*:rDOHHHH:r*


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Niiiiiiiiiiick I know you're watching the thread....! You going to post the lineup?
Did you lose the directions?:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm losing the battle to A.D.D. 
:chk:mn:chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

*Here we go!!!*

*RHNewfie vs Bear*
This should be an interesting trade!! It's hard to say who will be the victor, but If I had to choose I'm picking RHNewfie!! :tu

*Old Sailor vs A2vr6*
A2vr6 it has been nice knowing you too bad we never got to herf together!! :tu

*Shaggy vs Mtmouse*
Shaggy don't hurt the newbie too bad, he's only been around for a little while!! :tu

*GWN vs Snakeyes*
This should be another interesting trade!! Not sure of the outcome but I'm betting the East will triumph over the West (AS USUAL)!!! :tu

*DragonMan vs Albertasmoker*
Albertasmoker you will be nothing but a pile of ashes when I'm through with you!! :tu

*Let the games begin!!!*

:ss


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

*Let's get it on.

*Shaggy shoot me your info.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Alex, will get yours out on Monday


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Dragon PM me your info's and ill send it out on Monday.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Muahh Ha Haaaaw!!!<O</O
Some people MAY think they've been mauled by the Bear before, but you ain't seen nothin' yet!<O</O
<O</O

Warn the mailman, reinforce the mailbox and hide any innocent bystanders!:ss<O</O

:chk0380 1800 0019 5166:chk


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Bear said:


> Muahh Ha Haaaaw!!!<O</O
> Some people MAY think they've been mauled by the Bear before, but you ain't seen nothin' yet!<O</O
> <O</O
> 
> ...


Wow.... you're efficient! But you're also dead meat...:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear said:


> Muahh Ha Haaaaw!!!<O</O
> Some people MAY think they've been mauled by the Bear before, but you ain't seen nothin' yet!<O</O
> <O</O
> 
> ...


Have you got your own key to da post office or what, that was fast:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> *Here we go!!!*
> 
> *RHNewfie vs Bear*
> This should be an interesting trade!! It's hard to say who will be the victor, but If I had to choose I'm picking RHNewfie!! :tu
> ...


I feel for you A2, Dave has me limping still... and just when I think I am about to walk again, he pulls the legs out from under me!!! Treat lightly my young man, and live long.... if you can!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Have you got your own key to da post office or what, that was fast:r


The receipt actually says 18:12. I only posted it now... Dinner time!
Post office less than 1Km from home.

Hey Jeff! You gonna get it!!!!!:mn


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Just for that DragonBOY I'm gonna turn GWN into a smoldering cinder :tu East triumph over west, :BS

So let's see, what should I send that identifies Alberta...can't send a Newfie, that'd be too pricey...and he'd just come back in a month anyway...and bring his brother...

This is going to take some planning GWN but I think I've got it. Hope you have life insurance 



DragonMan said:


> *Here we go!!!*
> 
> *RHNewfie vs Bear*
> This should be an interesting trade!! It's hard to say who will be the victor, but If I had to choose I'm picking RHNewfie!! :tu
> ...


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Snakeyes said:


> So let's see, what should I send that identifies Alberta...can't send a Newfie, that'd be too pricey...and he'd just come back in a month anyway...and bring his brother...


Oh my.. now that was funny


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Dammit I gotta go buy a box now


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i was lucky....we just got a new fridge so i got my box already
:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

shaggy said:


> i was lucky....we just got a new fridge so i got my box already
> :r


So fridges are OK with you but coolers still aren't right? :chk


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Albertasmoker said:


> Oh my.. now that was funny


Yes it was!! :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear said:


> So fridges are OK with you but coolers still aren't right? :chk


NAAAAA he just likes ta play in the cardboard box it came in!!!!:r:r


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> I feel for you A2, Dave has me limping still... and just when I think I am about to walk again, he pulls the legs out from under me!!! Treat lightly my young man, and live long.... if you can!


In light of recent acquisitions, it may be the end for both of us.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Snakeyes said:


> Just for that DragonBOY I'm gonna turn GWN into a smoldering cinder :tu East triumph over west, :BS
> 
> So let's see, what should I send that identifies Alberta...can't send a Newfie, that'd be too pricey...and he'd just come back in a month anyway...and bring his brother...
> 
> This is going to take some planning GWN but I think I've got it. Hope you have life insurance


Just don't try to package up some of your snow. We have enough already and I think Canada Post frowns upon that. Plus it makes the smokes soggy. 
And just so you know, I caught hell for a big shipment that came in yesterday, so I'm planning to share the pain. he he.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Ready to go out tomorrow.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

On the way Shaggy

77 279 718 034


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Bombs away!

0097 1870 0022 3397


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Alex....BOOM BOOM BOOM.....OUT GO THE LIGHTS:r

0392 4560 0009 1704


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

T-Minus 1 Hr 30 min until the mother of all bombs takes flight.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Bear said:


> Muahh Ha Haaaaw!!!<O</O
> Some people MAY think they've been mauled by the Bear before, but you ain't seen nothin' yet!<O</O
> <O</O
> 
> ...


*Item Number*: 0380180000195166


DateofEventTimeofEventLocationDescriptionRetail LocationSignatory Name2007/12/0309;25LONDON, ON *Item out for delivery* 

Looks like I have the first one ready to land!!! Hold on tight boys... the shockwave will reach far and wide on this one!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

holy crap u guys are way to fast.......i havent even browsed the hummis yet....:r


actually will be dropping of a package at the post office later tonite....:tu


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, I do happen to have a package here beside me!! However, I will not be shipping until tomorrow so it will sit in my cooler until after that!!! Bwahahahahahahaaaaaa ahem.


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Dragon,

Hide the women and Children. Run for cover. 

My condolences on your mailbox!

Bombs Away!! 0571 9620 0021 3954


Now to sit back and enjoy the show.

o


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

these newbs are pretty cocky....:r.....well today they are anyways


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

shaggy said:


> these newbs are pretty cocky....:r.....well today they are anyways


Careful Shaggy, you might be next:mn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Albertasmoker said:


> Careful Shaggy, you might be next:mn


research well before you bite off more than you can chew grasshopper....:r


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

shaggy said:


> these newbs are pretty cocky....:r.....well today they are anyways


Confident, not cocky:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Well, I do happen to have a package here beside me!! However, I will not be shipping until tomorrow so it will sit in my cooler until after that!!! Bwahahahahahahaaaaaa ahem.


Don't mind the ticking you hear coming from the box... That's just for window dressing. 
The digital timer on the other hand is what you should be worried about! :bn


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

shaggy said:


> holy crap u guys are way to fast...


Be quick or be dead. It's the way of the jungle for newbs!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Just for that *DragonBOY* I'm gonna turn GWN into a smoldering cinder :tu West triumph over East, :BS


*DragonBOY!!!!* You called me *DragonBOY!!!!* A smoldering crater will be the only thing left of Alberta when I'm finished!! *The East will never lose!!!*



Albertasmoker said:


> Careful Shaggy, you might be next:mn


Chris you won't be threatening anyone after I'm done with you!!! Once the crane delivers the package to the post office I'll give you a tracking #!!! :mn :hn :mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> holy crap u guys are way to fast.......i havent even browsed the hummis yet....:r
> 
> actually will be dropping of a package at the post office later tonite....:tu


We're not all OLD AND SLOW!!:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> research well before you bite off more than you can chew grasshopper....:r


He's got a new cardboard box....a big one.....hittem hard!!!:chk:chk


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Albertasmoker here's the tracking #*0100 3960 0031 6364* *R.I.P!!!* :hn


:ss


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Don't you pay any mind to'im Albertasmoker, that there dragun's all smoke'n no fire :cb Show'im how it's done son!



DragonMan said:


> *DragonBOY!!!!* You called me *DragonBOY!!!!* A smoldering crater will be the only thing left of Alberta when I'm finished!! *The East will never lose!!!*
> 
> Chris you won't be threatening anyone after I'm done with you!!! Once the crane delivers the package to the post office I'll give you a tracking #!!! :mn :hn :mn


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, justabout fergot, bombs away GWN, pray to whatever god you believe in 

47 147 817 483


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

You guys are quick on the trigger. My package is going out first thing tommorow. Sorry for the delay, working nights and I'm wiped.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

dont cha hate it when it costs more to mail something than the contents of the box???? :r:r









just kiddin....


0100908000108520


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Leave it ta you Mike :r:r:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

a2vr6 said:


> You guys are quick on the trigger. My package is going out first thing tommorow. Sorry for the delay, working nights and I'm wiped.


Not a problem Alex, mailed mine today after applying for our passports in Windsor.....less than an hour wait, be here in 2 weeks.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Well, I do happen to have a package here beside me!! However, I will not be shipping until tomorrow so it will sit in my cooler until after that!!! Bwahahahahahahaaaaaa ahem.


Does anyone have Jeff's number? I'm concerned as we haven't heard from him today...
I sure hope my end didn't take him out when he opened it! :bn


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

all this yatterin and none landed yet???? wtf???


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

shaggy said:


> all this yatterin and none landed yet???? wtf???


Mine has made it all the way to Mississauga. Someone wanna swing by and prod it along a little?


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

GWN said:


> Mine has made it all the way to Mississauga. Someone wanna swing by and prod it along a little?


It better get there before mine or they won't have anywhere to deliver it to!!! :hn


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Jeff has mone but he won't open it... :hn

You guys don't think he's :chk do you?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Now ya did it Bear:r:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Now ya did it Bear:r:r


Dunno Dave, I really think I gave him a good ole fashioned Bear Mauling...


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Bear said:


> Jeff has mone but he won't open it... :hn
> 
> You guys don't think he's :chk do you?


He's either having trouble getting his package through the post office door!! Or he's still airborne from opening your package!! We'll have to wait until he posts to find out which!!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> He's either having trouble getting his package through the post office door!! Or he's still airborne from opening your package!! We'll have to wait until he posts to find out which!!


Can't wait to find out either way!


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> It better get there before mine or they won't have anywhere to deliver it to!!! :hn


Dragon all i can say is :hn:hn:hn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Albertasmoker said:


> Dragon all i can say is :hn:hn:hn


*NO!!!!* Don't hang yourself....let me bomb you first!! :r :r


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Think i just walked into that one.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Well well well folks! Looks like you have been having some fun at my expense in my absense!!
As some of you know my wife returned from Miami on Monday night and surprised me by taking the day off yesterday, so I took the day off too!! We had a great day.
Funny thing is, the sides of my cooler were expanding over the weekend, stretching out just like a balloon!! So I put the final pieces of tape on Bear's package from me and then....

BOOM!!!!!!
The whole side of my house blew out and I was thrown into the neighbours yard!!!

Now, I don't know if it was just ringing in my ears or not but I swear that I heard a Donna Summers song coming from the wreckage!!

I crawled back into the wreckage and sure enough, Bear had hit me with the FULL MONTE & backup singers!!

Here is what he tore my hous up with!!!

Monte #2
Monte #4
Monte# 5
Monte E
Monte Petite Edmundo - I am so stoked to smoke this!!

The backup singers

Partagas Serie D #4
Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 858
Padron Torp
Sancho Panza Double maduro
RP Edge Maduro

Thanks Bear!! Retribution is on the way!!!!!!!! These are some amazing smokes!!!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Nicely done Bear! If I didn't know better I'd say you were from Alberta :ss


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

:r 
You told me at the last HERF that you liked full body cigars... 
Hope these do the trick!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Bear said:


> :r
> You told me at the last HERF that you liked full body cigars...
> Hope these do the trick!


Oh they will!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Bear said:


> :r
> You told me at the last HERF that you liked full body cigars...
> Hope these do the trick!


:tu:tu Awesome Bear:tu:tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Sweet hit, Marc.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Well well well folks! Looks like you have been having some fun at my expense in my absense!!
> As some of you know my wife returned from Miami on Monday night and surprised me by taking the day off yesterday, so I took the day off too!! We had a great day.
> Funny thing is, the sides of my cooler were expanding over the weekend, stretching out just like a balloon!! So I put the final pieces of tape on Bear's package from me and then....
> 
> ...


Very nice selection.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

all this talk about early departures......:r

one landed???? wtf????

mine will be there tomorrow


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

My package is in oakville.. i think Nick is scared to open it!:hn


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Albertasmoker said:


> My package is in oakville.. i think Nick is scared to open it!:hn


:r:r:chk:chk:r:r


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

shaggy said:


> all this talk about early departures......:r
> 
> one landed???? wtf????
> 
> mine will be there tomorrow


I expect mine should be as well.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Albertasmoker said:


> My package is in oakville.. i think Nick is scared to open it!:hn


I checked the tracking and it says "*item out for delivery*" but I didn't receive anything today!! According to the "*Service Standard Delivery Date*" it should have been delivered today. I didn't even get a notice saying I have a package to pick up, you might be able to get a refund!! I would check into it Chris. :2

Believe me if it was delivered I would post it!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Great hit Marc!!! I'm surprised Jeff is still standing!! :tu :tu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I received my end from Shaggy today and a very nice selection it is.:tu





Bolivar PC and a #2 I believe. I love Boli's and I've been waiting to try the #2's
AF Anejo #48 - I believe
RP OWR
Sancho Panza
Famous Nic
A. Fuente Short Story
IT Natural
CAO Brazilia
Montecristo White

Hopefully mine end gets to you today.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Sweet hit! Well done Mike!!!:tu



Mtmouse said:


> Well I received my end from Shaggy today and a very nice selection it is.:tu
> Bolivar PC and a #2 I believe. I love Boli's and I've been waiting to try the #2's
> AF Anejo #48 - I believe
> RP OWS
> ...


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Jeff! I'm not quite as good a wordsmith as you are, but buddy!!! What a great selection you sent over!

3 - Jose Piedras (excellent)
1 - Oliva V (never had)
2 - Oliva G (never had)
2 - 5 Vegas Shorty (AKA "what can I smoke in 10 minutes before a steak dinner" -> you remebered! Thanks, these are great!)
1 - RYJ (always good)
3 - Ramon Allones (wanted to try these for a while!)

And seeing as though the great cigars weren't enough He was kind enough to include some coffee and a CD labeled "Newfie Music" which I'll have to pop in the CD player when I'm on the road again.










Thank you very much for the trade! I can hardly wait to try these!!!

Now, what's up with the rest of the Canadian Trades??? Bunch of slow pokes I say!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Enjoy Bear!! My memory may be slipping but there is something else that I thought I put in there.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Enjoy Bear!! My memory may be slipping but there is something else that I thought I put in there.


Either you or Bear must have OSD:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Either you or Bear must have OSD:r:r


LOL! I know! I know that I sent out some packages and this thing was in one of them, I thought it was in this one! I may be wrong though!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Enjoy Bear!! My memory may be slipping but there is something else that I thought I put in there.


[Edit] You are correct!!! There was also a 2 cigar leather case! How'd that sneak past me the first time??? Thanks Bro![Edit]


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Phew.. glad I know where it went now!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Bear

How to like that humidor? I have the same one. It was a Christmas present from the wife. It's been sitting empty since I built my ice chest humidor, but I found it did a great job. I will probably bring it back into service soon.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Bear
> 
> How to like that humidor? I have the same one. It was a Christmas present from the wife. It's been sitting empty since I built my ice chest humidor, but I found it did a great job. I will probably bring it back into service soon.


I got it from my Boss as a Christmas present two years ago. Works great and has a great seal.
If you don't revive it I'd love to take it off your hands!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Bear said:


> I got it from my Boss as a Christmas present two years ago. Works great and has a great seal.
> If you don't revive it I'd love to take it off your hands!


I will let you know. I was thinking of using exclusively for some premiums.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Bear
> 
> How to like that humidor? I have the same one. It was a Christmas present from the wife. It's been sitting empty since I built my ice chest humidor, but I found it did a great job. I will probably bring it back into service soon.


I have one of those as well. Got it for a steal during boxing week last year.
Mine too seals nicely.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Shaggy

I'm not sure why it wasn't delivered. I advised them no signature was required.
https://em.canadapost.ca/emo/basicPin.do?trackingId=77%20279%20718%20034&trackingCode=PIN&action=query&language=en&scloc=segment


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i dunno...no card or nothin....i will call them and see what the scoop is


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

shaggy said:


> i dunno...no card or nothin....i will call them and see what the scoop is


Looks like it's waiting for you at your local Shoppers Postal Outlet.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

yup...just got off the phone with canada post.....they gave me the number to pick it up...will post some pics tonite


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

shaggy said:


> yup...just got off the phone with canada post.....they gave me the number to pick it up...will post some pics tonite


You might want to pick up something for severe burns from the pharmacist while your there, and a large supply of bandages.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Now THAT's quality trash talk! 
You learn fast my friend!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> i dunno...no card or nothin....i will call them and see what the scoop is


wuss:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> wuss:r


:r

Mike got WUSSED!!! You moving to Wushigan too?

:chk


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Bear said:


> :r
> 
> Mike got WUSSED!!! You moving to Wushigan too?
> 
> :chk


I got a PM from him....he's still recovering and trying to apply the bandages.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

where are we findin these newbs?????

i remember when they stood in the corner and took their beatings :r

tim came out to prove a point and he did






very nice sonny.....but remember....always check over ur shoulder :mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r he got ya GOODDDDDDD:r


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Well sometimes the young ape has to come out swinging, to find a place in the jungle.:ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I am convinced that Albertasmoker is from the East, there is no way he can be a Westerner!!! 
Awesome selection, you found my week spot….Cuban cigars!!! 

- AVO Domaine 10 
- Cohiba Robusto
- Bolivar Royal Coronas
- Hoyo De Monterrey Epicure No.2
- El Rey del Mundo Choix Supreme
- Montecristo Edmundo
- Montecristo No. 4



Excellent job on your first trade Chris!!! Thank you very much I’ll enjoy sending each one to a fiery death!! :tu :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:dr very nice Nick, very nice.:tu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice work.:tu


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

That should keep you busy for awhile! :hn:hn


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Man, I just checked my package to GWN and it says it's still in Edmonton!!! I could have sent it by carrier pigeon and it would have been there quicker, and trust me that would be one big pigeon


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice job Albertasmoker :tu



DragonMan said:


> I am convinced that Albertasmoker is from the East, there is no way he can be a Westerner!!!
> Awesome selection, you found my week spot&#8230;.Cuban cigars!!!
> 
> - AVO Domaine 10
> ...


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Bear said:


> :r
> 
> Mike got WUSSED!!! You moving to Wushigan too?
> 
> :chk


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Mtmouse, you hit pretty hard!! What are these newbie's eating!!!???


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Albertasmoker said:


> That should keep you busy for awhile! :hn:hn


You haven't won the war yet!! Run for shelter mine should be landing tomorrow!!! :mn :hn :mn


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Albertasmoker and MTMouse... Way to go fellas! Us new guys need to stick together and show the FOGs that just cause we're new to the jungle don't mean we ain't got a bite!!! :mn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Bear said:


> Albertasmoker and MTMouse... Way to go fellas! Us new guys need to stick together and show the FOGs that just cause we're new to the jungle don't mean we ain't got a bite!!! :mn


Maybe, but us FOGs bite harder!!

:tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Maybe, but us FOGs bite harder!! :tu


:chk
Only as long as *your* shipments don't get caught at the border and if you don't get lost on your way to the post office though right? :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Bear said:


> :chk
> Only as long as *your* shipments don't get caught at the border and if you don't get lost on your way to the post office though right? :r


Lost, I never get lost!!!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Maybe, but us FOGs bite harder!!
> 
> :tu


So you say.:ss


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Mtmouse, you hit pretty hard!! What are these newbie's eating!!!???


That's just how we roll down here in the Banana Belt.


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed the hit Dragon! :ss:tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

I dunno, I'm thinking more along the lines of this (sorry, couldn't resist )

*Snakeyes runs for cover*



DragonMan said:


> Maybe, but us FOGs bite harder!!
> 
> :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:r



Snakeyes said:


> I dunno, I'm thinking more along the lines of this (sorry, couldn't resist )
> 
> *Snakeyes runs for cover*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah I know, maybe he's planning something...



Old Sailor said:


>


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Nope....no mail today but a good idea...hummmmm


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

My mail man passed away today from having to deliver this huge haul!

-Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro
-Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente King B
-Montecristo No. 2
-Bolivar Belicosos Finos
-Partagas Shorts
-Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Toro Maduro
-Rocky Patel Vintage 1990 Churchill
-Don Pepin Garcia Blue label Imperiales
-Padron 3000 Maduro
-CAO Brazilia Samba

With some sidekicks of.. 
Crown Royal
Grand Marnier

Some Cigar CDs (which look pretty cool).

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Very nicely done Mr. Dragone!!!



Albertasmoker said:


> My mail man passed away today from having to deliver this huge haul!
> 
> -Arturo Fuente Flor Fina 8-5-8 Maduro
> -Arturo Fuente Chateau Fuente King B
> ...


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

That's some pretty nice smacking around Nick :tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice one, Nick.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice, Nick.:tu


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

We've had some great trades so far!!! The Newbie's are no newbies when it comes to trading, you hit like old pros!! Now we're just waiting for Snakeyes & GWN and Old Sailor & A2vr6 to get their trades. 

According to the tracking record, Dave's trade has been delivered already, why haven't you posted yet Alex??


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

:tg:tg:tg 



Snakeyes said:


> I dunno, I'm thinking more along the lines of this (sorry, couldn't resist )
> 
> *Snakeyes runs for cover*


I bet you'll never guess who I'm going to partner with you Snakeyes, when we do our next "East vs West" trade!!! :mn :hn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> :tg:tg:tg
> 
> I bet you'll never guess who I'm going to partner with you Snakeyes, when we do our next "East vs West" trade!!! :mn :hn


:mn:mn:chk:chk:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> We've had some great trades so far!!! The Newbie's are no newbies when it comes to trading, you hit like old pros!! Now we're just waiting for Snakeyes & GWN and Old Sailor & A2vr6 to get their trades.
> 
> According to the tracking record, Dave's trade has been delivered already, why haven't you posted yet Alex??


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


>


What are you confused about?? Check your tracking # below.



Old Sailor said:


> Alex....BOOM BOOM BOOM.....OUT GO THE LIGHTS:r
> 
> 0392 4560 0009 1704


In case you can't find your glasses :r this is what you'll read:

"*2007/12/04 08:43 AJAX, ON Item successfully delivered to Receiver*"

I was just want to see what you sent. :tu

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

DragonMan said:


> What are you confused about?? Check your tracking # below.
> 
> In case you can't find your glasses :r this is what you'll read:
> 
> ...


Maybe I blew him into the next province.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Maybe I blew him into the next province.


I think you're right!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

that would be manitoba.....which would suck
:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Sent Alex a PM about my end.


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Now we're just waiting for Snakeyes & GWN and Old Sailor & A2vr6 to get their trades.
> According to the tracking record, Dave's trade has been delivered already, why haven't you posted yet Alex??


Appears both our ends are sitting in Mississauga. Package I sent has been there for the past four days, according to Canada Post. WTF?


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> :tg:tg:tg
> 
> I bet you'll never guess who I'm going to partner with you Snakeyes, when we do our next "East vs West" trade!!! :mn :hn


Newfie???? :r:r

I thought the green guy was cute, particularly the belly button


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Sorry Dave, my camera battery was dead and did not get a chance to post the pics when your package came in. I also had to recoup from the blow, wow....










Graycliff Chateau Gran Cru
Veguero Petit Corona
Partagas Petit Corona
Romeo y Julieta Petit Corona
RASS
Africa Torpedo
LFD Ligero 3000
AF Short Story
Cusano 18 Year Maduro
CAO Gold

Some awesome sticks here, thanks so much Dave. Your package went out on Tuesday, unfortunately I don't have the tracking number handy but I will post it tommorow.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Very nice Dave!! Enjoy the spoils Alex!! :tu :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Enjoy Alex:tu:tu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice selection. Nice going Dave.:tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice hit Dave :tu


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Been some good hits all around


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Just waitin for yours to land Alex:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Got Alex's pkg today, yummy lookin.
Padron
La Vieja Habana
Partagus Black
Gurkha
Egde 
R&J Maduro
Tatuaje
Don Thomas Maduro
Triny Reyes
Montie

Thanks Alex, these I will burn with pleasure.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice trade Alex, enjoy the spoils Dave!! :dr Looks like just one more trade is left, Snakeyes & GWN. :tu :tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Very nice hit on the Old Sailor!!! :tu


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice selection. So when do we do this again?:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> Nice selection. So when do we do this again?:tu


You must have lots of room in your humi:r


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

If we do it again I'm sure some room will open up.:tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

I just got a Western ass-whoopin' courtesy of SnakeEyes
• 10 beautiful sticks, most of which I have yet to try:
Rocky Patel OWR, Fusion and Signature
Gurkha Regent (?) and Black Puro
CAO MX2
HdM Excaliber
Flor Dominicana DL Chisel
Padron 5000
Cuban Upmann (not sure which vitola) 
•A book of Western culture
• and to finish me off, a bag of Gurkha coffee and two enormous mugs with which to drink it.
That's one helluva hit, Kevin. Very generous.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome:tu:tu


GWN said:


> I just got a Western ass-whoopin' courtesy of SnakeEyes
> • 10 beautiful sticks, most of which I have yet to try:
> Rocky Patel OWR, Fusion and Signature
> Gurkha Regent (?) and Black Puro
> ...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Very nice.:tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

GWN you lied! Anyone who sends this kinda damage must be from the west :cb

Here's the damage:
Torano Exodus 1959
Tatuaje Havana VI Angelis
Oliva Serie V Lancero (I've been wanting to try the Serie V )
Indian Tabac Super Fuerte robusto
Gran Habano Corojo #5
JLP Cazadores
H. Upmann Regalias
Monte 3
Padron 2000
HdM Dark Sumatra Noche :dr

As if that weren't enough he finished me off with Kona Coffee and Old St. Andrews scotch.

Way over the top my friend. And judging by the cigars you sent we have similar tastes, I may have to travel east sometime :ss

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1602845&id=851850033


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Snakeyes said:


> GWN you lied! Anyone who sends this kinda damage must be from the west :cb
> 
> Here's the damage:
> Torano Exodus 1959
> ...


Some great hits! Nice cooler too! I have that one!


----------



## Albertasmoker (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

Sooo....now what? :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Sooo....now what? :ss


:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

GWN and Snakeyes, great trades!!! :tu :tu

So that was the last one....we're finished!!! I'm sure everyone will be getting busy now with Christmas 2 weeks away, and the Post Office (slow as it is already) is going to be getting swamped soon. So..........

*That's it no more Canadian Trades this thread is closing!!!*

Don't worry, eh.....I'll be opening a new "Canadian Trade" thread after Christmas in the "*Cigars On The Move*" sub-forum "*Cigars PIF's & MAW's*", so make sure you look for it there!!! If you forget don't worry I plan to PM everyone on the "*Canadian Head Count*" list, so if your not on that list....*WHY NOT*, you are Canadian aren't you!!!

Ciao for now!!
Nick :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*sniff sniff* my thread is dieing......with only like 1400 posts....tis a sad day
:r


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

shaggy said:


> *sniff sniff* my thread is dieing......with only like 1400 posts....tis a sad day


Have a cigar, that usually helps me get through tough times!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Sooo.... Count me in on the next one. I'm ready to do some damage. :tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

It ain't dead yet.....wuss:r:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

shaggy said:


> *sniff sniff* my thread is dieing......with only like 1400 posts....tis a sad day
> :r


It's not dieing!! We are rebuilding it...we have the technology, to build the first.....no wait second.......OK, OK third, Canadian Trade!!! (Insert theme music here!)


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> It's not dieing!! We are rebuilding it...we have the technology, to build the first.....no wait second.......OK, OK third, Canadian Trade!!! (Insert theme music here!)


Are we going to give it a bionic girlfriend :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Snakeyes said:


> Are we going to give it a bionic girlfriend :ss


:r I wasn't sure if anyone would have picked up on that!!! :r It has been a while since it was on the air, we are showing our age now Kevin!!  :tu


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> :r I wasn't sure if anyone would have picked up on that!!! :r It has been a while since it was on the air, we are showing our age now Kevin!!  :tu


:r yeah, yeah we are. I can still remember the theme song :tu


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Snakeyes said:


> :r yeah, yeah we are. I can still remember the theme song :tu


I had a Steve Austin action figure (the big one). You could roll up the skin on his arm and look through a hole in the back of his head to magnify things. Sweet.


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

GWN said:


> I had a Steve Austin action figure (the big one). You could roll up the skin on his arm and look through a hole in the back of his head to magnify things. Sweet.


Hehe me too  I also had one of the coolest toys that went with it, a backpack that was also a crystal radio (a radio that uses no batteries). Funny, you don't see these anymore...


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

I had the Steve Austin action figure also!! *ACTION FIGURE* not to be confused with barbies!! I have an older and younger sister and no issues that I have to deal with!!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

how did this sink to a 'doll talk' thread???:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

wussies....thats all they are:chk:chk


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> wussies....thats all they are:chk:chk


Getting this close to Christmas, it's bring back memories for them....they secretly all wanted Barbie and her pink Corvette.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Snakeyes said:


> Hehe me too  I also had one of the coolest toys that went with it, a backpack that was also a crystal radio (a radio that uses no batteries). Funny, you don't see these anymore...


Funny - I was just speaking to someone I work with last night about my crystal radio I had when I was young. He looked at me like I was an alien, not understanding that all you needed to do was clip it to the air register for it to work. Ah, the good old days.


----------

